# Aale 2021



## DenizJP (7. Januar 2021)

Hereinspaziert meine Damen und Herren zur neuen Aal-Saison!



Also das heißt für die meisten von euch nicht für mich.....

ich darf noch geduldig bis März warten...


----------



## Seele (7. Januar 2021)

Bin gespannt was dieses Jahr alles an Schlängler geht. Meiner Meinung nach sind die Fänge in den letzten Jahren wieder etwas besser geworden. 

Petri an Alle, möge die Nacht mit euch sein.


----------



## DenizJP (7. Januar 2021)

Ich angle zwar erst seit letztem Jahr aber zumindest bei uns sagte jeder es war ein Traumjahr. Mal schauen ob sich das 2021 wiederholt..

will dieses Jahr auch an meinen Montagen etwas arbeiten..

da ich mehrmals auf Aal mitten im Drill Abrisse an der geflochtenen Hauptschnur hatte, dachte ich an folgende Verbindung:

Geflochtene Hauptschnur > 10-15m Schlagschnur dickes Mono > ca 40-70cm Aal-Vorfach.

Macht Sinn?


----------



## Micha1450 (7. Januar 2021)

Die Abrisse dürften durch Kontakt der Geflochtenen mit STeinen o.Ä. bedingt sein. Nimm eine 35er Mono und gut ist.


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Januar 2021)

...oder halt Mono als Schlagschnur.

Wenn die Abrisse in Höhe von Kleinteilen , dem Wirbel waren, stimmen die Knoten nicht.

R.S.


----------



## DenizJP (7. Januar 2021)

Michael71 schrieb:


> Die Abrisse dürften durch Kontakt der Geflochtenen mit STeinen o.Ä. bedingt sein. Nimm eine 35er Mono und gut ist.




habe sogar eine Freilauf-Spule mit ner Stroft Mono und 0,40mm drauf.... Hatte diese einmal im Einsatz - war mehr damit beschäftigt das Springen von der Rolle sowie die Verwicklungen zu beseitigen..

werde es aber auf Aal nochmal probieren.


----------



## magi (7. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ich angle zwar erst seit letztem Jahr aber zumindest bei uns sagte jeder es war ein Traumjahr. Mal schauen ob sich das 2021 wiederholt..
> 
> will dieses Jahr auch an meinen Montagen etwas arbeiten..
> 
> ...


Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber wenn du du doch schon mehrfach Abrisse mit Geflecht hattest, wieso fischst du dann mit der gleichen Montage(anordnung) weiter? Allein bei Verwendung der Billig-Anti Tangel Booms aus Kunststoff ist eine Geflochtene ruck zuck im A...., da die scharfen Kanten dem Geflecht bei jeder Relativbewegung zusetzen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. Januar 2021)

Probiere doch eine Mono und eine Geflecht und stelle selber den Unterschied fest, so würde ich agieren um sich zu überzeugen an deinen Stellen ...Es gibt doch auch dehnungsarme und abriebfeste Schnüre...
Die Waller dabei als Beifang nicht vergessen du Glückspilz  ...
Warum angelst du mit Geflecht???


----------



## DenizJP (7. Januar 2021)

Als ich mit dem Grundangeln anfing hatte ich schon mehrmals gelesen Geflecht ist auch hier möglich bzw. bietet keine bestimmten Nachteile.
Und man mehr Reichweite und eben keinen Drall als Vorteile hat.

Bei mir kam dann noch hinzu, dass mit Geflecht meine Knoten besser hielten... einmal mit Mono 0,40 auf Aal geangelt. 3 Bisse, direkt 3x im Drill die komplette Montage verloren... ich vermute es lag am Knoten..



Aber ich werd es mal so testen diese Saison. Also die Spule mit dem dicken Mono nehmen und damit mal angeln.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> habe sogar eine Freilauf-Spule mit ner Stroft Mono und 0,40mm drauf.... Hatte diese einmal im Einsatz - war mehr damit beschäftigt das Springen von der Rolle sowie die Verwicklungen zu beseitigen..
> 
> werde es aber auf Aal nochmal probieren.


40er ist schon ganz schön steif...
Vielleicht ne andere Rolle mit größere Spule könnte dein Problem lösen...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. Januar 2021)

Verzeih dir diese Fehler, Du warst blutjunger Anfänger, jetzt sollte es klappen wenn du dran arbeitest...


----------



## DenizJP (7. Januar 2021)

Jo werd es mal wie gesagt diese Saison mit Mono in Angriff nehmen ^^ bzw die 0,40mm waren falsch merk ich grad...

hab hier 2 Rollen mit Mono in den Startlöchern von letztem Jahr

einmal ne Okuma Freilauf 6500er Rolle mit ner Stroft 0,35mm und eine 4000er Daiwa mit ner 0,35mm Shimano Technium Mono drauf.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. Januar 2021)

Wer fängt den ersten Aal und wer den dicksten  ???
Aalzheimer macht wie immer den Saisonöffner und dann tippe ich auf zokker...
Einfach mal aus Spaß so... Was tippt ihr denn ??? Es ist Winter...


----------



## DenizJP (7. Januar 2021)

Gute Frage - ich kann es dank Schonzeit Regelung schon mal net sein


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Gute Frage - ich kann es dank Schonzeit Regelung schon mal net sein


Dann eben den dicksten


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Januar 2021)

und ich dachte schon....
Aale 2021, Start Anfang Januar  
Kannst es nicht mehr abwarten @DenizJP ?


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Januar 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wer fängt den ersten Aal und wer den dicksten  ???
> Aalzheimer macht wie immer den Saisonöffner und dann tippe ich auf zokker...
> Einfach mal aus Spaß so... Was tippt ihr denn ??? Es ist Winter...



Ich bin raus, die Eröffnung des Threads war immer mein Glücksbringer. Also wird Deniz es


----------



## DenizJP (7. Januar 2021)

Naja Aale liefen 2020 für mich definitiv besser auch von der Ratio her wie Zander und Co ^^

wenn auf KöFi nix ging musste ich nur auf Tauwurm umstellen, auswerfen und die Sekunden runterzählen


----------



## Sir. Toby (7. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Naja Aale liefen 2020 für mich definitiv besser auch von der Ratio her wie Zander und Co ^^
> 
> wenn auf KöFi nix ging musste ich nur auf Tauwurm umstellen, auswerfen und die Sekunden runterzählen


Angelst du am Aalpuff oder was?


----------



## DenizJP (7. Januar 2021)

Tatsache ^^ der Main letztes Jahr war zw Juni bis September teilweise echt ein Aalpuff xD


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Tatsache ^^ der Main letztes Jahr war zw Juni bis September teilweise echt ein Aalpuff xD


Sag schon: und davor hab ich nur das Angeln geübt


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. Januar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ich bin raus, die Eröffnung des Threads war immer mein Glücksbringer. Also wird Deniz es


Der wendet aber auch alle Tricks an


----------



## DenizJP (7. Januar 2021)

Da oben auf dem Podest kann es nur einen geben xD


----------



## Chief Brolly (7. Januar 2021)

Wenn ich da an meine ersten Angelversuche auf Aal denke... Als erste Mono hatte ich ne 0,45er....
Jetzt habe ich mich (Gewässerabhängig) "runtergearbeitet"  auf 0,30er bis 0,40er Mono und 0,20er bis 0,32er geflochtene als Hauptschnur. 

Als Vorfachmaterial empfehle ich immer noch die Mussel Care Line von Mika! 
Kostet zwar etwas mehr, ist aber mega-abriebfest, scharfkantiger Muschelbewuchs und Steine sind für die Schnur kein Problem! 
Mein Credo ist: Sowenig (am besten gar keine!) Knoten in der Montage wie möglich! 
Ich habe nur eine oder höchstens 2 kleine Schlaufen am Vorfach und /oder 
an der Hauptschnur... 
So habe ich noch keinen Aal durch Schnurbruch am/im Knoten verloren!


----------



## DenizJP (7. Januar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Mussel Care Line von Mika


welchen Knoten nutzt du da für die Haken? Ich angel zB meist mit Ösenhaken.


----------



## DenizJP (7. Januar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich habe nur eine oder höchstens 2 kleine Schlaufen am Vorfach und /oder
> an der Hauptschnur...


das heißt du schlaufst die beiden Schnüre ineinander richtig?


----------



## yukonjack (7. Januar 2021)

Es kann in diesem Jahr nur besser werden. Schnur in der 10Kg Klasse (Mono oder Geflecht ist vollkommen egal) und 2er oder 4er Haken von Gamakatsu. Nix mit Schlagschnur und son Gedöns.


----------



## Sir. Toby (7. Januar 2021)

Das Mono oder Geflecht egal ist, kann ich so nicht unterschreiben!
Zumindest nicht beim Grundangeln auf Aal.
Fast alle Karpfenangler schalten bei Geflecht eine Schlagschnur vor und das nicht ohne Grund....

Bei dickeren Seilen wie beim Wallerfische, nehmen sich Mono und Geflecht nicht mehr so viel, bei dünnem Durchmesser aber sehr wohl.


----------



## yukonjack (7. Januar 2021)

Sir. Toby schrieb:


> *Das Mono oder Geflecht egal ist*,* kann ich so nicht unterschreiben*!
> Zumindest nicht beim Grundangeln auf Aal.
> Fast alle Karpfenangler schalten bei Geflecht eine Schlagschnur vor und das nicht ohne Grund....
> 
> Bei dickeren Seilen wie beim Wallerfische, nehmen sich Mono und Geflecht nicht mehr so viel, bei dünnem Durchmesser aber sehr wohl.


Ich beziehe das auf mein Gewässer-


----------



## inextremo6 (7. Januar 2021)

Schade!!!Und ich dachte schon unser Eröffner Aalzheimer hat jetzt im Januar schon seinen Saisonstartaal im Sack,
na dann bis zum 1.en Fang


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> welchen Knoten nutzt du da für die Haken? Ich angel zB meist mit Ösenhaken.



Ich persönlich befestige die MCL von Mika mit einer No-Knot-Wicklung am Haken. Weil Geflecht, hält das auch super ohne Zusatz-Schlauch über der Wicklung. Den Line-Aligner-Effekt finde ich auch ganz fesch.


----------



## Sir. Toby (7. Januar 2021)

Ich kann jedem nur den Snell – Knot empfehlen!

Ähnliche easy wie der No – Knot aber er hält bei jeder Schnur ohne Cover, das funktioniert sogar beim 1,2mm Waller Mono!


----------



## Chief Brolly (7. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> das heißt du schlaufst die beiden Schnüre ineinander richtig?


Den Karabinerwirbel schlaufe ich immer ein, Öhrhaken benutze ich auch.  Den binde ich mit dem "ganz normalen" Zuzieh-Knoten, also demselben, wie für Plättchenhaken auch. 
Bloß das die Schnur von hinten durchs Öhr muß...


----------



## 49er (8. Januar 2021)

Als abriebfeste Schnur könnte ich noch die gute alte Maxima Chameleon empfehlen. Die Knotenfestigkeit ist auch ok.
Wenn Dich die starke Dehnung nicht stört, könnte die vielleicht auch was für Dich sein.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Januar 2021)

Ich mach da kein groß tralala bei Grundangeln auf Aal... 30er oder 32er Schnur mit Vorliebe dehnungsarm, einfach Wirbel für Blei einhängen, Gummiperle und erneut Wirbel sowie Vorfach mit Haken... Wenn ich Zeit und Bock habe binde ich selber... 
Wurm dran und Aal raus, grins...
Antitangel finde ich garnicht vorteilhaft und bleibt weg wenn dann nur ein ganz kurzes von etwa 10-15mm um die Schnur vor dem Wirbel zu schonen...
Meine 25 Jahre alten schwabbeligen Knüppel werden gegen neue ersetzt aber nur um das rausheben der Aale verbessert zu ermöglichen, sonst haben die letzte Saison ihren Dienst gut gemeistert und ich mich nun auch mehr der Aalangelei widmen werde... Ne dritte Stellfischrute kommt noch dazu dann habe ich fertig...
Wenn Torsten den ersten Aal wie immer hier präsentiert ist für mich der Startschuss in die neue Saison, spätestens aber der 01.04...


----------



## yukonjack (8. Januar 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich mach da kein groß tralala bei Grundangeln auf Aal... 30er oder 32er Schnur mit Vorliebe dehnungsarm, einfach Wirbel für Blei einhängen, Gummiperle und erneut Wirbel sowie Vorfach mit Haken... Wenn ich Zeit und Bock habe binde ich selber...
> Wurm dran und Aal raus, grins...
> Genau so ......


----------



## Slick (8. Januar 2021)

Hi Deniz,

ich fange meine Aale meistens im Frühjahr.

Wegen der Montage:

Feederruten

20 lbs geflochtene Hauptschnur dann kommt eine 0,35mm Mono 12-15m und das wichtigste zuletzt  die Schlaufenmontage 15 cm Spiel.

Als Vorfach 70 cm Fluorocarbon mit 4er oder 6er Haken mit 2-3 Dendrobenas.

Die Bremse nicht zu fest gezogen und ein Fahrradschlauch auf die Rolle wegen der Entfernung.

Wegen der Steinpackung nehme ich solche Bleie ,hat mir Michael damals extra angefertigt.

Danke nochmals









						F51 Drop Shot 10 bis 70, 19,00 €
					

Bleigussform für 7 Drop-Shot Bleie von 10g bis 70g Passende Wirbel: DS-Wirbel gr 7 oder Tönnchenwirbel Gr 8




					www.bleigussformen-shop.de
				




Grüße


----------



## jkc (8. Januar 2021)

Slick schrieb:


> ...
> 20 lbs geflochtene Hauptschnur dann kommt eine 0,35mm Mono 12-15m...


Warum nicht durchgehend 0,35er Mono?

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## Slick (8. Januar 2021)

Ich angle meisten im Frühjahr direkt in der Fahrrinne,das sind 40 Meter(weniger Dehnung).
Am Ufer läuft nichts.

Die geflochtene Schnur habe ich locker 5 Jahre auf der Rolle und nachdem die Schlagschnur aufgebraucht ist wird einfach eine neue angeknotet.
Keine versprödung der Mono


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Januar 2021)

Hi,

Deine montage kann ich mir bildlich nicht so vorstellen.

Gibts evtl. eine Skizze?

Weite Würfe brauche ich an einem Gewässer nämlich auch...

R.S.


----------



## Slick (8. Januar 2021)

Hi Rheinspezie,

das sieht dann so aus



			http://www.angelfreund.osmardorow.de/angelmontagen/schlaufenmontage.gif
		


Anstatt Futterkorb ein Blei und die geflochtene Schnur nach 12-15 m angeknotet.
Vorne ein Wirbel in die Schlaufe setzen,anstatt Schlaufe in Schlaufe. 


Weit werfen kannste mit allen Montagen, aber hier setzt  sich der Fisch den Anhieb.

Grüße


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Januar 2021)

Hallo Leute ,

der Saisonbeginn der Aale ist noch in weiter Ferne.

Hier werden zur Zeit ganz nützliche Geräteempfehlungen und Taktiken besprochen.

Wie wäre es, wenn dieser Threat in " Grundangler Stammtisch " umbenannt wird.

Dann kann man hier die saure Gurkenzeit durchdiskutieren über den Aalfang , aber auch über alle Fische, die beim Grundangeln auf verschiednste Arten und 

Gewässer bezogen, gefangen werden können.

So lebt dieses Thema , gewinnt an Volumen , weil das gesamte Grundangeln drin ist,

und den Aale 2021 eröffnet der , der den ersten Aal gefangen hat in 2021.

Wie wäre es?

Nur als Vorschlag, kein Stress !

R.S.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Januar 2021)

Grundangeln allgemein von mir aus auch als Stammtisch...
Aber was das angeln nur auf Aal betrifft; Montagen, Methoden, Erfahrungen, Tricks, Tipps bla bla bla sollte doch der „Aale 2021“ thread doch am leben und spannend halten ohne unter zu tauchen... Das gehört zu Thema dazu finde ich...
Es ist aber nur meine Meinung...


----------



## Chief Brolly (8. Januar 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Grundangeln allgemein von mir aus auch als Stammtisch...
> Aber was das angeln nur auf Aal betrifft; Montagen, Methoden, Erfahrungen, Tricks, Tipps bla bla bla sollte doch der „Aale 2021“ thread doch am leben und spannend halten ohne unter zu tauchen... Das gehört zu Thema dazu finde ich...
> Es ist aber nur meine Meinung...



Sehe ich genauso! Erstmal Technik und Taktik klären, bevor man auf Aal loszieht und wenn, dann nur Schnürsenkel oder nur welche knapp über Maß fängt und ganz große abreißen!

"Stammtische" haben wir hier schon genug, mit der Zeit spezialisiert man sich beim Nachtangeln eben auf unsere Schlängler!
Als willkommenden Beifang dann auch mal ein schöner Barsch oder Zander, egal ob auf Wurm oder Köfi....
Interessant finde ich das Aalangeln mit Vintage-Gerät, das will ich dieses Jahr wieder vermehrt einsetzen, wenn es die Gewässersituation zuläßt.

Nur eins ist wichtig: Die Köder müssen frisch sein!

Hier noch mal ne passende DVD zum Thema, schau ich mir gern im Winter an!  Beim Inhaltsverzeichnis heißt es ganz unten: Nostalgie: Aale mit Pose in Ostfriesland


----------



## DenizJP (17. Januar 2021)

Slick schrieb:


> 20 lbs geflochtene Hauptschnur dann kommt eine 0,35mm Mono 12-15m



irgendne Marke die sich besonders hervortut? Oder tut es da jede x-beliebige Marke die etwas höhere Qualität hat?

zB sowas hier https://www.angelsport.de/wft-zielfischschnur-aal-dunkelbraun_0151830.html


----------



## Sir. Toby (17. Januar 2021)

Shimano Technium ist eine wirklich gute Schnur!


----------



## DenizJP (17. Januar 2021)

oh super - da hab ich tatsächlich noch ca 150m hier in 0,35mm

EDIT: nachgeschaut - hab 0,355mm in 12kg Tragkraft.

Heißt ich könnte ja auf Aal dann die dicke Geflochtene nehmen und so 10-15m vom Technium davor schalten. dadann wiederum das Aal-Vorfach dran. 

Oder Haken direkt an die Technium.


----------



## jkc (18. Januar 2021)

Hi, da reißt Dir bei jedem Bleihänger die komplette Schlagschnur ab, wenn Du komplett bis zum Haken durchbindest wahrscheinlich auch bei nem Hakenhänger, der Schlagschnurknoten ist Anlaufpunkt für allerlei Gewässerkraut, sofern vorhanden.
Abgerissene Schlagschnüre im Wasser sind Hindernisse für weitere Abrisse und Fischverluste, an mit Schlagschnur abgerissene Fische mag ich schon gar nicht denken.
Man kann das schon so machen, aber man erkauft sich nicht nur Vorteile.
Wenn es irgendwie geht vermeide ich den Einsatz von Schlagschüren. Der Punkt mit der fehlenden Dehnung einer geflochtenen Schnur ist schon richtig, aber mann muss sich auch anschauen, wann sich eine monofile Schnur dehnt, am stärksten dann wenn die Belastung Richtung Tragkraft geht. Wenn ein Aal am Köder zupft wird sich da nicht viel tun bei ner dickeren Mono. In der Praxis mag es tatsächlich so sein, dass eine dünnere geflochtene besser Bisse anzeigt, bei allem was man mit der Rute erwerfen kann und damit meine ich eher so 40m x 2,  funktioniert meiner Meinung / Erfahrung nach aber auch eine durchgehende Mono, ohne jetzt der Killer-Aal-Crack zu sein.

Grüße JK


----------



## Jan_Cux (18. Januar 2021)

Meine beiden Aal Ruten sind auch mit Monofil bespult. Die Brandungsruten ebenfalls. Für alles andere bevorzuge ich geflochtene, ich bin auch ein Freund von Knotenlos Verbindern...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. Januar 2021)

Nur noch etwa sechzig mal schlafen dann beißen die Aale wieder...


----------



## DenizJP (18. Januar 2021)

@jkc 

da auch wieder wahr.....

ich hatte halt die meisten Abrisse wenn der *vermutete* Aal im Fullrun mit dem Köder war. heißt Bissanzeiger ging ab, nach ca 5-10 sek Warten Anhieb gesetzt und zack war alles weg..

Wie löst ihr das Problem wenn ihr auf Zander UND Aal angelt? zumindest bei uns hier am Main und auch am Rhein gehen Zander als auch kapitale Aale auf Köderfisch.

Oder befischt ihr dann beides mit Mono?


----------



## Micha1450 (18. Januar 2021)

Ja warum denn nicht? Man kann grundsätzlich erstmal jeden Fisch mit Mono fangen. Bis ich das erste mal in NO war, habe ich auch keine Geflochtene verwendet.


----------



## DenizJP (18. Januar 2021)

Verstehe - dann werd ich die Ersatzspulen mit Mono aufspulen aber nicht maschinell im Geschäft sondern dann selbst Hand anlegen..

vermutlich bei Mono dann ja tatsächlich besser mit Einweichen im Wasser etc.


----------



## Sir. Toby (18. Januar 2021)

Ich fische eigentlich immer Mono, außer auf Waller, oder beim Spinnfischen, oder teilweise auch beim Feedern.

Mit der 0,35er Technium habe ich bisher die besten Erfahrungen gemach wenn es ums Grundangeln auf Aal und co. geht.


----------



## DenizJP (18. Januar 2021)

Ok dann hab ich damals vermutlich schlecht aufgespult..

hatte eine 0,355mm Technium Invisible in graubraun erst über Nacht ins Wasser gelegt und dann per so Handkurbel-Gerät zu Hause auf eine 4000er Daiwa aufgespult..

Ergebnis war so lala...


werde das ganze aber nochmal mit der Technium probieren.

PS: ich rede hier von der Technium Invistec! Da gibt es ja verschiedene Technium Schnüre glaub ich...

PSPS: ich seh grad meinen Fehler     die Invistec weist eine besonders hohe Abriebfestigkeit und geringere Dehnung von nur 12% auf!

gnaaaah!


----------



## Sir. Toby (18. Januar 2021)

Ich fische diese hier:
https://www.angelplatz.de/shimano-technium-trib-790m-0-355mm-pb--so0534?referer=froogle&gclid=CjwKCAiAgJWABhArEiwAmNVTB1V1pgIuf2w9uWK9sYZxLXQFK819CzzlL8kZ5KWCB1Q3DI8Klxa2nxoCIJEQAvD_BwE


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Oder befischt ihr dann beides mit Mono?


Ja. Geflecht macht für mich da jeweils null Sinn. Beim Nichtfrost-Spinnen auf Zander schon, beim Ansitz nie.

Auf Aal verwende ich 0,40er Mono (da hängerträchtige Totholz-Gewässer) plus Geflechtsvorfach (s. unten), auf Zander ne 0,28er Mono (andere Gewässer mit weniger Hindernissen) plus 7x7-Stahlvorfach.

Vor allem beim Totholz-Nähe-Aalen wäre mir Geflecht als Hauptschnur viel zu empfindlich, das ist Hauruck-Angeln mit häufigem Hinderniskontakt.

Aus Geflecht besteht da bei mir nur das Vorfach in Form der Mika Mussel Careline (25 lbs). Tragkraft ist da erstmal zweitrangig, ich will da möglichst hohe Abriebsfestigkeit. Und bei ner 0,40er Hauptschnur brauche ich da auch keine zusätzliche Schlagschnur.

Wobei die Gewässer mäßig fließen - ich bekomme da keine Probleme durch krassen Strömungsdruck bei ner 0,40er. Ein extrem steiler Stellwinkel ist darum auch nicht erforderlich.

Es ist auch die Frage, wie man da angelt. Ich persönlich sitze unmittelbar hinter meinen zwei direkt benachbarten Ruten (halb steil gestellt - sonst bekomme ich Genickstarre), um bei vorsichtigen Bissen sofort anschlagen zu können. Im Prinzip gehe ich da vor wie bei ner Feeder oder Picker:

Sobald sich da auch nur leicht was an der Spitze tut, halte ich schon mal die Hand anschlagsbereit über der jeweiligen Rute. Wenn es dann erkennbar weiterzuppelt, bekommt der Beißende ohne jegliches Warten sofort nen derben Anschlag gezimmert.

So konnte ich schon diverse Aale verhaften, die kaum merklich gebissen haben - der Biss war jeweils nur als ganz leichtes Vibrieren in der Rutenspitze sichtbar, Glocke hat kaum geklingelt. Gierige Kleindöbel machen da teils viel mehr Rabatz an der Spitze.

Wenn ich da weit von den Ruten weggesessen hätte oder diese weit auseinander gewesen wären, hätte ich diese Aale bestimmt nicht bekommen. Oder den Biss gar nicht erst mitbekommen.

Da ist volle Aufmerksamkeit gefragt - also nix mit großartigem Rumlatschen oder unkonzentriertem Rumlabern.

Der beschriebenen Aal-Methode scheinen auch kurze Vorfächer sehr zuträglich zu sein - bin mittlerweile auf 40 cm runtergegangen, das funktioniert sehr gut in Verbindung mit dem Line-Aligner-Effekt vom angewickelten Haken. Da hängen auch Aale in vielen Fällen ganz vorne.

Wie anderswo schon geschrieben, unterscheide ich deutlich zwischen gezieltem Zander- und Aalangeln.

Beim Zander sind bei mir die Hauptschnur deutlich dünner und das Vorfach deutlich länger (ca. 65 bis 70 cm).

Das ist aber jeweils nur mein persönlicher Ansatz, mit dem ich gut fahre. An anderen Gewässern muss das nicht unbedingt auch so funzen.

Zudem angle ich auf Aal nur mit Wurm, da wir quasi nur Spitzköpfe haben - auf Köfis geht da so gut wie gar nix.


----------



## DenizJP (18. Januar 2021)

OK - ich schau dass ich 2x Mono-Spulen mit einmal 0,30 und einmal stärker klar mache.

Bei uns am Main ist das natürlich etwas anders - hier wird mit KöFi auf kapitale Zander UND Aale geangelt.

Kollege hatte letzten Sommer nen 103cm Aal auf Grundel. Ganz zu schweigen von theoretischen Welsen. Heißt hier muss ich so oder so ne Nummer grober angeln.



Aber ich werd schauen, dass ich meine Ersatzspulen mit ner Shimano Technium oder anderen qualitativen Monos bespule eigenhändig.


----------



## rustaweli (10. Februar 2021)

Hallo allerseits! 

Sorry das ich hier so in einen Fangthread mit einer Frage hineineingrätsche. Durch einen Vereinseintritt haben sich bei mir die Möglichkeiten an verschiedenen Gewässern gesteigert. Das heißt, ich kann auch ab und an wieder auf Aale ansitzen. Im Aalangeln habe ich eigentlich meine Wurzeln und so gut wie die ersten Angelschritte gemacht. Mein Onkel nahm mich damals stetig mit. Schöne Zeiten! 
Nun stehen mir Flüsse wie Donau, Neckar samt Nebenarmen, Gräben u Häfen zur Verfügung und ich möchte wieder ab und an los. Meine Frage bezieht sich jedoch auf Seen. 
An die Erfahrenen - was meint Ihr, ist es am See besser mit Grundmontagen oder mit der Pose? Das Netz gibt da Widersprüchliches her. Am Liebsten wäre mir natürlich eine Allroundcombo. Starke Picker für Fluss und See, einfach auf Grund und im Winter, bzw. zur Schonzeit nutzbar auf Quappen an der Donau beispielsweise. Aber habe auch gelesen das es am See wohl besser mit Pose wäre. Hm... Was meint Ihr? Pose, oder gingen auch leichteste Grundmontagen an der Aalpicker am See? 
Danke, Petri samt tollen Saisonstart und Gruß!


----------



## Chief Brolly (10. Februar 2021)

Wie ist denn der Grund von diesem See beschaffen, fest (Sand) oder weich (Schlamm)? 
Gibt es dort Stege, z. B. Für Segel- oder Tretboote? 

Meine Erfahrungen sind an Seen besser an Stegen und in Ufernähe mit leichten Grundmontagen auf Aal zu angeln, als weit draußen... 
Am besten eine Montage mit fingerlangem Köfi und die andere mit Tauwurm auslegen, wenn der Grund fest ist. 
Wenn er schlammig ist und Blei sowie Köder darin versinken können, dann beide Köder kurz über Grund mit der Leuchtpose anbieten!


----------



## Sir. Toby (10. Februar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> An die Erfahrenen - was meint Ihr, ist es am See besser mit Grundmontagen oder mit der Pose? Das Netz gibt da Widersprüchliches her. Am Liebsten wäre mir natürlich eine Allroundcombo. Starke Picker für Fluss und See, einfach auf Grund und im Winter, bzw. zur Schonzeit nutzbar auf Quappen an der Donau beispielsweise. Aber habe auch gelesen das es am See wohl besser mit Pose wäre. Hm... Was meint Ihr? Pose, oder gingen auch leichteste Grundmontagen an der Aalpicker am See?
> Danke, Petri samt tollen Saisonstart und Gruß!


Wann immer möglich nutze ich die Posenmontage.
Eine Pose hält die Schnur besser von Hinternissen fern.
Teilweise kann man auch nachts noch sehen, in welche Richtung das Knicklicht wandert und besser gegensteuern.
Eine Posenmontage ist sensibler als eine Montage mit Grundblei und bietet weniger Widerstand.
Es gibts nicht spannenderes als eine abtauchende Pose zu beobachten.

Und am Fluss ist nicht zwingend eine Feederrute oder Pickerrute auf Aal nötig.
Der Aal macht sich auch an einer normalen Rute mit Aalglöckchen bemerkbar!
Beim Neukauf einer Aalrute würde ich einfach darauf achten, dass die Spitze nicht zu hart ausfällt!


----------



## rustaweli (10. Februar 2021)

Ufernähe ja sowieso, zumindest nach meiner Angelei. Weiter wie 5m gehe ich eh nicht und das ist für mich schon weit. Weiter draussen fing ich Anno damals nur im Strom hinter Wehren. Boot hatte ich nie. Schlammig - hm, keine Ahnung, aber denke doch das dies auf Grund mit leichten Schrotbleien vielleicht egal sein könnte. Kraut und Geäst mal gepaart mit Flachwasserzonen wären auf jeden Fall da.  Stelle mir eben eine leichte Grundmontage leiser vor. Auch nach der Spätschicht kurz ran, Legerlink, einfach rein und warten. Bei der Pose mußt Du eben wieder schauen, loten und bist mit nur einer Kombo nicht soo flexibel. Würde liebsten einfach auf Grund. Aber die Netzinfos


----------



## rustaweli (10. Februar 2021)

Sir. Toby schrieb:


> Wann immer möglich nutze ich die Posenmontage.
> Eine Pose hält die Schnur besser von Hinternissen fern.
> Teilweise kann man auch nachts noch sehen, in welche Richtung das Knicklicht wandert und besser gegensteuern.
> Eine Posenmontage ist sensibler als eine Montage mit Grundblei und bietet weniger Widerstand.
> ...


Danke! 
Sprich, ich könnte auch eine leichte Grundrute nehmen, ob an Fluss oder See, ob mit Pose oder auf Grund?! 
Wären um die 1,75 bis 2lbs ok um flexibel genug aufgestellt zu sein?
Das mit der Zugrichtung und dem Gegensteuern leuchtet ein.


----------



## Sir. Toby (10. Februar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sprich, ich könnte auch eine leichte Grundrute nehmen, ob an Fluss oder See, ob mit Pose oder auf Grund?!


Ja kannst du! 
Früher habe ich immer ganz „spezielle„ Teleskopruten genommen 

Du kannst eine ganz normale Grundrute nehmen, zu leicht würde ich die Rute allerdings nicht wählen.
Ein WG von 70g oder sogar auch 100g sind je nach Fluss durchaus angebracht. Du willst ja schließlich ggf. auch mal eine Grundmonatge fischen. In lbs würde ich also eher 2,5lbs nehmen 
Rutenlänge würde ich um die 3m wählen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (10. Februar 2021)

Schließe mich ganz Sir Toby's Meinung an! Meine "mittleren" Aalruten haben ein Wg zwischen 70 und 100 gr sowie eine Länge um 2,75 m.
An strömenden Gewässern  habe ich noch nie mit Leuchtpose geangelt, in einem Weiher oder See am Rand eines Seerosenfeldes z. B.,  schon...


----------



## harbec (17. Februar 2021)

... allen Aalanglern hier ein erfolgreiches 2021!


----------



## DenizJP (26. Februar 2021)

Sie sind bereits unterwegs xD


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Februar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Sie sind bereits unterwegs xD
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 367403


Hallo,

hätte nicht gedacht, dass es das gibt, aber da malt ja einer noch schlechter als ich .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Michael.S (26. Februar 2021)

Das ist ein Zitteraal der mus so


----------



## eiswerner (26. Februar 2021)

Auf Aal noch nie mit geflochtener gefischt, am einfachsten mit 0,30er und Laufzapfen mit Knicklicht am See und am Fliesßgewässer  auch mit 0,30er Mono und Durchlaufblei.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. Februar 2021)

Mein erster "Aalfang" dieses Jahres, wenn auch in literarischer Form. 






Den Kritiken nach zu urteilen soll dieses Buch ganz gut sein, ich muss es allerdings noch lesen. Ein Buch eher für die Unterhaltung
und kein weiteres Buch mit Tipps & Tricks zum Aalangeln. Also keine neue "Aal-Bibel" auch wenn der Titel das vermuten lassen mag.
Etwas Wissenswertes werde ich aber sicherlich trotzdem mitnehmen können.


----------



## Blueser (27. Februar 2021)

Genau das Buch hatte mir mein Sohn zum ersten gemeinsamen Angelausflug geschenkt. Bin aber noch nicht ganz durch, ist ganz interessant. Allerdings kein Ratgeber oder so, wie du schon sagtest ...


----------



## Michael.S (27. Februar 2021)

Gibt es auch als Hörbuch , hab grade mal die Hörprobe gehört , für mich ist das nichts , da muß schon eine Lustige oder spannende Geschichte dabei sein , wie zb. ein Fisch nahmens Aalbert oder der Nachfolger mach`s noch einmal Aalbert


----------



## Chief Brolly (27. Februar 2021)

Es gibt da einen tollen, tschechischen Film von 1978, den ich euch sehr empfehlen kann! "Die goldenen Aale"
Habe den zwar erst einmal gesehen, aber da werden Aale Badewannenweise geangelt! Film spielt kurz vor und während des 2. Weltkriegs. Den werde ich mir mal von der ARD auf DVD brennen lassen, den will ich noch öfters sehen! Er motiviert einfach zum Aalangeln....


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. Februar 2021)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Gibt es auch als Hörbuch , hab grade mal die Hörprobe gehört , für mich ist das nichts , da muß schon eine Lustige oder spannende Geschichte dabei sein , wie zb. ein Fisch nahmens Aalbert oder der Nachfolger mach`s noch einmal Aalbert



Die Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden.
Trotzdem schön zu wissen, dass Angler sich nicht nur für "Hard Facts" bzw. Tipps & Tricks begeistern können, sondern auf für Geschichten rund um Fische und die Angelei. Alles andere wäre mir persönlich auch etwas zu eintönig. Wer das Angeln tatsächlich lebt und liebt, der begeistert sich im Ganzen dafür und nicht bloß für Fachbeiträge und "How to catch" Anleitungen.

Danke für die beiden Buchhinweise zu Aalbert.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. Februar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Es gibt da einen tollen, tschechischen Film von 1978, den ich euch sehr empfehlen kann! "Die goldenen Aale"
> Habe den zwar erst einmal gesehen, aber da werden Aale Badewannenweise geangelt! Film spielt kurz vor und während des 2. Weltkriegs. Den werde ich mir mal von der ARD auf DVD brennen lassen, den will ich noch öfters sehen! Er motiviert einfach zum Aalangeln....



Die Tschechen haben früher generell tolles Zeug zum Thema Angeln gemacht.
Da gibt es ein paar sehr schöne Bücher von Slava Stochl, etwa _"Petri Heil"_ oder aber _"Das Jahr des Anglers"_. 

Nachtrag:
Ich habe mir gerade einen kleinen Ausschnitt dieses Filmes angeschaut, für welchen übrigens der bekannte Ota Pavel die Hintergrundgeschichte geliefert hat.
Nun bin ich ja angefixt und würde gerne den Rest dieses Filmes sehen wollen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (27. Februar 2021)

Da sieht man wieder mal, das ein Fluß gar nicht tief sein muß und auch sehr flach sein kann, um schöne Aale ans Band zu bekommen! 

Dann noch bei soo frischen Würmern....


----------



## DenizJP (28. Februar 2021)

Überlege ob heute Abend Main oder das Vereinsgewässer..

Dort sind bereits ca. 9 Grad


----------



## DenizJP (2. März 2021)

So Leute!

Ich sehe im Netz erste Aalfotos!

Werd heute Abend an den Main fahren! Aktuell 7,2 Grad.


Schwierig aber ich werde es mit Futterkorb und Lockmitteln in Ufernähe probieren


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. März 2021)

Bin gespannt ob das schon etwas wird.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. März 2021)

Dann geben wir diesen Thread mal.seine Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## zokker (13. März 2021)

Das ist ja wohl unglaublich ... gerade geangelt???

Fettes Petri


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. März 2021)

Ja. Scheiß Wetter aber besser als Sofa


----------



## zokker (13. März 2021)

Das gibt es ja nicht. Wie ist die WT?

Bei uns war gestern immer noch Eis, an geschützten Ecken, auf den Seen und bei Nachtfrost frieren kleine Gewässer immer noch zu.


----------



## Mooskugel (13. März 2021)

Petri. Wir haben das Sofa heute vorgezogen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. März 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Das gibt es ja nicht. Wie ist die WT?
> 
> Bei uns war gestern immer noch Eis, an geschützten Ecken, auf den Seen und bei Nachtfrost frieren kleine Gewässer immer noch zu.


5,9 Grad


----------



## jkc (13. März 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Das gibt es ja nicht. Wie ist die WT?
> 
> Bei uns war gestern immer noch Eis, an geschützten Ecken, auf den Seen und bei Nachtfrost frieren kleine Gewässer immer noch zu.


Ui, da habe ich es ja noch gut.

Ich gehe später auch noch los. Wasser liegt um 8°, war vor paar Wochen schon auf 10°c rauf, anfang der Woche aber wieder auf 7° runter.
Sturm und Regen bei 4°c oder so, wird ne Schlammschlacht und nicht gerade angenehm, aber gar nicht angeln ist auch keine Alternative. 

Grüße JK


----------



## świetlik (13. März 2021)

Petri Aalzheimer,
Kommt der im Rauch?


----------



## inextremo6 (13. März 2021)

Gratulation Aalzheimer,  wie immer den1.Aal der Saison und es ist dir vergönnt, soll auch so bleiben.Aalangeln 21 ist eröffnet.Bei mir ist  überhaupt noch nicht ans Aalangeln zu denken.Wasser 2 Grad ,seit 3 Tagen eisfrei.Es sieht temperaturmässig auch nicht so aus als ob ich meinen 1. Märzaal im Leben bekomme.Hau rein da geht noch was.


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. März 2021)

Danke Euch. Gerade hab es Zanderdoppelschlag. Waren aber beide trächtige Mädels und dürfen weiter schwimmen. 

świetlik 
Ich denke das wird sein Schicksal werden


----------



## ralle (13. März 2021)

ich habe heute ein paar warm gemacht - ans angeln nicht gedacht.


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. März 2021)

Feierabend. Bin zu Hause. Einen Fehlbiss auf Köfi und einen "Scherenfisch" auf Wurm gab es noch. Aber es war nicht schlecht


----------



## börnie (14. März 2021)

Petri zum ersten Foren-Schleicher in dieser "Saison" !
Täusche ich mich oder wirst Du jedes Jahr etwas früher ?! 

Im Rhein-Herne wurden die Tage auch schon ein paar überlistet.
Hier an den nordischen Seen ist quasi noch Eisloch-Saison...


----------



## Chief Brolly (14. März 2021)

Ein fettes Petri zu deinem 1. Schlängler 2021,Torsten!
Wo hast du ihn denn gefangen (Gewässer), auf Wurm? 

Schätze ihn mal so auf 70 cm, liege ich damit so halbwegs richtig? 
Den hast du dir bestimmt hart erarbeitet, weiter so!


----------



## bw1 (14. März 2021)

Super, Glückwunsch zum ersten Aal und den Zandern! Den Aal finde ich angesichts der aktuellen Temperaturen schon absolut bemerkenswert. Ich konnte mich selber noch nicht aufraffen dieses Jahr. Vielleicht versuche ich es mal nächste Woche am kleinen Fluss.


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. März 2021)

Petri zum Aal,

so 50-55cm max? Für den Rauch bissle mager aber der erste der Saison und hier im Forum - Schick!

R.S.


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. März 2021)

Auch euch nochmal danke. Ich denke auch so um die 55cm. Habe mich auch entschieden Ihn wieder frei zu lassen. Der soll für die restliche Saison Glück bringen.

Gefangen habe ich den im DEK auf Regenwurm mit einer kurz gestellten Stellfischrute. Wassertiefe war 90cm.


----------



## hanzz (14. März 2021)

Na denn mal Petri zum ersten. 
Coole Sache.


----------



## DenizJP (14. März 2021)

Dickes Petri!

Muss endlich mal bei gescheitem Wetter das Angeln mit der 8m Diabolo testen ^^ idealerweise tagsüber..


----------



## Kauli11 (14. März 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Dann geben wir diesen Thread mal.seine Daseinsberechtigung.


Auf die Schlehenblüte ist immer noch Verlaß.


----------



## Tüftler (14. März 2021)

Hallo,
In der Schweiz besteht ab dem 1.1.2021 fangverbot für den Aal. 
Wie sieht es denn bei euch, mit den Beständen aus??


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. März 2021)

Tüftler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> In der Schweiz besteht ab dem 1.1.2021 fangverbot für den Aal.
> Wie sieht es denn bei euch, mit den Beständen aus??


Es wird eigentlich von Jahr zu Jahr besser in meiner Region. Das trifft auch auf die Weser zu. So viele kleine Aale wie die letzten beiden Jahre, gab es Jahrelang nicht. Das ganze Thema ist nach wie vor Heikel. Ich bin kein Wissenschaftler und von daher geht es mit dem nötigen Respekt an die Angelegenheit. Wer weiß wie lange wir in DE noch Aal fangen dürfen


----------



## zokker (14. März 2021)

Tüftler schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn bei euch, mit den Beständen aus??


gesund ...


----------



## Tüftler (14. März 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> gesund ...


Ihr glücklichen!!
Bei uns am Rhein, ist seit 2013 der Bestand um 95% eingebrochen! Das ist keine Schätzung meinerseits.


----------



## Blueser (14. März 2021)

Wir haben nur einen einzigen, und der ist ca. 40cm. Mal schauen, was der bis zu dem Zeitpunkt zugelegt hat, wenn ich ihn wieder am Haken habe ...


----------



## Tüftler (14. März 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Wir haben nur einen einzigen, und der ist ca. 40cm. Mal schauen, was der bis zu dem Zeitpunkt zugelegt hat, wenn ich ihn wieder am Haken habe ...


Immerhin und erst noch legal!?


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. März 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Wir haben nur einen einzigen, und der ist ca. 40cm. Mal schauen, was der bis zu dem Zeitpunkt zugelegt hat, wenn ich ihn wieder am Haken habe ...


Irgendwann duzt der Dich


----------



## Blueser (14. März 2021)

Möglich, fehlt dann nur noch der Song  „I Got You Babe“ von Sonny and Cher  ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. März 2021)

Fettes Petri Torsten !!!
Gratulation zum ersten AB-Aalfänger... Ich hätte sogar drauf gewettet dass du den ersten ziehst ...
Freue mich wenn die nächsten folgen....Wer geht und es versucht, wird auch belohnt wie auch du... Man muss nur dran glauben und es machen...
Wünsche allen eine richtig geile Aalsaison, bald gehts richtig los...


----------



## Chief Brolly (14. März 2021)

Tüftler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> In der Schweiz besteht ab dem 1.1.2021 fangverbot für den Aal.
> Wie sieht es denn bei euch, mit den Beständen aus??


Wie meinst du das, ein ganzjähriges Fangverbot oder gilt das bei euch für immer? 

In unserem Fluß gab es letztes Jahr auch viele kleine Aale bis 60cm, die großen Weibchen scheinen fast alle abgewandert zu sein.... 

Ich glaube, ich weiß schon, wer den 2. und 3. Aal in der Vorsaison fängt....


----------



## magi (15. März 2021)

Das erhöht jetzt sicherlich den Druck auf den virtuellen Eröffner


----------



## DenizJP (15. März 2021)

Ich hab noch einen in der Kühltruhe liegen 

Wenn ich den in lauwarmes Wasser lege bekomme ich ihn bestimmt aufgepäppelt!


----------



## magi (15. März 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ich hab noch einen in der Kühltruhe liegen
> 
> Wenn ich den in lauwarmes Wasser lege bekomme ich ihn bestimmt aufgepäppelt!


Ich drücke die Daumen, dass das nicht nötig sein wird! So wie du dich reinhängst, gönne ich dir auf jeden Fall die nächste Schlange!


----------



## Tüftler (15. März 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das, ein ganzjähriges Fangverbot oder gilt das bei euch für immer?
> 
> In unserem Fluß gab es letztes Jahr auch viele kleine Aale bis 60cm, die großen Weibchen scheinen fast alle abgewandert zu sein....
> 
> Ich glaube, ich weiß schon, wer den 2. und 3. Aal in der Vorsaison fängt....


----------



## Tüftler (15. März 2021)

Gute Frage ,
Der Status ändert zu  : " vom aussterben bedroht " !!

Die Nase, kam mit fangverbot auf die rote Liste ! Das war vor 13 Jahren .
Geändert hat sich nichts. 
Was denkst du wie lange ,,,,,,,,??


----------



## Jan_Cux (15. März 2021)

Hier im Norden gibts auch noch reichlich, dank der Besatzmaßnahmen, ob einer die Saragossa See erreicht wage ich zu bezweifeln. Fischttreppen an allen Wehren und Turbinen müßten Gesetz werden, und Todesstrafe.. ach ja das das ist ja abgeschafft worden.... Lebenslang bei Wasser und Brot für Glasaal Schmuggler.


----------



## Tüftler (16. März 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Hier im Norden gibts auch noch reichlich, dank der Besatzmaßnahmen, ob einer die Saragossa See erreicht wage ich zu bezweifeln. Fischttreppen an allen Wehren und Turbinen müßten Gesetz werden, und Todesstrafe.. ach ja das das ist ja abgeschafft worden.... Lebenslang bei Wasser und Brot für Glasaal Schmuggler.


Guter Ansatz,,,,,,,,,,,,, 
Ich möchte es mal so formulieren. Für den Aufstieg (siehe Lachs) wurde schon einiges getan. 
Für den Abstieg ( siehe Aal ) noch NIX !!! Darüber, spricht niemand!
Gelinde gesagt : Licht Jahre entfernt !?


----------



## yukonjack (16. März 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Hier im Norden gibts auch noch reichlich, dank der Besatzmaßnahmen, ob einer die Saragossa See erreicht wage ich zu bezweifeln. Fischttreppen an allen Wehren und Turbinen müßten Gesetz werden, und Todesstrafe.. ach ja das das ist ja abgeschafft worden.... Lebenslang bei Wasser und Brot für Glasaal Schmuggler.


Bei uns im Norden (Aller) gibt es seit über 100 Jahren Kraftwerke (Turbinen) und Schleusen. Und trotzdem, es gab Aal ohne Ende. 10-15 Stk am Abend waren möglich, keine Riesen aber immerhin Aal. Also daran sind die Tierchen nicht gescheitert. Heute kann man froh und glücklich sein wenn man die Menge in der ganzen Saison hat. Wann die "Besetzerei "mit Aal bei uns angefangen hat kann ich nicht sagen aber es wird jedes Jahr reichlich besetzt und trotzdem gehen die Fänge deutlich zurück. Ich frage mich, wo bleiben die. Es haben sich in den letzten Jahren eigentlich nur 2 Dinge verändert, die Wasserqualität hat sich verbessert und der schwarze Vogel ist aufgetaucht. (und die Waller werden mehr und größer) . Scheint aber, wenn ich so mitlese noch Flüsse zu geben, wo der Aal eine Plage ist und man auf "Ansage" fangen kann.


----------



## Jan_Cux (16. März 2021)

In der Elbe hinter Hamburg auf Krabbe angeblich sogar Tagsüber. Hab ich jedenfalls im TV so gesehen.


----------



## Blueser (16. März 2021)

Bei uns wurde die letzten 20-30 Jahre regelmäßig besetzt (stehende Gewässer ohne Verbindung zum Fluss). Keine nennenswerte Fänge, dafür die schwarze Pest. Zumindest sind die zum Teil zum Abschuss freigegeben ...


----------



## ragbar (17. März 2021)

Und es gibt bei euch genügend Jäger,die sich trauen,die schwarzen Kostgänger auch zu schiessen?
Das soll ja schließlich heute durch rechtschaffene Mitmenschen erschwert werden.


----------



## Blueser (17. März 2021)

Ich habe bis jetzt nur einen gesehen, mit dem Kleinkaliber und bei geringsten Publikumsverkehr. Sind aber dennoch deutlich weniger geworden, vermute eher, dass die sich woanders niedergelassen haben.


----------



## kridkram (17. März 2021)

Auch Glückwunsch von mir zum 1. Aal der Saison. Bei uns war noch nicht wirklich Wetter was mich zum Angeln gelockt hätte. Eis ist zwar weg, aber bei Nachtfrost morgens wieder da. Heute hat es wieder mal geschneit, eigentlich ja nicht unnormal. War halt die letzten 20 Jahre nicht mehr ganz so, das hat verwöhnt. 
Ich angle hier nur in geschlossenen Gewässern, da ist man vom Besatz abhängig und der schwarze Tod ist im Winter auch stark vertreten, schon seit rund 17 Jahren. 
Ich mach viel Urlaub an der Ostsee in Rerik. Da kenn ich gut die Fischerbrüder Pinkis.
Die haben mir erzählt, das 2018 und 19 topp Aaljahre waren wie schon seit 25 Jahren nicht mehr. Vielleicht kommen doch wieder mehr Aale bei uns an?!
Ich hab vor 40 Jahren hier auch mehr Aale gefangen, denke aber nicht das da mehr besetzt waren. Gibt da sicherlich verschiedene Gründe, einer dürfte auch sein, das es heute viel mehr Angler gibt als damals und die Mobilität höher ist.
Es macht schon einen großen Unterschied, ob sich zB 500 Aale 200 Angler oder 500 Angler teilen müssen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. März 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> In der Elbe hinter Hamburg auf Krabbe angeblich sogar Tagsüber. Hab ich jedenfalls im TV so gesehen.


Das klappt eigentlich in jedem Gezeitengewässer, auch mit einfachen Würmern


----------



## Tüftler (17. März 2021)

Ja, das hatten wir auch mal, 20 Aale am Abend. Ja, das älteste Kraftwerk in Europa, hatten wir auch mal  ( ist unterdessen weg) Wir hatten gar das Schonmass von 50 cm auf 30 cm runter gesetzt, aus hegerischen gründen!? 
Mit Wurm angeln  brachte immer Aal, bei trübem Wasser auch tagsüber. Ja, das war eine Plage. Zumal die Aale im Schnitt etwa 40 cm hatten. Ich weiss nicht genau, was passiert ist. Jedenfalls sind sie weg,  95% er Rückgang.


----------



## Jan_Cux (17. März 2021)

Geht heute auch noch, ich habe einen Stellnetz und Reusenschein für die Ostsee. Mit Krabben als Köder ist die Reuse am nächsten Tag auch gut gefüllt mit Aal.
Aber der Ansitz am Kanal oder Au ist ein Glücksspiel geworden.


----------



## DenizJP (19. März 2021)

Moin die Herren.

heute gehts wieder ans Wasser auf Aal und Zander.

mal schauen - Main-Infoseite sagt ca. 135cm Pegel und genau 7 Grad..

da aber heute sonnig dürfte es sich evtl. bis zum Abend hin etwas erwärmen.


----------



## DenizJP (19. März 2021)

und falls nix beißt.

wir sind zu viert, haben Bier, gröhlen dann laut und singen in der Nacht.


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. März 2021)

Dann hau mal einen raus Deniz. wir werden unser Vagabundencamp morgen Nachmittag aufschlagen und mal schauen, was sich den bei den vorhergesagt -6 Grad so tut.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. März 2021)

Viel Spaß euch beiden... Bei mir sind die Buhnen Land unter ...
Werde nächste Woche am Tag und anderen Stellen versuchen noch den einen oder anderen Strolch ans Band zu bekommen... Zweimal will ich noch los bevor es ab 01.04 den Aal an den Kragen geht...

Deniz zu viert und Torsten bestimmt auch nicht allein, da sollte doch ein Eimerbild bei rumkommen... Ich drücke euch die Daumen und lasst euch das Bierchen gut schmecken ...
Paar schöne Bilder würden den Fred hier auch bereichern...
Im diesem Sinne ein Petri Heil und holt was raus...


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. März 2021)

Respekt! Bei den (bei uns) herrschenden Schneeschauern und - fällen seid ihr echt optimistisch!  Und nicht nur das, sondern auch hart im nehmen bei Temperaturen nur zwischen - 5 und + 8 Grad!


----------



## Zmann (19. März 2021)

Ich war gestern das erste Mal antesten auf Aal aber Wassertemperatur 5 Grad waren dann doch noch zu kalt aber es war mal wieder schön draußen zu sein...ab nächste Woche soll der Frühling kommen dann wird es bald wieder los gehen...allen am Wasser maximale Erfolge!


----------



## steel0256 (19. März 2021)

Glückwunsch und Petri Heil Aalzheimer zum ersten Aal der Saison.
Ich versuche es zu Ostern mal,hoffe das das Wasser dann wärmer ist .
Gruß Norbert


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. März 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Respekt! Bei den (bei uns) herrschenden Schneeschauern und - fällen seid ihr echt optimistisch!  Und nicht nur das, sondern auch hart im nehmen bei Temperaturen nur zwischen - 5 und + 8 Grad!


Du weißt doch ,es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur unpassende Ausrüstung


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. März 2021)

So, Nummer zwei. Wieder auf die kurze Stellfisch mit Regenwurm, der geht schon über 60


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. März 2021)

Und Mal das obligatorische Eimerbild, hatten wir ja noch gar nicht
	

		
			
		

		
	





In meinem Eimer sind die Kofis


----------



## inextremo6 (25. März 2021)

Gratulation Aalzheimer. Damit wieder ungeschlagener Frühjahrskönig... Voll inspiriert werde ich es auch am 29.3 u 30. probieren,, denn ein Märzaal ist mir bisher noch nicht vergönnt. Unsere Seen sind zur Zeit bei 5 Grad, aber Montag u Dienstag geht es hoch. Egal wie gross, ich will unbedingt auch einen Märzaal
Wünsch Dir weiterhin beste Fänge


----------



## zokker (25. März 2021)

fettes Petri Aalzheimer  

Geil Geil Geil   ein EIMERBILD


----------



## ralle (25. März 2021)

Hut ab - Märzaale wie geil ist das denn !!!


----------



## DenizJP (26. März 2021)

Petri 

Ich probiere morgen mal mein Glück 

Soll 8 Grad plus werden im Wasser


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. März 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Und Mal das obligatorische Eimerbild, hatten wir ja noch gar nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie geil ist das denn, erstes Eimerbild ...

Fettes Petri Torsten !!!
Du bist der Startschuss für meine Aalsaison, grins...
Über Ostern werde ich auch den ersten Versuch mal starten aber vorher noch ein-oder am liebsten zweimal bei den gestreiften sich verabschieden, die haben mich voll im Griff...

Einfach geil, es geht schon wieder los ...

Wie üblich im Frühjahr aus dem DEK ??? Ich hoffe das andere Ende ist ähnlich gut ...


----------



## JottU (26. März 2021)

Ich werde morgen auch mal antesten. Gerade mal nachgeschaut , Wassertemperatur seit Montag um satte 3,5 Grad gestiegen . 9,6 Grad - da könnt eventuell schon was gehen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. März 2021)

JottU Einen Versuch ist es auf alle Fälle wert. 

Drillsucht69 
Ja, kam aus dem DEK

inextremo6 
Dann drücke ich dir die Daumen. Können dann eine Live Schalte machen. Nächste Woche Mittwoch sitze ich auch nochmal an   

Und danke für die Glückwünsche. 
Nach dem Aal wurde es aber sehr ruhig. Nur noch zwei Zupfer. Aber egal.


----------



## börnie (26. März 2021)

Petri Aalzheimer !


----------



## steel0256 (26. März 2021)

Petri Heil Aalzheimer!


----------



## Brutzel (31. März 2021)

Moinsen Leute. Ich war gestern Abend auch Mal am RHK testen. Einer wollte mit. Gefangen auf Tauwurm mit Stellfischrute. Hatte einige Bisse aber alle sehr zaghaft. Als der Mond dann voll aufs Wasser knallte war Ruhe.


----------



## Aalzheimer (31. März 2021)

Ganz fettes Petri Brutzel 
Willkommen in der Märzaalfraktion.   

und dann auch noch mit der Stellfischrute. Sehr sympathisch


----------



## Brutzel (31. März 2021)

Danke danke deine Tips werden beherzigt.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. März 2021)

Sauber Brutzel, ganz Fettes Petri ...

Ich hoffe, dass über die Feiertage noch die eine oder andere Schlange hier gezeigt wird von den einen oder anderen Angler...
Allen ein gaaaanz Fettes Petri und viele geile Schlangen ...


----------



## DenizJP (31. März 2021)

Ich werd schauen - wollte morgen an meine Stammstelle aber...Ausgangssperre olé olé

werd daher weiter nach oben Richtung Hanau ausweichen und 2 Ruten mit Wurm auslegen hoffentlich.


----------



## Gert-Show (31. März 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ich werd schauen - wollte morgen an meine Stammstelle aber...Ausgangssperre olé olé werd daher weiter nach oben Richtung Hanau ausweichen und 2 Ruten mit Wurm auslegen hoffentlich.


Ausgangssperre haben doch nur Stadt OF und Landkreis GG...gehst einfach genau am gegenüberliegenden Ufer und kannst Schlängler zupfen.

Petri den Erfolgreichen, ich werde am lange WE sicher auch mal den ersten Versuch wagen.


----------



## DenizJP (31. März 2021)

Natürlich!!!

Gert-Show  danke ^^ total vergessen


----------



## zokker (31. März 2021)

Petri Brutzel, schöner Aal.


----------



## EinfachAngeln (31. März 2021)

Nur ein Schnürsenkel, aber hey Märzaal 

@Bruzel: Der machte ja schon richtig was her, was?! So um die 65 cm?


----------



## Aalzheimer (31. März 2021)

Ich habe auch nochmal nachgelegt


----------



## Hering 58 (31. März 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nochmal nachgelegt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dickes Petri


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. März 2021)

Richtig geil Torsten und Petri  ...
Die Aale erwachen langsam aber sicher....


----------



## DenizJP (1. April 2021)

Hier nochmal 

Aal-Gefreiter Deniz meldet sich zum Dienst

71cm ein guter Start


----------



## inextremo6 (1. April 2021)

Ich war gestern und heute auch los, in 2x6Std leider kein Aal, dafür2 fette  Brassen so um die 60cm,die keiner will. Leider hat das Wasser bei mir erst 6 Grad,da geht einfach noch gar nichts.
Wat solls, nächstes Jahr der nächste Versuch auf Märzaal. Allen die noch sitzen beste Erfolge


----------



## DenizJP (1. April 2021)

hier war es laut Wetterstation 11 Grad bereits im Wasser.

gab in 3h aber auch nur 2 Bisse mit Aal.


----------



## zokker (1. April 2021)

Petri Aalzheimer und EinfachAngeln. Geht ja schon gut los bei euch.
Ich werde mal sehen ob ich das Boot über Ostern ins Wasser bekomme. Wasser ist hier aber noch zu kalt.


----------



## Brutzel (1. April 2021)

Moinsen. Mich hielt gestern auch nix mehr auf die Couch und ab zum Kanal  . Da meine Stelle vom Vortag durch *Frauengruppe* belegt war, 50 m weiter aufgebaut. Angelweise wie am Vortag mit Tauwurm und Stellfisch.
Kurz um, zwei von ü60 durften mit.


----------



## EinfachAngeln (1. April 2021)

Petri! Läuft bei Dir


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. April 2021)

Petri Brutzel ...
Geht ja gut los bei dir, schöne Schlangen  ...
In welcher Tiefe etwa hast du die zwei hübschen erwischt???


----------



## Brutzel (1. April 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Petri Brutzel ...
> Geht ja gut los bei dir, schöne Schlangen  ...
> In welcher Tiefe etwa hast du die zwei hübschen erwischt???


Ungefähr bei 1m . Beide bissen innerhalb von 30 min gegen 23.00. Auffällig war auch das nur die 8 m Stellfisch bringt..die 6m liegen Tod.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. April 2021)

Brutzel schrieb:


> Ungefähr bei 1m . Beide bissen innerhalb von 30 min gegen 23.00. Auffällig war auch das nur die 8 m Stellfisch bringt..die 6m liegen Tod.


Danke...

Manchmal ist das so, dass nur eine fängt... An der Länge der Rute wird es nicht liegen wenn alle gleich ufernah ausgelegt sind denke ich... Vielleicht musst du bei den sechsern auf der Packung laufen und scheuchst die auf, könnte ein Grund sein...


----------



## Brutzel (1. April 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Danke...
> 
> Manchmal ist das so, dass nur eine fängt... An der Länge der Rute wird es nicht liegen wenn alle gleich ufernah ausgelegt sind denke ich... Vielleicht musst du bei den sechsern auf der Packung laufen und scheuchst die auf, könnte ein Grund sein...


Das könnte sein da die Packung dort  auch noch schön zementiert ist...zwecks Trittschall. Obwohl 62kg nicht so ein Krach machen dürften.....  Das nervige Steinloch gesuche zwecks Rutenhalter stellen kommt noch dazu. Aber will mich nicht beschweren.


----------



## zokker (1. April 2021)

Petri Brutzel, schöne Aale.


----------



## börnie (1. April 2021)

Petri an die erfolgreichen Aalbeschwörer !


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. April 2021)

EinfachAngeln schrieb:


> Nur ein Schnürsenkel, aber hey Märzaal
> 
> @Bruzel: Der machte ja schon richtig was her, was?! So um die 65 cm?



Ist das ein Regenwurm ?
Man kann das nur ganz schlecht erkennen ... 

R.S.


----------



## ExoriLukas (1. April 2021)

Petri Heil zusammen! Thorsten,lass mir noch was drin.

Aktuell haben wir hier im Emsland Ausgangsperre, daher starte ich dieses Jahr etwas später.

Schöne Ostertage ...  !

Gruß
Lukas


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. April 2021)

ExoriLukas schrieb:


> Petri Heil zusammen! Thorsten,lass mir noch was drin.
> 
> Aktuell haben wir hier im Emsland Ausgangsperre, daher starte ich dieses Jahr etwas später.
> 
> ...


Ja schöne Schieße. Da hätte ich hier auch Angst vor. 

Brutzel 
Petri dir zu den beiden Schlangen. Was für eine tiefe hast du denn bei den 6m Ruten wenn dir auf 8m nur 1m hast?

Ich habe alle Aale bisher kurz und flach gefangen, und die langen bringen gar nix


----------



## Brutzel (1. April 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ja schöne Schieße. Da hätte ich hier auch Angst vor.
> 
> Brutzel
> Petri dir zu den beiden Schlangen. Was für eine tiefe hast du denn bei den 6m Ruten wenn dir auf 8m nur 1m hast?
> ...


Danke Aalzheimer. Die Tiefe ist fast identisch. Die Posen standen ,auf Wasser täuscht es ja auch ein bissel, 1 m auseinander...also die 8m vielleicht 1m weiter draußen. Die andere Stelle vom Vortag war der tiefenunterschied viel deutlicher. Da war die 8 m bei gut 1,50 m Tiefe und die 6er bei knapp 1m. Aber auch da brachte die 8er den Aal.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. April 2021)

Ich denke bei zwei/drei Aalen sollte man noch keine Bilanz ziehen aber immer im Auge behalten... Haken, Art des Köder aufziehen und Vorfachstärke alles gleich???
Manchmal auch nicht selten, dass immer die gleiche Rute zieht...

Schreib mal auf die anderen mit Edding mal 8Meter drauf ...


----------



## KadeTTHH (2. April 2021)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Ich war gestern und heute auch los, in 2x6Std leider kein Aal, dafür2 fette  Brassen so um die 60cm,die keiner will. Leider hat das Wasser bei mir erst 6 Grad,da geht einfach noch gar nichts.
> Wat solls, nächstes Jahr der nächste Versuch auf Märzaal. Allen die noch sitzen beste Erfolge


Versuch mal zu räuchern, schmecken geil. Für Frikadellen auch super.


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. April 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich denke bei zwei/drei Aalen sollte man noch keine Bilanz ziehen aber immer im Auge behalten... Haken, Art des Köder aufziehen und Vorfachstärke alles gleich???
> Manchmal auch nicht selten, dass immer die gleiche Rute zieht...
> 
> Schreib mal auf die anderen mit Edding mal 8Meter drauf ...
> ...


Den hatte ich auch schon für Sonntag parat


----------



## Brutzel (2. April 2021)

Ich mache es mir heute ganz einfach denn ich nehme nur die 8m mit. Das entlastet mein Rücken, Fokus nur auf eine Rute und erspart "Arbeit" zwecks Schiffsverkehr (rein&raus). Bin gespannt wie es wird.


----------



## steel0256 (2. April 2021)

Alle Fängern ein dickes Petri Heil!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. April 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Den hatte ich auch schon für Sonntag parat


Du hast bestimmt noch andere auf Lager... 
Wenn wir schon dabei sind, welcher kommt dieses Jahr auf dein ABC-Shirt


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. April 2021)

Brutzel 
Stelle die Ruten Mal etwas weiter auseinander wenn möglich. Dann befischt du verschiedene Bereiche. Und du kannst ja erstmal mit einer 8m kürzer anfangen. Wenn die Bisse wieder nur "lang" kommen, dann die andere ausfahren. 
Darf man bei Euch mit zwei oder drei Ruten Fischen?


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. April 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Du hast bestimmt noch andere auf Lager...
> Wenn wir schon dabei sind, welcher kommt dieses Jahr auf dein ABC-Shirt


Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt, dass der auch dieses Jahr ausfallen muss. So mit.25 Leuten am Wasser ist aktuell nicht denkbar. Sehr schade. Wir haben den 14 Jahre hintereinander durchgeführt. Die Leute scharren alle mit dem Hufen. Zur Spitze waren wir sogar Mal 40. Das ist Logistisch echt schön nicht einfach mit den ganzen Erlaubnissen. Aber es ist jedes Jahr ein Mordsgaudi gewesen


----------



## KadeTTHH (2. April 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt, dass der auch dieses Jahr ausfallen muss. So mit.25 Leuten am Wasser ist aktuell nicht denkbar. Sehr schade. Wir haben den 14 Jahre hintereinander durchgeführt. Die Leute scharren alle mit dem Hufen. Zur Spitze waren wir sogar Mal 40. Das ist Logistisch echt schön nicht einfach mit den ganzen Erlaubnissen. Aber es ist jedes Jahr ein Mordsgaudi gewesen


Wenn ihr alle 2m auseinander steht beim angeln und es ein Hygiene Konzept gibt, für's grillen, etc... sollte es klappen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. April 2021)

Um so schöner wird der nächste ABC...


----------



## Brutzel (2. April 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Brutzel
> Stelle die Ruten Mal etwas weiter auseinander wenn möglich. Dann befischt du verschiedene Bereiche. Und du kannst ja erstmal mit einer 8m kürzer anfangen. Wenn die Bisse wieder nur "lang" kommen, dann die andere ausfahren.
> Darf man bei Euch mit zwei oder drei Ruten Fischen?


Ich darf mit drei fischen , wollte es heute Mal "bequem" haben. So stippen auf Aal direkt an der Rute sitzend.  Ich Stelle ja sonst auch drei Ruten und beangel somit eine bestimmte Strecke, somit immer auf Abstand sitzend.


----------



## Brutzel (2. April 2021)

So meine ich.....


----------



## Zander Jonny (2. April 2021)

Ich werde auch mal einen Versuch starten, in naher Zukunft. Mache mir aber nicht viel Hoffnung, Bleilochtalsperre kann irgendwie keine Aale. Oder ich bin zu blöd


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. April 2021)

Ich starte die Tage auch mal durch... Donnerstag schon mal Tauis besorgt... Rutten und alles andere schon im Kofferraum... Und nu wird es kälter statt wärmer... Erst habe ich kein Glück, und jetzt kommt noch Pech dazu ...
Aber ich bin startbereit!!!
...


----------



## ragbar (3. April 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Rutten und alles andere schon im Kofferraum...


Aber die sterben doch.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. April 2021)

Tauis sind im Kühlschrank...


----------



## Effes (3. April 2021)

Aber die Rutten werden schwer kämpfen müssen, wenn sie das im Kofferraum überleben sollen ;-)


----------



## Brutzel (3. April 2021)

Moinsen. Leider gab es nix , null, Nada.
Dafür war es schön ruhig, kein Partyvolk unterwegs. Vielleicht darf ich heute Abend oder morgen auch noch Mal los je nachdem wie Madame geplant hat.


----------



## ragbar (3. April 2021)

Du  Chef, Madam nicht.


----------



## DenizJP (3. April 2021)

Vorsicht 

das kann schnell zu Madame weg, Chef alleine gehen


----------



## Brutzel (3. April 2021)

Madame & ich werden uns da schon einig . Werde ein schönes Filet Steak mit Steinpilzen und Herzogin-Kartoffeln kredenzen und dann hab ich schon Mal gute Karten.


----------



## DenizJP (5. April 2021)

Kleiner Schlängler


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. April 2021)

Petri, schicke Schuhe ...


----------



## zokker (5. April 2021)

Petri Denitz, auf das ihm, das Jahr, noch viele folgen ...


----------



## DenizJP (5. April 2021)

Danke Jungs!

gestern war die Nacht der Killergrundeln..

ich hoffe das legt sich sonst brauche ich nicht mit Wurm auf Aal mehr zu angeln


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. April 2021)

Deniz - du weißt, dass ( größere ) Grundeln sehr gute Speisefische sind?

Es ist wieder saukalt geworden und ich denke mal, dass ist für einen frühen Aal-Start nun sehr schlecht.

R.S.


----------



## DenizJP (5. April 2021)

Jo aber ich hatte da aktuell keine Lust drauf ^^

jo deshalb war gestern das letzte Mal Angeln vor dem Wetterwechsel.

ich geh dann wieder raus wenn wir so die 13-14 Grad im Wasser erreichen.


vorher nur Spinnfischen an der Nidda sobald Hecht frei ist. Eventuell noch am Vereinssee Ansitz.


----------



## DenizJP (6. April 2021)

knapp unter 10 Grad am Main heute..

überlege ob ich es nochmal wagen soll 



ich mein die Aale die nun wach sind werden sich ja net wieder schlafen legen oder???


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. April 2021)

*UUUUnAAAAgIIIII*.... 

R.S.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. April 2021)

Ich habe noch kein Aal schnarchen gehört ....


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. April 2021)




----------



## zokker (9. April 2021)

Fettes Petri Aalzheimer, du bist ja verrückt ... bei dem Wetter ...


----------



## BerndH (9. April 2021)

Das wollte ich auch gerade sagen. Konnte mich in dem Jahr irgendwie noch nicht aufraffen um mal auf Aal zu gehen. 

Aber meine Zeit kommt noch


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. April 2021)

War aber wohl nicht ganz doof die Idee
	

		
			
		

		
	






Nummer zwei ist auch eingesackt


----------



## kingandre88 (9. April 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Fettes Petri Aalzheimer, du bist ja verrückt ... bei dem Wetter ...


So schlimm ist das Wetter hier nicht....Warte immernoch auf meine Karte, sonst wäre ich auch los


----------



## kingandre88 (9. April 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> War aber wohl nicht ganz doof die Idee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dickes Petri


----------



## inextremo6 (9. April 2021)

Petri Aalzheimer.Irgendwie beneide ich Dich immer im Frühjahr, aber es sei dir mehr als vergoennt, Bei uns sind knapp 6 Grad Wassertemperatur und dazu noch Ausgangssperre von 21-5Uhr. Ein paar Tage muss ich mich noch gedulden, bis die WT bei 8-9 Grad liegt.Mein April wird dieses Jahr definitiv nicht berauschend,wie voriges Jahr.Das schlimmste ist für mich aber, dass ich gar nicht(offiziell) angeln darf, obwohl ich nur 80m vom See entfernt wohne.
Weiterhin allen dicke Fänge


----------



## daci7 (10. April 2021)

Kurzer Frontbericht: Aal läuft.


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. April 2021)

Oh, der rhein läuft


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. April 2021)

Das ist schon mal ne Ansage!!!!
Fettes Petri daci7 ...
Richtig geil der Eimer  ...

Werfe mal paar Tipps zu Stellenwahl (Strömung, flach, tief, Bodenbeschaffenheit, Buhnen, Strecke, Altarm, etc.) für jetzt im Frühjahr hier rein, der Rhein ist doch lang genug...
Und nicht die Bilder vergessen, wenn die mit Rauch veredelt sind ...


Aalzheimer : Lang soll’s nicht dauern bis deine Eimer wieder voll werden ...

Morgen soll’s regnen, ich geh dann  mal auf Würmersuche... Habe mich heute über die gekauften mal wieder voll geärgert, war zu faul die umzuerden und etwas aufzupäppeln... Ich hasse es, wenn der Wurm nach fünf Minuten im Wasser voll ausgelaugt am Haken hängt ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. April 2021)

Drillsucht69 
Nun, ich finde das mein Eimer für die Bedingung und das Gewässer gestern Abend entsprechend gut gefüllt war. Solche Bilder wie bei daci7  dauern wohl noch ein wenig und passieren auch hier nicht so oft.


----------



## Kizzo40 (10. April 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> knapp unter 10 Grad am Main heute..
> 
> überlege ob ich es nochmal wagen soll
> 
> ...


----------



## Kizzo40 (10. April 2021)

Oh da habe ich schon...e gebaut. Wollte fragen, alles was ich sehe kommt ausm Fluss, meint ihr im Stillwasser geht auch schon was? Habe verkrauteten kleinen Kanal zur Auswahl.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. April 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Drillsucht69
> Nun, ich finde das mein Eimer für die Bedingung und das Gewässer gestern Abend entsprechend gut gefüllt war. Solche Bilder wie bei daci7  dauern wohl noch ein wenig und passieren auch hier nicht so oft.


Auf jeden Fall war das gestern schon richtig gut und für Kanelo sowieso finde ich...
Nochmals ein Fettes Petri!!!
Wollte damit nur andeuten dass es bald los geht und mit noch besseren Fängen zu rechnen ist... Du hast uns doch schon öfter solche schöne Eimerbilder gezeigt...
Lass es mal ein-zwei Wochen wärmer werden...
Was du mit deinen langen Knüppel rauszauberst und dann noch so früh im Jahr ist schon erste Sahne ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. April 2021)

_A(a)lles gut Thomas   _


----------



## daci7 (10. April 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Das ist schon mal ne Ansage!!!!
> Fettes Petri daci7 ...
> Richtig geil der Eimer  ...
> 
> Werfe mal paar Tipps zu Stellenwahl (Strömung, flach, tief, Bodenbeschaffenheit, Buhnen, Strecke, Altarm, etc.) für jetzt im Frühjahr hier rein, der Rhein ist doch lang genug...


 Sorry, ich hab grad nicht die Zeit in Ruhe zu Berichten 
Wir saßen erst von 8 bis 10 auf freier Strecke in der Steinpackung - da kam Garnichts. Dann haben wir uns ca 50m hinter einer tiefen Buhne wieder in die Steinpackung gezeckt und es lief. Nicht brachial, aber richtig gut für die frühe Jahreszeit. Wir saßen also noch im Strömungsschatten in der Packung an einer Sandbank. Es war recht egal wohin man geworfen hat (zwischen 1 und 3m Tiefe ca und von Strömungskante bis Sandbank war alles dabei. Von 10:30 bis 00:45 hatten wir so zu zwei 8 maßige Schlangen. 
Groetjes


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. April 2021)

Gelöscht wegen Unbekümmertheit und mglw. Fahrlässigkeit des Angeschriebenen.

R.S.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. April 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Sorry, ich hab grad nicht die Zeit in Ruhe zu Berichten
> Wir saßen erst von 8 bis 10 auf freier Strecke in der Steinpackung - da kam Garnichts. Dann haben wir uns ca 50m hinter einer tiefen Buhne wieder in die Steinpackung gezeckt und es lief. Nicht brachial, aber richtig gut für die frühe Jahreszeit. Wir saßen also noch im Strömungsschatten in der Packung an einer Sandbank. Es war recht egal wohin man geworfen hat (zwischen 1 und 3m Tiefe ca und von Strömungskante bis Sandbank war alles dabei. Von 10:30 bis 00:45 hatten wir so zu zwei 8 maßige Schlangen.
> Groetjes


Danke erstmal für die Antwort...
Ich denke du wirst die räuchern wie letztes Jahr , lass sie dir schmecken...


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. April 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin Daci7 , kommen Deine Aale aus dem Rhein?
> 
> Ich wär´ ja zu bang dafür - gibt es bei Euch keine Verzehrwarnung?
> 
> ...


Deja vu?


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. April 2021)

Ach, da war schon was...

Dann ziehe ich die Frage diskret zurück und wünsche guten Appetit.

R.S.


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. April 2021)

Schön bei 0 Grad eingepackt. Versteckt hinterm Brolly ging es. Aber wieder war es nicht schlecht für die Bedingungen. Einem guten habe ich noch verloren.ein Kumpel hat auch noch einen guten fangen können. Bei mir durften 3 Stück den Heimweg Antreten


----------



## zokker (16. April 2021)

fettes Petri Aalzheimer  

bei mir geht es erst im Mai los ... hier ist noch zu klalt


----------



## yukonjack (16. April 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Schön bei 0 Grad eingepackt. Versteckt hinterm Brolly ging es. Aber wieder war es nicht schlecht für die Bedingungen. Einem guten habe ich noch verloren.ein Kumpel hat auch noch einen guten fangen können. Bei mir durften 3 Stück den Heimweg Antreten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich gehe mal davon aus, wir werden in diesem Jahr noch viele solche Eimerbilder von dir sehen. So ein Gewässer, da kann man neidisch werden. Möchtest du was zu deinen Ködern sagen ?


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. April 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, wir werden in diesem Jahr noch viele solche Eimerbilder von dir sehen. So ein Gewässer, da kann man neidisch werden. Möchtest du was zu deinen Ködern sagen ?



Ja, der MLK und de DEK haben einen guten Bestand. Wenn man dann noch weiß wie und wo zu welcher Zeit kann man sehr gut fangen. Selbstverständlich ist es aber auch hier nicht. Ich kenne genug Angelkollegen, die im Jahr ihre 5 Aale nicht zusammen bekommen und jammern. Entweder gehen sie nur zwei Mal los und sagen es gibt keine Aale mehr, oder aber halten an Ihren alten Gewohnheiten beim Aalangeln fest. Im DEK gibt es neben der Grundel nur einen Köder auf den man sich verlassen kann, das ist der Tauwurm. Darauf kamen gestern alle vier.


----------



## yukonjack (16. April 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ja, der MLK und de DEK haben einen guten Bestand. Wenn man dann noch weiß wie und wo zu welcher Zeit kann man sehr gut fangen. Selbstverständlich ist es aber auch hier nicht. Ich kenne genug Angelkollegen, die im Jahr ihre 5 Aale nicht zusammen bekommen und jammern. Entweder gehen sie nur zwei Mal los und sagen es gibt keine Aale mehr, oder aber halten an Ihren alten Gewohnheiten beim Aalangeln fest. Im DEK gibt es neben der Grundel nur einen Köder auf den man sich verlassen kann, das ist der Tauwurm. Darauf kamen gestern alle vier.


Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ja, Tauwurm ist natürlich auch bei uns an/in der Aller Köder Nummer 1 .(wenn die Kaulbarsche nicht wären). Grundeln sind bei uns noch nicht ganz so verbreitet und ich hoffe das bleibt auch so.


----------



## DenizJP (16. April 2021)

Petri zu den Aalen Aalzheimer 

bei mir ging gestern wie gehabt nix.... Kumpel hatte nen 74er und nen 60+ Aal.

er schwört andauernd auf die Stelle - bei mir hatte ich aber größtenteils mit Hängern zu kämpfen und das beim 4. Ansitz in Folge.



ich werd daher ab heute wieder an meine vertrauten Stellen gehen die ich auch inzwischen gut kenne. da geht dann auch was.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. April 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Schön bei 0 Grad eingepackt. Versteckt hinterm Brolly ging es. Aber wieder war es nicht schlecht für die Bedingungen. Einem guten habe ich noch verloren.ein Kumpel hat auch noch einen guten fangen können. Bei mir durften 3 Stück den Heimweg Antreten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sauber Torsten ... Ein sehr schönes, verspätetes Osterkörbchen ...

Ja, das mit der Stellenwahl und wie  da steckt ne Menge Angelzeit dahinter ... Bei mir war es gestern einfache „auf gut Glück“ Plumsangelei an einer noch nie zuvor beangelten Buhne... Das Wiedersehen mit ein Kumpel stand im Vordergrund, vorher schön im Garten grillen und danach noch ein Bierchen am Wasser mit der Hoffnung das was geht... Wir haben erst im Dunkeln die Ruten aufgebaut...Der Aal scheint tatsächlich gut am laufen im Rhein zu sein, wenn man mit der Zeit sich ein paar Spots erarbeitet, kann man sicherlich noch den einen oder anderen zu der richtigen Zeit sicherlich mehr fangen...
Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich mich über den ersten richtig, aber sowas von gefreut...
Habe „nach meinen Riecher zu folge“ noch so zwei Stellen im Auge, die ich unbedingt mal ausprobieren will... 
Das sind Stellen wo sich Anfang Juni richtige Wolken von 1-2cm kleinen Fischen bilden...Da ist dann aber der Tisch reichlich bedeckt für die Schlangen aber bevor und zu dem Zeitpunkt wenn  die Brut produziert wird setze ich meine Hoffnung auf die Stellen...
Das will ich unbedingt noch wissen, ansonsten die altbewährten Stellen und die Jahreszeit nutzen....

Ich hoffe auf erfolgreiche Berichte am Wochenende und wünsche allen viel Spaß sowie viele geile Schlangen ...


DenizJP schrieb:


> Petri zu den Aalen Aalzheimer
> 
> bei mir ging gestern wie gehabt nix.... Kumpel hatte nen 74er und nen 60+ Aal.
> 
> ...


Tritt mal dein Kumpel auf die Füße und lass dir erklären warum das bei ihm und nicht bei dir klappt mit den Hängern und Abrissen...Oder lässt er dich im Dunkeln stehen und grinst sich eins ins Fäustchen ??? Fünf Meter zu weit, zu kurz, rechts oder links, rutenausrichtung etc. etc. können den Unterschied schon beim werfen was ausmachen ...  Vielleicht ist nur deine Rute zu kurz oder holst nicht schnell genug ein, auch im Drill das du dir immer die Schnur oder Vorfächer abschredderst...Eventuell nur mehr Grundblei damit dein Köder liegen bleibt und nicht an den Muschelkanten sich selbst dezimiert... Achte mal auf solche und weitere Kleinigkeiten, vielleicht machst du nur ein kleinen Fehler und bemerkst es nicht...


----------



## DenizJP (16. April 2021)

Liegt unter anderem an den Ruten.

Er angelt etwas abseits und kommt ca. 10-15m weiter raus mit seinen Ködern als ich. Er landet dann in einem eher schlammigen Bereich wo die Aale zu stehen scheinen.

ich komme weniger weit raus (unter anderem wegen meiner Erfahrung, Hemmung etc.).
und ich angel grundsätzlich eigentlich net so gern unter Autobahnbrücken.




EDIT: werd aber evtl heut Abend den Plan ändern und an die Nidda fahren da Hecht nun frei ist. Nach der Dämmerung ist es hoffentlich net so überlaufen. mal schauen


----------



## hanzz (16. April 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Hemmung


Mut zur Lücke..
Nur wenn du die Hemmungen überwindest, machst du deine Erfahrung.
Hau raus. 

Petri Heil für heute.


----------



## DenizJP (16. April 2021)

das tatsächlich ein Ding bei mir ^^

der knallt die Rute volle Latte raus als ob er nach Holland schmeissen würde von hier aus xD



danke ^^


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. April 2021)

Gestern gab es ein kleineren, Zielfisch dennoch gehakt...
Einfach falsche Stellenwahl, die Haken waren in 15-20 Minutentakt regelmäßig blank.. War an einer Stelle wo es ein steiniger Grund war, wollte erstmal Stellenwechsel machen aber doch kein Bock gehabt wieder alles ein und auspacken und dann noch fahren... Also war anfüttern und aushalten angesagt... Tag zuvor war es eine sandige Buhne wo es mehr Spaß gemacht hat obwohl ich hier auch schon gut zuschlagen durfte...
Nichtsdestotrotz konnte ich neben den Aal wenigstens mit einer von vielen Grundeln zwei Punkte für die OCC machen, mit wäre aber ein Punkt weniger viel lieber...


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. April 2021)

Schöner Räucheraal !

Wir haben in Köln nun Ausgangssperre ab 21:00.

Aber die Aale beißen bei mir im Gewässer eh´ erst, wenn es Mitte/Ende Mai mal 1 Woche über 25 Grad+ hatte.

Wobei ich mich gar nicht beschwere- die Zahlen bei uns sind grauenvoll hoch und die Mediziner warnen vor dem Schlimmsten...da verliert das Angeln an Bedeutung.

Vielleicht muss ich den ganzen Sommer abschreiben !?

R.S.


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. April 2021)

Rheinspezie 
Wir können nur aufs beste hoffen


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. April 2021)

War es das denn jetzt für Euch am Kanal?

Habt Ihr schon Ausgangssperre?

Wie sieht´s am Main aus? 

R.S.


----------



## DenizJP (17. April 2021)

Main ist noch vielerorts offen 

GG und MKK hat das Gericht gekippt


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. April 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Main ist noch vielerorts offen
> 
> *GG und MKK hat das Gericht gekippt*



Was bedeutet GG und MKK ? Verstehe grad nur Bahnhof !?

R.S.**


----------



## DenizJP (17. April 2021)

ah sorry - die Kreise Groß Gerau und Main-Kinzig wurde die Ausgangssperre gekippt.


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. April 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> War es das denn jetzt für Euch am Kanal?
> 
> Habt Ihr schon Ausgangssperre?
> 
> ...


Noch ist es erlaubt. Deswegen ist das Auto schon gepackt. Halb acht fahre ich los.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. April 2021)

Dann mal gutes gelingen und ein Fettes Petri Torsten...


----------



## Michael.S (17. April 2021)

Benutzt ihr Bobbins beim Aalangeln ? , ich habe mir bisher immer selber welche gebaut , möglichst leicht , jetzt habe ich die korda stow indicator Bobbins entdeckt , ich kenne sonnst keinen Bobbin der die Schnur nach dem Biss freigibt , scheinen auch nicht zu schwer zu sein , ich bin am überlegen ob ich die mal probiere auf Aal


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. April 2021)

Ein Schnurclip am Blank erfüllt die Funktion auch und ist viel günstiger als die Stow Indikatoren.


----------



## Slick (17. April 2021)

<<<<< Ausgangssperre

und habe extra Urlaub genommen 3.5. bis 7.5

jetzt kann ich tagsüber auf Grundeln angeln anstatt Aal

Der Regelsatz bei der Ausgangssperre ist 75 Euro, also erträglich.....

mal schauen


----------



## börnie (18. April 2021)

Slick schrieb:


> <<<<< Ausgangssperre


hier in der Seenplatte auch.
Eigentlich wollte ich gestern abend mal einen ersten Versuch an einem kleinen flachen See starten, aber das wird wohl erstmal nichts.
Es wird kontolliert, auf der Straße und auch auf dem Wasser.

Umso mehr ein Petri an die Fänger - ich gönne es Euch !

Es werden auch wieder bessere Zeiten kommen...


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein Schnurclip am Blank erfüllt die Funktion auch und ist viel günstiger als die Stow Indikatoren.



Oder ein Haushaltsgummi. Oder einfach ein flaches Steinchen etc. mit geeignetem Gewicht auf die Spule legen, unter der Rolle eine "Schepper-Unterlage" platzieren.

Letzteres funzt aber nur richtig im Stillwasser bei wenig Wind - andernfalls rupft es einem dauernd den Stein runter.

Wenn es im Stillwasser etwas grober zur Sache gehen soll / kann, ist auch ein Backbiter wie der Fox Pike Swinger mit einstellbarem Release-Clip geeignet. Da dann vorne einen E-Bissanzeiger verwenden oder ein kleines Glöckchen am Arm befestigen

--> wenn der Clip auslöst und der Arm runterfällt bzw. an den hinteren Bankstick schlägt, klingelt es.


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. April 2021)

Ich benutze auch das gemeine Gummiband. Bis zu einer bestimmten Strömung funktioniert das seit Jahren gut. Ist günstig, und der Verschleiß ist akzeptabel . Im Fluss kann man die Bänder auch strämmer machen, dann hält das auch. Im Kanal habe ich sie gerne locker. Vor allen Dingen wenn die Schifffahrt Nachts vorbei ist. Deswegen habe ich immer mehrere Bänder drauf, von locker bis stramm.


----------



## Michael.S (18. April 2021)

Kieselsteine habe ich auch oft benutzt , aber nicht auf der Rolle ich habe damit die Schnur auf dem Boden fixiert bis ich mir dann Hänger selber baute , die Hänger von Korda haben den Vorteil das ich sie auch auf Karpfen mit Festblei benutzen könnte , dazu kann mann zusätzliche Gewichte kaufen ,ich Angle in der Nacht auf Aale und baue bei Sonnenaufgang auf Karpfen um , allerdings habe ich in einer Kundenrezeption bei Amazon gelesen das bei einem Benutzer zwei Korda Hänger einfach so zerbrochen sind und er weis nicht warum  , das hört sich nicht gut an


----------



## DenizJP (20. April 2021)

Gestern mit jemandem gesprochen der meinte das Helikopter-Rig würde in stärkerer Strömung auf Aal gut funktionieren.

hat jemand von euch da Erfahrung? Die Monate ist ja an sich selbsterklärend. Mit Gummistoppern vor und nach dem Vorfachhaken läuft das ganze dann ja angeblich als Selbsthakmontage?


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. April 2021)

Deniz,

vergiss das Rig - Dir reißt doch eh´ nur wieder das Vorfach...

R.S.


----------



## DenizJP (20. April 2021)

Sei doch net so fies


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. April 2021)

Is doch Spass...


R.S.








AlsnächstesbrichtdieRute...


----------



## DenizJP (20. April 2021)

aber Spaß beiseite - macht das Rig Sinn?

Oder nimmt sich ggü der normalen Laufblei Montage nicht viel?

Hatte es heute auch auf einer Seite namens Aalfreunde nachgelesen und meinten es wäre ein super Rig auf Aal am Fluss.


----------



## hanzz (20. April 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Aalfreunde


ooooah. musste ich nach 10 Sekunden schließen. Was ne Farbgestaltung. Unlesbar.

Aber zum Rig: Weiß nicht ob eine Laufblei Montage besser ist. Denke schon. Zu viel Wiederstand verschreckt den einen oder anderen Aal ja doch.

Sonst einfach probieren.


----------



## DenizJP (20. April 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> ooooah. musste ich nach 10 Sekunden schließen. Was ne Farbgestaltung. Unlesbar.


auf dem iPhone tat das richtig in den Augen weh ^^

aber passt doch! Dunkle Farben für einen Fisch der Nacht


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. April 2021)

Ich bin auch der Meinung dass eine Laufbleimontage für Aale besser ist als eine Festbleimontage.


----------



## kingandre88 (20. April 2021)

Oder nutze doch die Schlaufenmontage...ist ne Mischung aus beidem....kannste lang oder kurz Fischen, hab ich früher auch regelmäßig gemacht


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. April 2021)

Das Wetter kann man nicht ungenutzt lassen


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. April 2021)

Gegen halb zehn kam der erste Biss. Ende 70 Tipp ich mal


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. April 2021)

Und gerade um zehn biss Nummer 2, wieder ein sehr schöner


----------



## inextremo6 (20. April 2021)

Gratulation Aalzheimer. Bei mir wurde gerade die Saison auch eröffnet .Wasser hat 7.2 grad .zwar ein kleiner aber eben mein 1.er dieses Jahr. Ging gleich zurück aber freu mich trotzdem. Weiterhin dickes Petri. Ich mach gleich Schluss. Bin schon zeitlich drüber....wer weiss wer hier heute Nacht rumschleicht


----------



## kingandre88 (20. April 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Gegen halb zehn kam der erste Biss. Ende 70 Tipp ich mal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei uns ist leider Ausgangssperre und ich hab nächste Woche Urlaub......


----------



## zokker (21. April 2021)

Petri Aalzheimer und Paul.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. April 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Das Wetter kann man nicht ungenutzt lassen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das habe ich mir auch so gedacht, leider, leider keine Zeit...Kaum etwas wärmer und die Burschen zeigen sich ... Fettes Petri Torsten !!!

@Inextremo:
Dir natürlich auch ein Fettes Petri...


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. April 2021)

inextremo6
Dickes Petri zum Auftaktaal. Das ist doch schon mal super wenn man auf der Anzeigetafel steht  
Ich habe gestern noch bis viertel vor zwölf gesessen und konnte mein Konto auf 4 Stück hochschrauben. Alles gute Aale zwischen
65-knapp 80 schätze ich. Das hat sich richtig gelohnt. Mein Kumpel hatte erst überhaupt kein Glück. Als ich schon zusammen gepackt hatte,
bekam er doch noch Biss, und konnte seinen ersten Kanalaal mit Stellfisch fangen. Der ging Ü80. Wollte gleich noch ne Stunde dran hängen
und sitzen bleiben. Ob er noch was gefangen hat, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## inextremo6 (21. April 2021)

Gratulation Aalzheimer,das hat sich ja richtig gelohnt, so etwas fangen andere im ganzen Jahr nicht.Hier geht es noch echt schleppend, einen Saatzaal gabs noch.Das Problem bei mir ist vorrangig das kalte Wasser, aber seit gestern ist das 1.te mal überhaupt Bewegung im Gewässer.Ich bin zuversichtlich...
Naja, von meiner vorjährigen Aprilstatistik bin ich  noch seeehr weit entfernt,aber immerhin habe ich schon 3,33% erfuellt.Der April war hier einfach viel zu kalt.


----------



## DenizJP (21. April 2021)

Petri an euch

bei mir gabs gestern trotz knapp 12 Grad im Main nur einmal nen nennenswerten Biss. Da war der Haken aber trotz 4er Aalhaken und aufgefädeltem Wurm schneller Blank als ich vom Hocker aufstehen konnte...


Kollegen 2km flussabwärts fingen hingegen 4 70+ Aale. Scheint also momentan noch etwas Lotto zu sein ob man am richtigen Spot sitzt.


----------



## kingandre88 (21. April 2021)

Petri an die Fänger  Hoffe mal, das man im Juni hier wieder Nachtangeln darf... Gibt ja leider genug Denunzianten im Land, die einen melden würden wenn man alleine am Wasser sitzt.....


----------



## Minimax (21. April 2021)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Petri an die Fänger  Hoffe mal, das man im Juni hier wieder Nachtangeln darf... Gibt ja leider genug Denunzianten im Land, die einen melden würden wenn man alleine am Wasser sitzt.....


Dafür braucht es kein Corona.
War am Sonntag mit meinem Kumpi Angeln. Habe wie x-mal am Ende des Autoweges geparkt, zwar Halteverbot aber nie was passiert in den letzten 5 Jahren. In SIchtweite ein Angelcamp mit 4 oder 5 Jungsm die ganz finster geguckt haben und nicht zurück gegrüßt haben.
Dann Abmarsch zur Angelstelle.  Netter Plausch mit nem Spinnangler dort, er hat uns den Platz überlassen, und ist zurück zu seinem Wagen, um Ansitzzeug zu holen. Aufm Rückweg meinte er noch. er wär von den Anglern wegen meines Autos angebölkt worden, von wegen Privatweg, Parkverbot etc-
Abends dann klebt nen Ticket, 30 Euro am Scheibenwischer, nicht vom Ordnungsamt sondern von der Polizei.

Mal ernsthaft: Wie kommt die Polizei dazu, _aufm Sonntag mitten in der Pampa auf ner Sackgasse vor einer verfallenen Waldbrücke umsäumt von hohen Bäumen irgendwo in Brandenburg_ zu kontrollieren? Die sind garantiert gerufen worden, und ich wette von den lieben Kollegen- die auch auf dem Rückweg nicht auf WInken und "Petri" Rufe reagiert haben.

Das Ticket find ich nicht schlimm -immerhin hab ich falsch geparkt, shit happens- aber die Denunziation, vermutlich durch Petribrüder, das ist fies,
hg
Minimax

Achso, Corona: Kumpi und ich haben bei der Autofahrt brav FFP2 getragen mit offenem Fenster (brrr..) und uns beim Angeln ca 5 m weit voneinander  entfernt hingesetzt- Die Grimmigen Angler waren mit drei Autos, Grill und 2 Zelten schön mit Bodenplane unterwegs.


----------



## ragbar (21. April 2021)

Nach Descartes:
Du kannst den Leuten nicht verbieten,ein Axxloch zu sein.

Scheinen sich aber zu vermehren.


----------



## Minimax (21. April 2021)

ragbar schrieb:


> Nach Descartes:
> Du kannst den Leuten nicht verbieten,ein Axxloch zu sein.
> 
> Scheinen sich aber zu vermehren.


Ich glaub das ist ein fester Prozentsatz jeder Bevölkerung. Und auf jedes Axxxxloch kommt ein oder mehrere nette Menschen. Der andere Angler hat uns seine Stelle ohne Frage überlassen ("Ihr zu zweit, ich alleine, ist doch Platz für alle hier") und mich noch vor den verärgerten Angelcampern gewarnt ("Sind Wichtigtuer").


----------



## DenizJP (21. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> mich noch vor den verärgerten Angelcampern gewarnt


vielleicht waren das Knossi und Kool Savas?

Rapper sind bekanntlich recht aggro xD


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. April 2021)

Gestern Abend derbe gebuddelt, aber als ich das mit "Notbremse" gehört habe, waren die Sachen Ratz fatz im Auto. Es war Sau windig und Arschkalt. Die Viecher haben mich verrückt gemacht. 9 Mal gab es "Steinfisch". Zweimal habe ich gewonnen, einer durfte mit nach Hause...


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. April 2021)

Seit heute morgen um sieben weiter gebuddelt. Step 1 ist geschafft. Teichschale ist drin
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gerade noch schnell ein paar Würmer besorgt. Heute ist es bei uns noch erlaubt. Also muss ich es nochmal testen. Mal schauen was kommen wird.


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. April 2021)




----------



## hanzz (23. April 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 372094


Dein neuer Aaleimer?


----------



## Mooskugel (23. April 2021)

Wir wollen es heute Abend auch noch mal versuchen. 
Mal sehen wann es dann wieder erlaubt ist.


----------



## DenizJP (23. April 2021)

Wollte ich auch aber dann hab ich gesehen, dass die Ausgangssperre bei uns *ab 24.4. 0 Uhr *zählt!

mein Kleiner pennt meist so gegen 21 Uhr - vorher gibt es oft Gemecker wenn ich rausgehe frühzeitig..

heißt ich bin dann so 21:30 am Wasser, kann dann paar Mal die Ruten auswerfen und wieder packen....


----------



## Mooskugel (23. April 2021)

Fertig. Kann losgehen.


----------



## haustenbach (23. April 2021)

Genießen bei uns ist vom Verein ein Nachtangel Verbot ausgesprochen worden wegen der Spaßbremse M.....!


----------



## Gert-Show (23. April 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Wollte ich auch aber dann hab ich gesehen, dass die Ausgangssperre bei uns *ab 24.4. 0 Uhr *zählt!
> 
> mein Kleiner pennt meist so gegen 21 Uhr - vorher gibt es oft Gemecker wenn ich rausgehe frühzeitig..
> 
> heißt ich bin dann so 21:30 am Wasser, kann dann paar Mal die Ruten auswerfen und wieder packen....


Egal, draußen ist draußen.
Und auch die kommenden Tage bis Mitternacht: Sport alleine ist bis 24 Uhr erlaubt. Und wir betreiben nachweislich Sport.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. April 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Egal, draußen ist draußen.
> Und auch die kommenden Tage bis Mitternacht: Sport alleine ist bis 24 Uhr erlaubt. Und wir betreiben nachweislich Sport.


Genau !!!!
Schlupflöcher sind dazu da um durchzuschlüpfen...Wir gefährden ja niemanden... Ich hoffe, da werden sich noch so einige Schlupflöcher öffnen für uns Angler ...


----------



## Blueser (23. April 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> inextremo6
> Dickes Petri zum Auftaktaal. Das ist doch schon mal super wenn man auf der Anzeigetafel steht
> Ich habe gestern noch bis viertel vor zwölf gesessen und konnte mein Konto auf 4 Stück hochschrauben. Alles gute Aale zwischen
> 65-knapp 80 schätze ich. Das hat sich richtig gelohnt. Mein Kumpel hatte erst überhaupt kein Glück. Als ich schon zusammen gepackt hatte,
> ...


Immer wieder schön, hier zu lesen.
Dachte schon, der europäische Aal wäre ausgestorben ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. April 2021)

Heute war ziemlich entäuschend. Ein Schnürsenkel, und das war es. Interessant war, das die Polizei um halb eins direkt hinter mir am Kanal vorbei gefahren ist. Habe die aber wohl nicht interessiert. Ausgangssperre gilt auch bei uns heute ab 0:00 Uhr. Hatte ich vorher gar nicht auf dem Schirm


----------



## ragbar (24. April 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Habe die aber wohl nicht interessiert.


Weil die Sperre schon in Kraft, aber noch nicht vollstreckt werden soll.
Wenn die dich heute nacht,sprich zum Sonntag, antreffen, haste se an der Backe.


----------



## DenizJP (24. April 2021)

kagge..

hätt ich gestern net um 23 abbauen müssen


----------



## yukonjack (25. April 2021)

haustenbach schrieb:


> Genießen bei uns ist vom Verein ein Nachtangel Verbot ausgesprochen worden wegen der Spaßbremse M.....!


Wo ist "bei uns" ?


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Mai 2021)

Komplett eingeschlafen hier Dank Regierung. Ich habe mir heute ein Platz am Arsch der Welt gesucht. Matratze und Schlafsack liegen im Auto. Ein paar Bierchen und schauen was geht. Heute das erste Mal am MLK. Bisher nicht viel los. Eine Güster und einmal Zielfisch


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Mai 2021)

Es bleibt Recht ereignislos was die Bissfrequenz  angeht. Aber immerhin...


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Mai 2021)

Feierabend. Eimer hat sich noch ein bisschen gefüllt. Vier Stück sind es geworden. Jetzt geht es Combi-Matratzen Horchdienst machen  . Mitten im Wald...


----------



## zokker (2. Mai 2021)

fettes Petri Aalzheimer ... hast dir verdient, die Aale


----------



## kridkram (2. Mai 2021)

Geil Alzheimer,  das sind doch schöne Aale und für einen Ansitz! 
Hast mich motiviert, noch regnet es, aber heute Abend werd ich auch mal mein Glück herausfordern!


----------



## Zmann (2. Mai 2021)

Dickes Petri Aalzheimer!
Ich war am Freitag an unserer Talsperre und konnte keinen Biss verzeichnen,Wassertemperatur/Oberfläche war bei 11 Grad....nicht mehr lange und die Schleicher sollten auf Touren kommen...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. Mai 2021)

Dickes Petri auch nochmal hier Torsten!!!
Einfach genial wie du gezielt und regelmäßig die Burschen immer wieder überlistest, das hat mit Glück nichts mehr zu tun !!!

Hast es einfach voll drauf mit deiner langjährigen Erfahrung, *muss einfach gesagt werden !!! *Ich ziehe den Hut vor Dir und erfreue mich immer wieder über deine Erfolge sowie Bilder !!!
Wenn ich weiß das du unterwegs bist, bin ich mehr als nur neugierig und verfolge wie es gelaufen ist ...


----------



## DenizJP (3. Mai 2021)

Respekt.

Würde auch mal gern wieder auf Aal gehen aber ich hab nur nen Toyota Yaris zum Pennen ^^


----------



## Gert-Show (3. Mai 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Respekt.
> 
> Würde auch mal gern wieder auf Aal gehen aber ich hab nur nen Toyota Yaris zum Pennen ^^


...und keinen Wald, um das Auto zu verstecken. Am Mainufer fällt das bestimmt auf und dann kommt der Trachtenverein Blau-Silber-Wiesbaden.

Aalzheimer Wirklich schöne Fische und beachtliche Strecke. Sobald die Ausgangssperren gekippt sind, wird es auch bei mir mal auf die Schleicher gehen.


----------



## DenizJP (3. Mai 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Am Mainufer fällt das bestimmt auf und dann kommt der Trachtenverein Blau-Silber-Wiesbaden.



mit meinem schneeweißen Yaris vermutlich ^^

der Trachtenverein kontrolliert mich eh zu unmöglichen Zeiten und an unmöglichen Orten xD


----------



## Der Pilot (8. Mai 2021)

Ich hatte vorgestern meinen ersten dieses Jahr.
75 cm, ufernah gebissen auf 2 m in einem See in Brandenburg.
Nach mehreren Fehlbissen habe ich mal 1/2 Tauwurm probiert und schwups..


----------



## BerndH (8. Mai 2021)

Bin gerade am Wasser, ziemlich trübe Brühe durch den Regen der letzten Tage. Werde wohl heute Abend mal nen versuch auf Waller starten. 

Auf Aal darf ich ja offiziell nicht in Bayern


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. Mai 2021)

BerndH schrieb:


> Auf Aal darf ich ja offiziell nicht in Bayern


Hi Bernd. Wieso wenn ich fragen darf!?


----------



## BerndH (8. Mai 2021)

Weil hier die Ausgangssperre aufgehoben wurde um zu Hegezwecken auf Waller zu Angeln.
Gut das wir da welche im Bach haben, sonst würde diese weiterhin gelten. 

Man muss nicht wirklich alles verstehen was so beschlossen wird.


----------



## Kauli11 (8. Mai 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Respekt.
> 
> Würde auch mal gern wieder auf Aal gehen aber ich hab nur nen Toyota Yaris zum Pennen ^^


Hol dir den Avensis Combi. Da kannst du gut drin schlafen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. Mai 2021)

Gestern gab es eine gute Aal Nacht. Dieses Mal unter live vom Wasser. Es ist einfach die schönste Zeit auf die Schlangen. Und dann so ein Ausgangssperren Müll


----------



## ExoriLukas (9. Mai 2021)

Mahlzeit,
Endlich wurde die hier bislang geltende Ausgangssperre aufgehoben! Also Freitagabend gleich ab an den Kanal und die neuen Stellfischruten ausprobieren ...
Gesagt getan. Bei herrlichem, fast windstillen - aber sehr kaltem Wetter ausgelotet, die Ruten mit Ködern bestückt und rein ...

Gegen 22 Uhr dann der erste Biss an der neuen Mitchell Traxx 7,00m Stellfischrute, kurz abziehen lassen und dann angehauen. Aal Nr.1 dieses Jahr, leider kein Riese mit 35cm, da ich schnell angehauen hatte, saß der Haken nur in der Lippe und der kleine Schlängler konnte schnell wieder zurückgesetzt werden. Dann ging es Schlag auf Schlag, nach kurzer Zeit schon wieder einen verdächtigen Aalbiss. Dann hing Nr. 2 am Haken, wieder so um die 40 cm ... auch zurückgesetzt.
Das ganze ging dann noch bis ca. 23.00 Uhr so weiter. Leider waren es allesamt Fische, die das hier geltende Mindestmaß noch nicht erreicht hatten.
Die "tiefe" Rute (ca. 3,50m) unten richtung Fuß der Steinpackung brachte wesentlich mehr Bisse und Fische, wie die "flach" (1,80m) gestellte oben über der Packung. 

Köder waren selbstgesuchte Würmer vom letzten Dauerregen, leider noch zu dünn fürs von mir favorisierte Aufziehen mit der Ködernadel. Somit dann als Bündel präsentiert.

Ohne dicke "Thermobuchs" und dicker Winterjacke währe es wirklich nicht zum Aushalten gewesen, gegen 23 Uhr waren es gerade noch 1 Grad auf dem Thermometer. Nächstes Wochenende gehts wieder los ...

Fazit: Die Schlangen hier sind in super Beisslaune, nur an der Größe muss noch gearbeitet werden.

Gruß,
Lukas


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Mai 2021)

Hast du mal versucht, den Platz recht weit zu wechseln?

Ich habe ein,zwei Gewässer , wo sich die Untermaßigen Satzaale auf bestimmte Strecken konzentrieren .

Dort fängt man praktisch keine maßigen Aale, weil die Satzaale dort hauptsächlich sind.

Und dann noch kleine Köder - Babyalarm....

R.s.


----------



## Kauli11 (9. Mai 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Gestern gab es eine gute Aal Nacht. Dieses Mal unter live vom Wasser.


Hey Torsten, wo bist du gewesen? MLK oder DEK ?
Hast ja wieder schöne Schlangen erwischt.


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. Mai 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Hey Torsten, wo bist du gewesen? MLK oder DEK ?
> Hast ja wieder schöne Schlangen erwischt.


War am MLK. Da gibt es so schöne abgelegene Stellen


----------



## Floma (9. Mai 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Feierabend. Eimer hat sich noch ein bisschen gefüllt. Vier Stück sind es geworden. Jetzt geht es Combi-Matratzen Horchdienst machen


Hast du einen Tipp, wie man den Fang über Nacht frisch hält? ISO-Truhe und Gefrierpacks? Danke dir.


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Mai 2021)

Floma schrieb:


> Hast du einen Tipp, wie man den Fang über Nacht frisch hält? ISO-Truhe und Gefrierpacks? Danke dir.


Einfach freundlich fragen - auf jeder Polizeiwache gibt´s doch nen Kühlschrank !

R.S.


----------



## Esox 1960 (9. Mai 2021)

Floma schrieb:


> Hast du einen Tipp, wie man den Fang über Nacht frisch hält? ISO-Truhe und Gefrierpacks? Danke dir.


Aalzheimer schrieb :
Feierabend..........................................


----------



## Esox 1960 (9. Mai 2021)

..


----------



## Esox 1960 (9. Mai 2021)

..


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Mai 2021)

Floma schrieb:


> Hast du einen Tipp, wie man den Fang über Nacht frisch hält? ISO-Truhe und Gefrierpacks? Danke dir.



Hallo.
Ab gewissen Temperaturen sollte man schon Kühlmöglichkeiten mit sich führen, um Fisch, egal welcher Art,
mit nach Hause zu bekommen. In der Regel benutze ich dafür eine Kühltasche vom Hersteller Fox (Was natürlich
auch jeder andere Hersteller sein kann). Diese hat aber auch gleich separate Fächer für die Kühlung der Köder. 
Habe mir die mal vor ein paar Jahren auf einer Messe zugelegt, Das Geld war sehr gut investiert. Ist nichts elektrische. 
Aber ich friere mir immer 2x1,5l Wasserflaschen ein. Wenn die in der Kühltasche liegen, hast Du bis zu 48 Stunden alles kühl.

Wie ich meine Aale (verbotener Weise) transportiere, bleibt mein Geheimnis, obwohl ich mich hier im Board schon ein paar mal
verplappert habe.


----------



## Der Pilot (14. Mai 2021)

Gestern 3 Stück. 2 davon zu klein. Einer auf Köderfisch, einer auf Laubwurm und einer auf Garnele.
Auf Tauwurm geht bei mir z.Zt. nix.


----------



## ExoriLukas (15. Mai 2021)

Gestern Abend echte Sternstunden erlebt ... , im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.
Gestern wurds mir fast Zeit, war leider erst gegen 21.30 Uhr am Wasser. Ruten raus, kurz die Tiefe peilen - Pose einstellen und rein damit.
Noch während der Absinkphase an meiner 7.00m Traxx, bewegte sich die ganze Rute schlagartig nach zur Seite, habe direkt angehauen und der erste 60er Schlängler war im Eimer. Dachte mir, das war wohl Zufall .... denkste. Habe bis 1.30 Uhr gesessen und habe mehrere, teilweise heftige Bisse und heftigen Fischkontakt gehabt. Insgesamt sind es zwei brauchbare Aale für die Räuchertonne geworden. Die anderen hatten zwar teilweise schon Mindestmaß, waren aber noch recht dürr. Gestern gab is in allen Gewässertiefen Bisse.

Jetzt aber nochmal zu den ganzen Fehlbissen/Anschlägen:
Der Aal beißt, Pose geht zügig unter und wird knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche mehrere Meter gezogen. Ich setze den Anhieb meistens nach ca. 10 sec.
Gestern und auch die Male davor war es immer so,dass ich im ersten Moment deutlich einen Aal am Haken spüren konnte, dieser aber kurz danach einfach ausstieg. Das kommt bei mir immer wieder vor, gestern bestimmt fünf mal. Wie handhabt ihr das mit dem Biss und richtigen Anhieb? Lasse ich die Fische lange mit dem Köder spielen, gibt es erfahrungsgemäß einen Steinaal ... 
Liegt es möglicherweise auch an den Haken? Fische hauptsächlich mit 4/5erAalhaken von Cormoran Profiline. Sind euch da irgendwelche Probleme bekannt?

Es ist ärgerlich, wenn soviele Aale stifte gehen, weil man(n) womöglich einen Fehler macht. 

MfG,
Lukas


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. Mai 2021)

Petri !

Ich würde länger warten mit dem Anhieb - 10 Sekunden nehmen lassen ist m.M. nach deutlich zu kurz...bekam da auch keinen Fisch raus.

4/5 er Aalhaken klingt für mich ungewöhnlich - ein 2-4er Gamakatsu richtet es bei mir...

R.S.


----------



## kridkram (16. Mai 2021)

Die Größe sehe ich nicht als Problem, die Dauer bis zum Anschlag ist natürlich Geschmackssache. 
Was für mich interessanter ist, wie ist deine Hakenspitze geformt? Es gibt ja mittlerweile in der Mehrzahl die Haken mit zum Schenkel gebogener Spitze. 
Von dieser Form bin ich seit rund 10 Jahren beim Aalangeln weg. Ich benutze nur noch dafür mit gerader Spitze, vorallem wenn man nicht schlucken lassen kann wegen der Hängergefahr. 
Ich hab da mal Buch darüber geführt und bin dann als Fazit auf gerade Hakenspitze umgestiegen. Damit habe ich deutlich weniger Fehlbisse, vorallem bei schnellem Anschlag. 
Probier es einfach mal aus.


----------



## Tüftler (16. Mai 2021)

Die Hakengrösse ist bekanntlich Geschmacksache. Wichtiger, erachte ich die Schärfe der Hakenspitze. Wenn sie nicht mit leichtem Druck im Daumennagel hängen bleibt! Ist nachschärfen angesagt.


----------



## tomxxxtom (16. Mai 2021)

kridkram schrieb:


> Die Größe sehe ich nicht als Problem, die Dauer bis zum Anschlag ist natürlich Geschmackssache.
> Was für mich interessanter ist, wie ist deine Hakenspitze geformt? Es gibt ja mittlerweile in der Mehrzahl die Haken mit zum Schenkel gebogener Spitze.


Boardferkel ​


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Mai 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Wie ich meine Aale (verbotener Weise) transportiere, bleibt mein Geheimnis, obwohl ich mich hier im Board schon ein paar mal
> verplappert habe.


Ich nehme an, dass du ihn lebend transportiert. Das ist bei Aal keinesfalls verboten. Etwas Wasser in den Eimer und gut ist. Ist keinerlei Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. Sag ich als Vorstand eines Fischereivereins.


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. Mai 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, dass du ihn lebend transportiert. Das ist bei Aal keinesfalls verboten. Etwas Wasser in den Eimer und gut ist. Ist keinerlei Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. Sag ich als Vorstand eines Fischereivereins.



Quelle bitte !

Wie kommst du darauf " Das ist *bei Aal *keineswegs verboten "

Nimmt der Aal eine Sonderstellung ein ?

Gibt es dazu Schriftliches/Verbindliches von amtlicher Stelle? Welches Bundesland ?


R.S.


----------



## vonda1909 (17. Mai 2021)

Kurze  Frage wie ist es bei euch um Krabben bestellt  die nehmen  auch oft den Wurm und gehen ab dann ist es egal wann  du  den Anhieb setzt.
Und Fische lebendig hältern ist nicht mehr erlaubt  egal ob vor oder nach dem angeln.
So ist  es in NRW.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Mai 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Quelle bitte !
> 
> Wie kommst du darauf " Das ist *bei Aal *keineswegs verboten "
> 
> ...



Es geht um Bayern. Zeige mir eine Quelle, die den lebenden Transport verbietet.


----------



## Esox 1960 (17. Mai 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Kurze  Frage wie ist es bei euch um Krabben bestellt  die nehmen  auch oft den Wurm und gehen ab dann ist es egal wann  du  den Anhieb setzt.
> Und Fische lebendig hältern ist nicht mehr erlaubt  egal ob vor oder nach dem angeln.
> So ist  es in NRW.


Alles voll mit Wollhandkrabben an der Elbe.Die haben aber auch was gutes,wenn man sie in gehäutetem Zustand findet. 
Das ist der allerbeste Köder,den man an der Elbe überhaupt haben kann.
Das Video ist zwar schon etwas älter,aber guck mal.......................


----------



## kridkram (17. Mai 2021)

Bei uns in Sachsen darf man Fische, egal welcher Art, nicht lebend mit nach Hause nehmen. Sie dürfen nur während der Zeit des Angelns in geeigneten Behältern gehalten werden, steht im LFG glaube ich.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Mai 2021)

kridkram schrieb:


> Bei uns in Sachsen darf man Fische, egal welcher Art, nicht lebend mit nach Hause nehmen. Sie dürfen nur während der Zeit des Angelns in geeigneten Behältern gehalten werden, steht im LFG glaube ich.



Na dann lies mal in der sächsischem Fischereiverordnung nach: https://www.landesanglerverband-sac...files/Informationen/SaechsFischVO20130704.pdf

§16
Transport und Hälterung von Fischen


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. Mai 2021)

ExoriLukas schrieb:


> Jetzt aber nochmal zu den ganzen Fehlbissen/Anschlägen:
> Der Aal beißt, Pose geht zügig unter und wird knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche mehrere Meter gezogen. Ich setze den Anhieb meistens nach ca. 10 sec.
> Gestern und auch die Male davor war es immer so,dass ich im ersten Moment deutlich einen Aal am Haken spüren konnte, dieser aber kurz danach einfach ausstieg. Das kommt bei mir immer wieder vor, gestern bestimmt fünf mal. Wie handhabt ihr das mit dem Biss und richtigen Anhieb? Lasse ich die Fische lange mit dem Köder spielen, gibt es erfahrungsgemäß einen Steinaal ...
> Liegt es möglicherweise auch an den Haken? Fische hauptsächlich mit 4/5erAalhaken von Cormoran Profiline. Sind euch da irgendwelche Probleme bekannt?


erstmal dickes Petri zu den beiden schönen Aalen und der generellen Action Lukas. Schön zu lesen, dass es bei Dir funktioniert.
Zuerst bleibt aktuell festzuhalten, dass die Aale noch nicht so schnell mit dem Köder fertig werden, wie man es aus den letzten Jahren Mitte Mai gewohnt ist. Das liegt schlicht und einfach an der Temperatur. Wir sind einfach noch nicht so weit. Auch im DEK solltest Du etwas mehr Geduld haben, So lange sich der Aal auf den Steinen bewegt, ist alles gut. Und manchmal ist es eben auch eine Art Lotterie, wobei ich behaupte, dass es eben überwiegend die Kleineren sind, die es schaffen sich in der Packung zu verkriechen. Gerade in Deinem Bereich ist es ja eher eine alte Bestandspackung, die mittlerweile nicht mehr so löchrig ist, wie die auf den neueren Strecken.

Deine Haken kämen bei mir allerdings nicht in die Tackle Box. Die sind recht dickdrähtig und haben eine gerade Form. Dazu häufig auch recht stumpf, wenn die sich nicht gebessert haben. Probiert hatte ich die früher auch schon mal. Ich mag dünnere, geschwungene Haken. Hierzu kann ich z.B. Balzer oder FTM in der Größe 4 (Vorfach 0,30mm) empfehlen. Hakenfarbe bei denen ist eigentlich immer Rot, auch wenn das keine Rolle spielt. 

Dazu stellt sich natürlich auch noch die Frage, welche Wurmsorte und wie wird angeködert. 

Bei Tauwurm ziehe ich indirekt auf. Nicht mit der Nadel, sondern der Wurm wird beginnend am Schwanzende mehrfach aufgestochen, das Kopfteil lasse ich zumeist ohne Haken frei. Das erste eingestochene Stück ziehe über den Hakenschenkel auf das Vorfach, das verhindert das runter rutschen und sorgt dafür, dass der gesamte Haken bedeckt bleibt.

Bei Regen- oder Kompostwürmern wird ein Hakenfüllendes Bündel auf den Haken geknotet, so lange, bis der Haken komplett bedeckt ist. Die einzelnen frei hängenden Wurmstücke sorgen für Bewegung, aber natürlich auch für eine evtl. höhere Fehlbissquote, da die Aale teilweise die losen Enden nehmen, und erstmal spazieren gehen. Beim Anschlag gibt es dann recht häufig einen blanken Haken wieder, da diese Würmer auch sehr weich sind.

Es wäre aber auch verdammt öde, wenn man jeden Biss verwandeln könnte


----------



## Blueser (17. Mai 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Na dann lies mal in der sächsischem Fischereiverordnung nach: https://www.landesanglerverband-sac...files/Informationen/SaechsFischVO20130704.pdf
> 
> §16
> Transport und Hälterung von Fischen


Dann lese dir mal die Gewässerordnung des Landesverbandes sächsischer Angler durch (Abschnitt 1.15.). Da wird eben genau die Mitnahme lebender Fische untersagt. Ist bei uns in Th ähnlich.


----------



## DenizJP (17. Mai 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Bei Tauwurm ziehe ich indirekt auf. Nicht mit der Nadel, sondern der Wurm wird beginnend am Schwanzende mehrfach aufgestochen, das Kopfteil lasse ich zumeist ohne Haken frei. Das erste eingestochene Stück ziehe über den Hakenschenkel auf das Vorfach, das verhindert das runter rutschen und sorgt dafür, dass der gesamte Haken bedeckt bleibt.


interessant.

ich hab meist komplett oder 1/2 Tauwurm mit Ködernadel aufgezogen. 

Auch, dass du den Haken bedeckst. Ich hatte (entsprechend was so im Netz genannt wird) meist Hakenspitze und etwas Schenke raustehen lassen.


----------



## kridkram (17. Mai 2021)

@ Blueser

Danke für deine Mühe. Ich hatte jetzt nach der Arbeit recherchiert und wollte es gerade posten.

@ Naturliebhaber

Deswegen hatte ich geschrieben "glaube ich", da ich mir aus dem Kopf nicht sicher war, wo es steht. Das es verboten ist, wußte ich.
Allerdings solltest du vielleicht auch besser recherchieren, ehe du andere belehren willst! 

Und noch etwas, nur weil du Vorstand eines AV bist, müssen deine Aussagen nicht richtig sein und du allein kannst auch keine neuen Gesetze erlassen!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Mai 2021)

kridkram schrieb:


> @ Blueser
> 
> Danke für deine Mühe. Ich hatte jetzt nach der Arbeit recherchiert und wollte es gerade posten.
> 
> ...



Jetzt lies nochmal nach:

§16:
".. Während des Transports und der Hälterung sind die Fische in ausreichendem Maße mit Sauerstoff zu versorgen. Der Zeitraum des Transports und der Hälterung von Fischen ist auf das erforderliche Maß zu beschränken."

Du darfst laut Gesetz in Sachsen, genau wie in Bayern, den Fisch lebend transportieren.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Mai 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Dann lese dir mal die Gewässerordnung des Landesverbandes sächsischer Angler durch (Abschnitt 1.15.). Da wird eben genau die Mitnahme lebender Fische untersagt. Ist bei uns in Th ähnlich.



Ja, die Gewässerordnung des Landesverbands verbietet es, nicht aber das Gesetz. Wenn ich also an einem Gewässer angle, das nicht dieser Gewässerordnung unterliegt, darf der Fisch lebend transportiert werden.


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. Mai 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es geht um Bayern. Zeige mir eine Quelle, die den lebenden Transport verbietet.


Ich bin kein Bayer - so weit kommt´s noch !

Außerdem bin ich nicht in der Beweispflicht, weil ich nichts behauptet habe !

R.s.


----------



## kridkram (17. Mai 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, dass du ihn lebend transportiert. Das ist bei Aal keinesfalls verboten. Etwas Wasser in den Eimer und gut ist. Ist keinerlei Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. Sag ich als Vorstand eines Fischereivereins.


Da hast du in diesem Posting allerdings nicht richtig referiert! Hier hast du verallgemeinert. 



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ja, die Gewässerordnung des Landesverbands verbietet es, nicht aber das Gesetz. Wenn ich also an einem Gewässer angle, das nicht dieser Gewässerordnung unterliegt, darf der Fisch lebend transportiert werden.


Sorry, aber da erzählst du nix neues! Diese Abweichungen vom LFG sind bei euch in den Altbundesländern doch an der Tagesordnung, zB bei Schonzeiten, Mindestmaßen, Entnahmefenstern, diversen Köderverboten..........
Das treibt dann manchmal extreme Blüten aus und wenn man dafür Verantwortliche fragt! Da kommen die verrücktesten Erklärungen. 

Also Naturliebhaber, bitte IMMER erst die eigenen Postings auf Korrektheit prüfen und dann eventuell andere belehren!

Danke


----------



## DenizJP (17. Mai 2021)

war es nicht so, dass das Tierschutzgesetz bereits Lebendhälterung verbietet? Bzw Eimer oder Setzkescher nur dann theoretisch annehmbar sind wenn die Fische für einen kurzen Zeitraum gehältert werden?



und das Tierschutzgesetzt sticht ja etwaige Landesvorgaben bzw. Gewässerordnungen grundsätzlich aus oder??


----------



## Mikesch (17. Mai 2021)

Jetzt hol' mir doch noch Popcorn.


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. Mai 2021)

Jo, Deniz - das Tierschutzgesetz gilt Bundesweit und "schlägt" Länderrecht und erstrecht Gewässerordnungen.

Es kommt aber nat. immer auf den einzelfall an, ob Quälerei angenommen werden kann oder nicht.

R.S.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. Mai 2021)

Da hat Naturliebhaber nicht wirklich unrecht... Fische fangen,  hältern und transportieren um die z. B. im eigenen Gartenteich wieder einsetzen darf man...
Köderfische fangen und am Wasser hältern um ein frischen Köder zu haben, auch wenn kurz vorher getötet wird darf man nicht...
Also, wenn ihr mit frischen köfis erwischt werdet, immer sagen die sind für den eigenen Gartenteich... Natürlich artgerecht, ohne Quälerei mit umgehen, so ist man raus...
Auch Aale kann man wo anders fangen und im eigenen Teich einsetzen...
Was meint ihr warum sich der Torsten ein eigenen Gartenteich gebaut hat ...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. Mai 2021)

Da werden Sachsens Angler geholfen.
Seite 27 wird man fündig was Transport und Hälterung angeht...gilt übrigens nur für Köderfische, nicht jedoch für Fische die verwertet werden sollen.


----------



## kridkram (17. Mai 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Auch Aale kann man wo anders fangen und im eigenen Teich einsetzen...
> 
> Deswegen die Änderung  in der Gewässerordnung in vielen Verbänden. Ich kenn Fälle, da hat man Karpfen und Schleien in seinen eigenen Teich gesetzt und im Herbst abgefischt und für gutes Geld als eigene Fische verkauft.


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. Mai 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr warum sich der Torsten ein eigenen Gartenteich gebaut hat ...



Pssst. Jetzt lässt du mich hier in diesem Internetz total auflaufen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. Mai 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Pssst. Jetzt lässt du mich hier in diesem Internetz total auflaufen


So wird es auch mit dem Dezember-und Februaraal klappen...
Ich buche schon mal ne Tageskarte für die beiden Monate bei dir ...


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. Mai 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Da hat Naturliebhaber nicht wirklich unrecht... Fische fangen,  hältern und transportieren um die z. B. im eigenen Gartenteich wieder einsetzen darf man...
> Köderfische fangen und am Wasser hältern um ein frischen Köder zu haben, auch wenn kurz vorher getötet wird darf man nicht...
> Also, wenn ihr mit frischen köfis erwischt werdet, immer sagen die sind für den eigenen Gartenteich... Natürlich artgerecht, ohne Quälerei mit umgehen, so ist man raus...
> Auch Aale kann man wo anders fangen und im eigenen Teich einsetzen...
> Was meint ihr warum sich der Torsten ein eigenen Gartenteich gebaut hat ...



Also sorry - da setzt es mal langsam aus.

Was man darf und nicht darf, hängt immer vom Einzelfall ab.

Fische zur Verwertung sind waidgerecht zu töten und nicht unnötig zu quälen.

Soll Angler geben, die kriegen noch nichtmal nen gescheiten Wasserwechsel hin... oder nehmen viel zu kleine Eimer.

Wenn man 50 köfi´s für den "Gartenteich" im 10 Liter Eimer neben sich stehen hat, bekommt man trotzdem ne´ Anzeige - da braucht es nur einen aufmerksamen

grünen Bürger für - und man sieht sich der Richterlichen Beurteilung ausgeliefert.

Lebend-Hältern von Fischen , die gegessen werden sollen ist m.M. nach unnötig und riskant.

R.S.


----------



## ExoriLukas (18. Mai 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hast du mal versucht, den Platz recht weit zu wechseln?
> 
> Ich habe ein,zwei Gewässer , wo sich die Untermaßigen Satzaale auf bestimmte Strecken konzentrieren .
> 
> ...


Hallo erstmal, sorry für die späte Antwort. Habe leider nicht früher etwas Zeit gefunden.

Ich habe schon mehrmals die Plätze gewechselt, auch völlig andere Kanalabschnitte, mal einen Abschnitt höher, mal einen tiefer. Ergebnis war weitesgehend gleich. Da konnte ich keinerlei Unterschiede feststellen.

Ich mache mir mittlerweile auch stichpunktartige Notizen - das ist gar keine schlechte Idee ... vielleicht lassen sich ja in ein paar Jahren gewisse Muster erkennen.

In diesem Sinne, Petri heil!

MfG.
Lukas


----------



## ExoriLukas (18. Mai 2021)

kridkram schrieb:


> Die Größe sehe ich nicht als Problem, die Dauer bis zum Anschlag ist natürlich Geschmackssache.
> Was für mich interessanter ist, wie ist deine Hakenspitze geformt? Es gibt ja mittlerweile in der Mehrzahl die Haken mit zum Schenkel gebogener Spitze.
> Von dieser Form bin ich seit rund 10 Jahren beim Aalangeln weg. Ich benutze nur noch dafür mit gerader Spitze, vorallem wenn man nicht schlucken lassen kann wegen der Hängergefahr.
> Ich hab da mal Buch darüber geführt und bin dann als Fazit auf gerade Hakenspitze umgestiegen. Damit habe ich deutlich weniger Fehlbisse, vorallem bei schnellem Anschlag.
> Probier es einfach mal aus.


Hallo, auch hier erstmal ein Sorry für die späte Reaktion.

Die Cormoran Aalhaken sind tatsächlich richtung Schenkel gebogen, so wie du es im o.g. Beitrag beschrieben hast.

Dummerweise habe ich Anfang des Jahres mindestens 15 Pakete dieser Haken gekauft, da die hiesige Coronasituation sich zum damaligen Zeitpunkt mehrfach täglich änderte. Und was ich hab, das hab ich ... so der Plan.

Ich habe noch diverse andere Haken vorrätig, die ich beim nächsten Mal ausprobiere. Um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich den "Fingernagelversuch" bereits angewendet und war selber etwas erstaunt, wie wenig "Griff" die Hakenspitze hatte, gebe ich ganz offen zu. Aber oft ist man blauäugig, so nach dem Motto " Ist ja neu, also muss das Klappen " ...

Danke für dein Input!

Gruß,
Lukas


----------



## ExoriLukas (18. Mai 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> erstmal dickes Petri zu den beiden schönen Aalen und der generellen Action Lukas. Schön zu lesen, dass es bei Dir funktioniert.
> Zuerst bleibt aktuell festzuhalten, dass die Aale noch nicht so schnell mit dem Köder fertig werden, wie man es aus den letzten Jahren Mitte Mai gewohnt ist. Das liegt schlicht und einfach an der Temperatur. Wir sind einfach noch nicht so weit. Auch im DEK solltest Du etwas mehr Geduld haben, So lange sich der Aal auf den Steinen bewegt, ist alles gut. Und manchmal ist es eben auch eine Art Lotterie, wobei ich behaupte, dass es eben überwiegend die Kleineren sind, die es schaffen sich in der Packung zu verkriechen. Gerade in Deinem Bereich ist es ja eher eine alte Bestandspackung, die mittlerweile nicht mehr so löchrig ist, wie die auf den neueren Strecken.
> 
> Deine Haken kämen bei mir allerdings nicht in die Tackle Box. Die sind recht dickdrähtig und haben eine gerade Form. Dazu häufig auch recht stumpf, wenn die sich nicht gebessert haben. Probiert hatte ich die früher auch schon mal. Ich mag dünnere, geschwungene Haken. Hierzu kann ich z.B. Balzer oder FTM in der Größe 4 (Vorfach 0,30mm) empfehlen. Hakenfarbe bei denen ist eigentlich immer Rot, auch wenn das keine Rolle spielt.
> ...


Hallo Thorsten,

Auch hier nochmal , sorry für die späte Rückmeldung!

Erstmal besten Dank für deine Infos, darauf bezugnehmend folgendes: Ich habe die Haken nochmal genauer unter die Lupe genommen, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Verarbeitungstechnisch konnte ich optisch als "Laie" keinerlei Mankos feststellen, allerdings sind meine Haken tatsächlich relativ stumpf im Vergleich zu anderen Modellen/Herstellern. Wie in einer der vorherigen Beiträge, werde ich das beim nächsten mal auf jeden Fall berücksichtigen.

Die Köderwahl fiel bei den letzen beiden Ansitz ausschließlich auf normale Rotwürmer (?), die ich zuhause aus der Wiese habe ... teilweise waren da auch Tauwurmartige Würmer mit dabei, größentechnisch ... Angeködern habe ich diese aufgrund der Größe ohne Ködernadel, den ersten Wurm jeweils über den Hakenschenkel, bis auf die Vorfahrschnur, quasi so wie von dir beschrieben. Danach den Haken "vollbestückt", sodass man den Haken kaum erahnen konnte. Also mindestens 3-4 Würmer, je nach Größe. Deine Aussage bezüglich der losen Wurmenden würde ich so bestätigen. Mir ist das mehrfach aufgefallen, genau wie von dir beschrieben.

Problem bei meinen selbstgesuchten Würmern ist, dass diese verglichen mit gekauften Dendros, Tauis etc. , sehr weich sind. Das ist manchmal garnicht so einfach, den Haken ordentlich zu bestücken. Werde mal sehen, wie ich das noch optimieren kann.

Ansonsten werde ich die hier erhaltenen Tipps bei nächster Gelegenheit umsetzen und mal berichten.

Habe mir gestern noch eine weitere Mitchell Traxx Rute , in 6.00 m Länge besorgt. Bin von diesen extrem leichten, aber doch robust verarbeiteten Ruten echt begeistert. Kein Vergleich zu meiner alten D.A.M Fighter. Die 7,50m Mitchell ist fast 450g leichter als die alte 6,00m D.A.M. Das ist für mich persöhnlich um Welten angenehmer, insbesondere beim "Ablegen" in die Rutenständern in den Uferrandsteinen.

Action im Wasser ist jedenfalls reichlich vorhanden, gebe dir aber verglichen mit dem letzen Frühjahr absolut recht, Thorsten.

In diesem Sinne noch einen schönen Abend,

Lukas


----------



## Mikesch (18. Mai 2021)

ExoriLukas schrieb:


> ...
> Die Köderwahl fiel bei den letzen beiden Ansitz ausschließlich auf normale Rotwürmer (?), die ich zuhause aus der Wiese habe ... teilweise waren da auch Tauwurmartige Würmer mit dabei, größentechnisch ...


Hallo Lukas,
das sind alles Tauwürmer, zumindest Die auf den Bildern.
Auch großwüchsige Würmer fangen klein an.
Frische aus der Wiese sind m. E. fängiger als die abgelagerten aus den Styroporboxen des Händlers.


----------



## Blueser (18. Mai 2021)

Stimmt, Rotwürmer findet man eher auf dem Kompost. Bei uns aber nur die kleineren Arten.


----------



## necropolis (19. Mai 2021)

Kann Jemand bestätigen, daß selbst gesammelte Würmer fängiger sind als die  gekauften "kanadischen" oder sonst was?
Gibts Erfahrungen dazu?
Danke.


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Mai 2021)

necropolis schrieb:


> Kann Jemand bestätigen, daß selbst gesammelte Würmer fängiger sind als die  gekauften "kanadischen" oder sonst was?
> Gibts Erfahrungen dazu?
> Danke.


Ich habe in den Aale Trööts der letzten Jahre schon häufiger was dazu geschrieben. Definitiv stechen die heraus.
Das ist keine Vermutung sondern eindeutig ermittelt. Wenn ich mal nicht sammeln kann, und Tauwürmer kaufe, dann werden die aber auch sofort 
in eine andere Box mit "Mutterboden" umgesiedelt. Bevor es ans Wasser geht, lagen die mindestens eine Woche in dieser Erde. Häufig entnehme ich die Erde auch an den Gewässern wo ich fische. Der Aufwand lohnt sich, auch wenn Tauwurmsuche manchmal schwieriger ist als den Fisch zu fangen  .

Gestern Abend war ich nochmal kurz am Wasser, Wetter war echt scheiße, Nass, und vor allen Dingen Nasskalt. Ich hatte leider mein Handy zu Hause vergessen, darum diesmal keine Bilder, weder hier noch in "Live vom Wasser". 3 Schlangen konnte ich verhaften. Eine schöne so um die 70 und zwei kleine die sich wieder Ihrer gewohnten Umgebung erfreuen. Da ich aufgrund der Ausgangssperre einen sehr stark beangelten Spot in der Nähe meines Hauses aufgesucht hatte, war ich dennoch zufrieden.


----------



## necropolis (19. Mai 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ich habe in den Aale Trööts der letzten Jahre schon häufiger was dazu geschrieben. Definitiv stechen die heraus.
> Das ist keine Vermutung sondern eindeutig ermittelt. Wenn ich mal nicht sammeln kann, und Tauwürmer kaufe, dann werden die aber auch sofort
> in eine andere Box mit "Mutterboden" umgesiedelt. Bevor es ans Wasser geht, lagen die mindestens eine Woche in dieser Erde. Häufig entnehme ich die Erde auch an den Gewässern wo ich fische. Der Aufwand lohnt sich, auch wenn Tauwurmsuche manchmal schwieriger ist als den Fisch zu fangen  .
> 
> Gestern Abend war ich nochmal kurz am Wasser, Wetter war echt scheiße, Nass, und vor allen Dingen Nasskalt. Ich hatte leider mein Handy zu Hause vergessen, darum diesmal keine Bilder, weder hier noch in "Live vom Wasser". 3 Schlangen konnte ich verhaften. Eine schöne so um die 70 und zwei kleine die sich wieder Ihrer gewohnten Umgebung erfreuen. Da ich aufgrund der Ausgangssperre einen sehr stark beangelten Spot in der Nähe meines Hauses aufgesucht hatte, war ich dennoch zufrieden.


Vielen Dank für das schnelle Feedback.
Also doch bestätigt sich meine Vermutung, bzw. Erfahrungswerte eines Angelkollegen. Ist in diesen gekauften Würmern was antibiotisches drin? Riechen sie anders, oder was sind denn die entscheidenenden Faktoren, die klar für selbst gesammelten Würmer sprechen(außer die Fangquote)?


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Mai 2021)

necropolis 
Da bin ich überfragt. Ich habe es als gegeben hingenommen und versuche darum den Einsatz frisch aus der Styroporbox zu vermeiden.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. Mai 2021)

Ich finde die selbstgesammelten bzw. umgeerdeten viel lebhafter und kräftiger am Haken... Bei den gekauften Ärger ich mich immer wieder über etwa so wie ein „ausgelaugten, leblosen Stück Darm am Haken“ nach wenigen Minuten im Wasser...
Allein bei aufziehen kommt da nur schwarze Tinte aus dem Wurm raus...
Bei umerden kommt bei mir die Erde rein wo ich die gesammelt habe, dazu noch Grasnarbe mit Wurzeln die mit der Erde vermischt wird und oben noch etwas Moos drauf... Habe festgestellt dass die sich in den Graswurzeln und Moos sehr wohlfühlen...Hatte zum ersten Angeln noch welche aus dem letzten Jahr, waren etwas abgemagert aber quicklebendig...Wahrscheinlich hätte ich den frische Erde mit Nährstoffen geben müssen...Niedrigste Temperatur im Kühlschrank und alles ist ok...
Hatte welche auch in der Pappe von Eierschalen drin mit Kaffee und Haferschleie oben drauf, die haben Männchen gemacht wenn der Decke aufging...Die wurden richtig dick dadrin und farblich ähnlich der Pappe richtig hell...
Mann kann die Würmer richtig aufpäppeln wenn man sich die Mühe macht, mir reichen die aber wie zuerst beschrieben vollkommen aus...
Umso länger umgerdet die Würmer, desto besser...Eine Woche ist minimum bei mir für ein gutes Gefühl am Wasser...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. Mai 2021)

Nicht zu viele in einer Box drin, ist auch sehr empfehlenswert...
So, jetzt geh ich erstmal checken was meine Haustiere so im Kühlschrank machen ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. Mai 2021)

So sieht meine Box ohne Deckel aus... Wenn die jetzt auf die nicht beißen, 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
dann sind keine Aale in der Nähe, grins...


----------



## vonda1909 (19. Mai 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Da hat Naturliebhaber nicht wirklich unrecht... Fische fangen,  hältern und transportieren um die z. B. im eigenen Gartenteich wieder einsetzen darf man...
> Köderfische fangen und am Wasser hältern um ein frischen Köder zu haben, auch wenn kurz vorher getötet wird darf man nicht...
> Also, wenn ihr mit frischen köfis erwischt werdet, immer sagen die sind für den eigenen Gartenteich... Natürlich artgerecht, ohne Quälerei mit umgehen, so ist man raus...
> Auch Aale kann man wo anders fangen und im eigenen Teich einsetzen...
> Was meint ihr warum sich der Torsten ein eigenen Gartenteich gebaut hat ...


Thomas dann müßte  dein Gartentisch eine Verbindung  mit dem  Angelgewässer haben. Denn ich habe noch gelernt es sind nur Köderfische aus  solchen Gewässern erlaubt die mit einander verbunden sind.
Um das  einbringen von Krankheiten zu vermeiden. Und selbst wenn  du welche im  Teich oder  Aquarium Zuhause hast ist es verboten diese zum Angelplatz lebend mit zunehmen.


----------



## vonda1909 (19. Mai 2021)

Selbst gesammelte, der Wurm ist dann fester .Liegt wohl am Futter.In meine Kiste kam immer graue Eierkartons und Baumwollreste.


----------



## Kay1 (19. Mai 2021)

Ich habe meine Würmer in geschredderten Zeitungspapier, die sind dann nach ein paar Tagen so vollgestopft mit dem Papier dass sie richtig hart und fest sind. Einen Unterschied zu selber gesammelten und gekauften konnte ich nicht feststellen nach ein paar Tagen in meiner Kiste fangen die alle gleich.


----------



## necropolis (19. Mai 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich finde die selbstgesammelten bzw. umgeerdeten viel lebhafter und kräftiger am Haken... Bei den gekauften Ärger ich mich immer wieder über etwa so wie ein „ausgelaugten, leblosen Stück Darm am Haken“ nach wenigen Minuten im Wasser...
> Allein bei aufziehen kommt da nur schwarze Tinte aus dem Wurm raus...
> Bei umerden kommt bei mir die Erde rein wo ich die gesammelt habe, dazu noch Grasnarbe mit Wurzeln die mit der Erde vermischt wird und oben noch etwas Moos drauf... Habe festgestellt dass die sich in den Graswurzeln und Moos sehr wohlfühlen...Hatte zum ersten Angeln noch welche aus dem letzten Jahr, waren etwas abgemagert aber quicklebendig...Wahrscheinlich hätte ich den frische Erde mit Nährstoffen geben müssen...Niedrigste Temperatur im Kühlschrank und alles ist ok...
> Hatte welche auch in der Pappe von Eierschalen drin mit Kaffee und Haferschleie oben drauf, die haben Männchen gemacht wenn der Decke aufging...Die wurden richtig dick dadrin und farblich ähnlich der Pappe richtig hell...
> ...


Das sind sehr wertvolle Infos, Danke Dir dafür


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. Mai 2021)

Moin,

die gekauften Würmer sind nicht schlechter - die wollen vorher aber was zu beißen haben.

Die Würmer aus der Styroporbox sind schon länger in der wenigen Erde der Box , Minimalbefüllung verringert ( Fracht ) Kosten- die Erde ist klumpig-hart und somit schon von Nährstoffen befreit, weil die Würmer die längst ein paar mal gefressen und ausgeschieden haben.

Somit "fasten" die Würmer schon einige Zeit , sind kraftlos / schlaff / dehydriert und der Darm ist leer.

Solche Würmer geben deutlich weniger Aroma an das Wasser ab und bewegen sich nur noch wenig.

Trick: Dunkle , nährstoffreiche Erde zum Fressen geben in einer größeren Box.

ODER : Lockstoffe einsetzen - die laufen an einem Gewässer nachweislich besser , als unbehandelte Würmer aus der Box , hatte etwa 2-3 mal häufiger Bisse als die Kollegen in der Nähe.

ODER : Tauwurm - Mistwurm ( Dendro ) - Kombi.

Aber wie gesagt , die vollgefressenen Würmer sind besser, als die "Fastenwürmer" - übrigens reichen schon 2,3 Tage aus, damit die sich vollgefressen haben und fit sind - dazu braucht es keine Woche.

R.S.


----------



## DenizJP (19. Mai 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Lockstoffe einsetzen



irgendne Empfehlung hier?

hatte mal dieses Aal-Killer Spray.... damit kann man Drachen verjagen...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. Mai 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Thomas dann müßte  dein Gartentisch eine Verbindung  mit dem  Angelgewässer haben. Denn ich habe noch gelernt es sind nur Köderfische aus  solchen Gewässern erlaubt die mit einander verbunden sind.
> Um das  einbringen von Krankheiten zu vermeiden. Und selbst wenn  du welche im  Teich oder  Aquarium Zuhause hast ist es verboten diese zum Angelplatz lebend mit zunehmen.


Es war und ist verboten Fische aus einen Gewässern in andere fremde Gewässer zu verschleppen bzw. zu benutzen... Für eigenen Gartenteich interessiert es keinen was für Seuchen etc. man sich einschleppt ...Irgendwas war da so...


----------



## kridkram (19. Mai 2021)

Ich habe bis 2014 nie Würmer gekauft. Für mich waren die auch nicht so fängig, allerdings mehr gefühlt als statistisch erwiesen.
Es gab dafür aber auch ein Angelerlebnis. Wir waren zu dritt angeln an einem See und saßen ziemlich gedrängt auf einer Stelle, ich in der Mitte. Die beiden Mitangler hatten gekaufte und ich meine gesuchten.
Fazit, ich hatte 3 Aale und die beiden keinen!
Das hat mich noch mehr bestärkt.
Dann hatte ich ne Bandscheiben OP und seitdem komm ich nicht mehr so gut runter.
Jetzt kauf ich meist und setze sie ebenfalls um, dabei gebe ich ganz gern paar Tropfen Ölsardinenöl oder von marinierten Krabben.......in die Box.
Gekaufter Lockstoff ist mir zu intensiv in stehenden Gewässern, da ist mir die Gefahr der Scheuchwirkung zu groß, jedenfalls in stehenden Gewässern. Erwiesenermaßen haben Aale " Supernasen". Im Fluss hab ich manchmal damit gelockt, nicht am Köder sondern hab stromauf an einer Schnur einen Locksack versenkt.


----------



## börnie (20. Mai 2021)

da schließe ich mich den Vorschreibern gerne an.
Als ich eine zeitlang mit zwei jugendlichen zum Aalangeln gefahren bin, haben meine selbstgesuchten fast immer besser gefangen. Die Jungs hatten natürlich keine Zeit zum selbersuchen und sind direkt vor dem Ansitz noch in den Angelladen um Köder zu kaufen.
Auch waren meine Aale nahezu immer die größeren, was ich auch den natürlicheren Ködern zuschreibe.
Lang ist es her und heute siehts bei mir ähnlich aus wie bei kridkram. Wenn es mit Wurm sein soll, kaufe ich meistens wg. defekter Bandscheibe und topfe dann direkt für 1-2 Wochen auf eine Mischung aus dunkler Gartenerde und Moos um. 
Ab morgen fällt hier an Müritz & Co. endlich die Ausgangssperre !!!
War noch nicht einmal los in dieser Saison ...


----------



## DenizJP (20. Mai 2021)

hmm ok - Wurmzucht daheim fällt aufgrund der besseren Hälfte leider weg ^^

welche Alternativen blieben da? Also ganz wenig Lockstoff drauf? und welche Marke?



Oder wie könnte man die noch aufpeppen?


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Mai 2021)

Wieso züchten?

Einfach eine etwas größere Box als diese Styroporboxen mit Erde füllen und die Würmer rein.

2,3 Tage später hast du fitte , saftige Würmer - also saftig für die Fische, nicht zum selbernaschen gedacht !

Ansonsten Lockstoffe eher fischig, als süß - kommt aber auf das Gewässer an, ob die wirken ( positiv, negativ, neutral ).

Der Aalkiller soll ja an Flüssen ganz gut sein, wie ich gehört habe - am See wohl eher nicht !?

R.S.


----------



## kridkram (20. Mai 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> welche Marke?


Ich hab gute Erfahrungen mit Krabbenöl gemacht, weiß allerdings nicht mehr welcher Hersteller das war.


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. Mai 2021)

Ich lasse frisch gekaufte Tauwürmer ne Weile in der Wurmerde von Superwurm rumbohren und füttere die zusätzlich noch mit dem Wurmfutter von denen.

Macht die ordentlich fit - kein Vergleich zu frisch aus der Styro. Das geht recht fix: Schon nach ca. drei Tagen sind die dann ordentlich vollgefressen und lebhaft (sofern die nicht ab Werk schon nen Hau hatten).


----------



## DenizJP (20. Mai 2021)

Klingt interessant. war grad auf deren Webseite.

im Sommer ein Problem stellt das Kühlen der Würmer aber dar oder?


----------



## DenizJP (20. Mai 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Der Aalkiller soll ja an Flüssen ganz gut sein, wie ich gehört habe



hmm weiß net - nur 2x verwendet und danach entsorgt.... hatte aber auch nur da Spray!

evtl. läuft das mit der Tinktur besser.


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. Mai 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> im Sommer ein Problem stellt das Kühlen der Würmer aber dar oder?


Einfach per Kühltasche ans Wasser mitnehmen. Da tut es so ein kleines Billig-Modell mit paar Kühlakkus drin.

Zum Überleben zu Hause reicht Keller-Temperatur.


----------



## DenizJP (20. Mai 2021)

dann teste ich es eventuell mal 

paar Dosen Tauis in diese Spezielerde mit Futter und dann im Keller platzieren


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. Mai 2021)

Genau, so mache ich das auch. Habe auch den Wurmeimer von SW, den finde ich praktisch.

Das Futter nicht überdosieren, sonst kann sich Schimmel bilden. Eine Anwendungs-Anleitung ist da aber dabei.


----------



## Blueser (20. Mai 2021)

Wobei Dentrobenas gegenüber höheren Temperaturen deutlich unempfindlicher sind. Im Winter habe ich die bei Zimmertemperatur in der Wohnung und im Sommer im Schacht der Wasseruhr im Garten. Als Futter für Dendrobenas eignen sich am besten Gemüseabfälle und gelegentlich etwas Gartenkalk und Urgesteinsmehl um Mangelerscheinungen vorzubeugen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. Mai 2021)

Dentrobenas sind keine Tauwürmer... Es kann auch den Unterschied zwischen Erfolg und Schneider ausmachen... Je nach dem worauf die Schlangen gerade bock drauf haben...


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. Mai 2021)

Dendro und Tau auf keinen Fall im selben Eimer hältern - sonst gehen die Tau drauf.

Liegt wohl am Dendro-Sekret.

Dendros sind im Gegensatz zu Tauwürmern recht zuverlässig selbstvermehrend - habe nach ner Weile fast immer Dendro-Minis im Separateimer.


----------



## Esox 1960 (20. Mai 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wieso züchten?
> 
> Einfach eine etwas größere Box als diese Styroporboxen mit Erde füllen und die Würmer rein.
> 
> ...





Rheinspezie schrieb:


> R.S.



Der Aalkiller soll ja an Flüssen ganz gut sein, wie ich gehört habe - am See wohl eher nicht !?
Ich glaube :
Aalzheimer, würde auch im See,..... seine Aale fangen.   ........​


----------



## Minimax (20. Mai 2021)

Guten Abend, liebe Aalspezialisten,

ich konnte heute Abend meinen ersten Spreeaal des Jahres landen, und freue mich sehr dass er immerhin so um die 60+ (leider vorm Messen enthauptet) war. In den letzten Jahren fing ich an meiner Stelle nur untermassige. Ich freu mich riesig, und Mrs. Minimax liebt Brataal.





Ich wollt die Gelegenheit nutzen um zu sagen, das ich Euren Thread mit den vielen fundierten Tips zur Aalangelei immer aufmerksam verfolge und versuche daraus zu lernen, daher widme ich den ersten Leckeraal seit langem Euch.
...
....
Fauchen die eigentlich immer so? 

Hg
Minimax


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Mai 2021)

Fettes Petri Minimax !!!
Manchmal hört man die im Wasser schmatzen...
Wenn die fauchen, sind die sauer ...
Ich habe voll abgelusert heute, habe mal ne verdächtige neue Stelle angetestet...Wird aber trotzdem nochmals wiederholt .... Es war trotzdem schön und sehr befreiend, besser als Stubenarrest... Das erste mal nach vier Wochen am Wasser, das tat richtig gut...


----------



## börnie (21. Mai 2021)

Petri Minimax !
Schöner Aal und schöne alte Kult-Mitchell


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Mai 2021)

Hier kommt noch was - weil ich mich vorstellen kann, dass die ein oder andere Missus oder Maxima gerne

seidenweiche, saubere Hände ihres Gatten präferierte - und dies sollte im Kampf mit dem Gewürm niemals nicht entgegenstehen.

( außerdem lohnt sich das für Klavierspieler )

Hier also mein Gewürmtip für Saubermänner und den schnellen Zugriff:

Man nehme eine große ( Brot ) Dose mit mittigem Verschluss,

gibt die Wurmerde in die Untere Hälfte , soviel, dass es seitlich nicht rausbröselt ,

Würmer obenauf.

Die Würmer graben sich zum Boden hin ein - am Angeltag wird - TADAAAAA - die Box gewendet , geöffnet und die Würmer liegen obenauf.

EasyPeasy absammeln, in ein kleineres Behältnis geben und ab ans Wasser.

R.S.


----------



## necropolis (22. Mai 2021)

Sehr viele tolle Beiträge hier zum Thema Würmer selbstgesammelt/gekauft.
Danke Euch Allen dafür, vieles ist dabei wirklich sehr interessant und vor allem hilfreich!

In knapp zwei Wochen ist es so weit, dann werden Aale und Zander am Rhein geärgert.
Hoffentlich bessert sich das Wetter bis dahin, wir wollen nämlich 24 Stunden angeln..


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (22. Mai 2021)

Gibt doch kein schlechtes Wetter, nur falsche Bekleidung Necropolis


----------



## JottU (23. Mai 2021)

Letzte Nacht auch meinen ersten dies Jahr erwischt. 66 cm.
Leider waren die Welse mal wieder gierig und schneller.


----------



## DAVE1 (23. Mai 2021)

Hallo Leute
Wie sind die Aalfänge am Nord-Ostseekanal angelaufen.
Bin im Juli vor Ort nähe Rade.


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. Mai 2021)

DAVE1 
Da sind wir mit unserer Truppe auch Mal am spekulieren. Der würde mich auch Mal reizen. Erfahrungen habe ich aber bisher keine dort.


----------



## kridkram (24. Mai 2021)

Es gab bei DMAX mal eine Folge, wo man im NOK geangelt hat bei Rade Stück Richtung Nordsee, ich glaube Schacht Audorf. Da war der Verstorbene Auwa dabei. Es wurde nur bei Tage geangelt, Aale hatten die auf alle Fälle, Zander bin ich mir nicht sicher. Ich glaube Bienenmade war der Bringer. Problem war wohl, man muss wohl am besten in die Mitte kommen bei Tag. Auwa hatte für seine Einsteiger Brandungsangeln dabei, da dort der Kanal wohl so 200m breit ist.
Am besten vielleicht das Video nochmal irgendwo ansehen.


----------



## hanzz (24. Mai 2021)

__





						Video: Aalangeln am Nord-Ostsee-Kanal (NOK)
					

Aalangeln am Nord-Ostsee-Kanal | Angeln mit Grundrute und Posenrute | Anglerboard TV erstellt von Rebecca Hoffmann, 4. Dezember 2018 um 10:44 Uhr  Ich liebe das Aalangeln am Nord-Ostsee-Kanal. Die großen Schiffe, die die Wasserstraße durchqueren, der gute Bestand an Aalen und die unbeschreiblich...




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Gab auch mal ein tolles Video von den Gastanglern am NOK
Find ich aber leider nicht.
Kann mich auch täuschen mit den Gastanglern. 
Gab auf jeden Fall aber mal ein tolles Video mit Georg Baumann auf Aal am NOK


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. Mai 2021)

Ende Mai, da war letztes Jahr einiges mehr los hier...Kalter April und Mai sowie Ausgangssperre, bin echt gespannt wie es dieses Jahr noch wird... Jetzt könnte man losgehen, dann ist der Himmel voll beleuchtet... War erst vier mal unterwegs, da ich auch gute drei Wochen wegen eines anderen Projekts auch keine Zeit hatte...
Ein verflixtes Jahr, obwohl ich dieses Jahr mich intensiver damit auseinandersetzen wollte, kommt mir jetzt Anfang Juni noch der Zander dazwischen...
Schauen wir mal, was das Jahr noch so bringt...


----------



## vonda1909 (26. Mai 2021)

Gestern  bis 22.15 am Do.Ems Kanal  2 Bisse einen von 45 konnte  ich rausziehen.Und wieder schimmern lassen


----------



## kingandre88 (26. Mai 2021)

Petri  
Mal schauen wo es mich nächste Woche hinschlägt zum Angeln  Rhein hat ja leider viel Wasser momentan..


----------



## DenizJP (26. Mai 2021)

mal ne Frage technischer Natur zum Aalangeln ^^

aktuell nutze ich meist noch fertig gebunde Aalhaken. Meist VMC oder Owner. Owner hat gute Haken aber "relativ" dünnes Schnurmaterial.. VMC hat dicke Schnüre aber Riesenhaken...


möchte so 0,45mm Fluo oder Mono mit 6-4er Aalhaken mit Ösen binden. Am Haken Clinchknoten am anderen Ende zum Einhängen nen Schlaufenknoten.
Dieser wird aber jedes Mal aufgrund des Materials natürlich recht grobschlächtig....


gibt es hier bessere Bindealternativen für dickere Schnüre?

EDIT: Alternativ fertige Vorfächer aus 7x7 Stahl? Viele angeln oder haben ja (laut Google) früher mit weichem Stahl auf Aal geangelt.


----------



## hanzz (26. Mai 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> mal ne Frage technischer Natur zum Aalangeln ^^
> 
> aktuell nutze ich meist noch fertig gebunde Aalhaken. Meist VMC oder Owner. Owner hat gute Haken aber "relativ" dünnes Schnurmaterial.. VMC hat dicke Schnüre aber Riesenhaken...
> 
> ...



Wieso bei Ösen kein No Knot ? also knoten, nur ohne Haar.
Soooo dick ist doch 0,45 Fluo jetzt auch nicht.
Und der Schlaufenknoten lässt sich damit auch noch recht schlank binden.
Bzw wobei stört der etwas gröbere Schlaufenknoten ?


----------



## DenizJP (26. Mai 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Bzw wobei stört der etwas gröbere Schlaufenknoten ?


beim Wurm Aufziehen - ich nutze hier ne Ködernadel. vermutlich dann lieber von vorne händisch auffädeln.


----------



## Skott (26. Mai 2021)

Hallo Deniz,

es gibt auch Ködernadeln, die man auf die Hakenspitze setzt, dann hast du mit der Schlaufe nichts am Hut...
Du meinst bestimmt diese Ködernadeln mit dem Klappör am Ende, oder?


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Mai 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> es gibt auch Ködernadeln, die man auf die Hakenspitze setzt,



Genau so!  
Das ist die Lösung für Deniz.


----------



## DenizJP (26. Mai 2021)

Top Jungs! Mal wieder was neues gelernt 


muss ich mal nach Ausschau halten!


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Mai 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Ködernadeln, die man auf die Hakenspitze setzt



Nennt sich explizit Wurmnadel. Funktioniert bis zu ner gewissen Hakenspitzen-Dicke ganz gut.

Stärkere Krampen mit heftigerer Drahtstärke bekommt man da aber je nach Modell nicht mehr vernünftig haltend reingesteckt (zumindest nicht in Standard-Wurmnadeln)

--> dann kann es echt schwierig werden, den über das Vorfach aufzubauenden Zug zu erhalten, ohne dass die Hakenspitze ständig wieder aus dem Nadel-Ende rausrutscht.

Zudem kann man sich damit Cutting-Point-Haken ziemlich ruinieren - diese sind halt nicht nur spitz, sondern sozusagen auch noch breit-"dreieckig".

Ich persönlich verwende als Aal-Vorfach-Material die Mika Mussel Careline: Dank Geflecht bekommt man da den Knoten problemlos durch den Wurm gepfiffen, da gibt es kein steifes Abschneide-Ende. Auch größere Dendros lassen sich damit gut aufziehen.

Und das Zeug ist wirklich hardcore abriebsfest sowie sehr unstressig in der Verarbeitung.


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Mai 2021)

Warum nimmst Du Öhrhaken? Da hast du doch auch Probleme beim Wurmaufziehen.
Wenn schon selbst binden, dann nehme ich immer Plättchenhaken


----------



## nostradamus (26. Mai 2021)

hi,
da habe ich auch was gelernt! 
Danke


----------



## DenizJP (26. Mai 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Funktioniert bis zu ner gewissen Hakenspitzen-Dicke ganz gut.



plane hier Gamakatsuhaken in 6-4 zu nehmen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Mai 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> plane hier Gamakatsuhaken in 6-4 zu nehmen.



Dafür gehen die Wurmnadeln.  
Diese Größen verwende ich auch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Mai 2021)

So sehen die aus:
https://www.amazon.de/Angel-Berger-Wurmnadel-Messing-K%C3%B6dernadel/dp/B002GTBD68

Kleiner Tipp.
Die sehr scharfe Spitze der Nadel immer etwas abrunden mit feinem Schleifpapier.
Dann sticht man beim Auffädeln nicht so leicht durch den Wurm nach außen und es geht leichter.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Mai 2021)

Ja, die normalen Gamas in 6 und 4 passen rein. Die sind nur spitz, aber nicht "breit".


----------



## Blueser (26. Mai 2021)

Eine dünne Kugelschreibermine oder dünne Rundstricknadel aus Alu ohne das Plastik sind meine Wurmnadeln. Natürlich nur für Tauwurm etc.


----------



## hanzz (26. Mai 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann sticht man beim Auffädeln nicht so leicht durch den


Finger


----------



## Skott (26. Mai 2021)

Hallo DenizJP ,

hier mal meine Wurmnadeln:





In der oberen steckt ein 6er Haken, in der darunter ein 12er Haken, das sind die beiden Wurmnadeln.

Darunter die mit dem Klappör nennt man auch Köderfischnadeln, man kann damit aber auch sehr gut weiche Boilis, Pellets, Kartoffeln, Käse, Tulip usw. auf das
Vorfach und dann an den Haken bringen.
Ganz wichtig ist bei den Wurmnadeln oben der Hinweis von Brillendorsch , keine Örhaken zu verwenden, denn die gehen nicht so gut durch den Wurm, wie ein Plättchenhaken.
Hoffe, dass es dir jetzt etwas klarer geworden ist.


----------



## DenizJP (26. Mai 2021)

Danke euch allen


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. Mai 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> plane hier Gamakatsuhaken in 6-4 zu nehmen.



Nach Möglichkeit vorher die Haken mal live betrachten. Gerade die Gamakatsu Wurm/Aal/Butthaken fallen eher klein aus.
Ich geh persönlich nie und nimmer unter nen 2er Gamakatsu-Wurmhaken, das ist die absolute Untergrenze. 
Frage mich schon immer wie man da an noch kleinere Greifer denken kann, auf nem 4er bekommste ja nichtmal mehr nen gescheiten Tauwurm drauf.
Nene, das spätere Rumoperieren schenke ich mir und nehme vernünftige Größen wo der Fisch auch fast immer vorne sitzt...von "Schluckhaken" halte ich nix.


----------



## DenizJP (26. Mai 2021)

Muss ich mal probieren.

Werd heute Abend ans Wasser gezielt auf Aal gehen. Mal schauen ob die Schlangen das Wetter gut überstanden haben und auch Laune haben..


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Mai 2021)

Denke auch, gerade am Main ( Deniz Hausstrecke ) mit seinen guten Aalen und Welsen würde ich auch auf keinen Fall kleiner als 2er Haken gehen.

Eher 1er für 2-3 Taui´s - den zieht sich ein 55-60er Aal ganz locker rein !

Ich verwende übrigens gar keine Nadel mehr - zu fummelig und zu langsam, wenn´s beißt - außerdem hab´ ich die Teile regelmäßig verkramt/verloren.

Einfach den Wurm über den Haken schieben und ggf. noch das Vorfach hoch !

Der weltmeisterliche Brandungsangler Horst Hennings köder so sogar seine Wattie´s an 

R.S.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. Mai 2021)

Mal ein Vergleichsbild des  Gamakatsu LS-3113R, mit Plättchen wäre es der LS-3120

Unten in Größe 2, oben Größe 4


----------



## DenizJP (26. Mai 2021)

Jo das ne Ansage.

sonst heißt es von diversen "Profis" ja immer 8-6er Aalhaken.... MK und so..

wobei ich nen 8er Haken für Grundeln nehmen kann...


----------



## Esox 1960 (26. Mai 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Jo das ne Ansage.
> 
> sonst heißt es von diversen "Profis" ja immer 8-6er Aalhaken.... MK und so..
> 
> wobei ich nen 8er Haken für Grundeln nehmen kann...



wobei ich nen 8er Haken für Grundeln nehmen kann.

Die bleiben aber auch ,an einem 2 er noch gut hängen,


----------



## kridkram (26. Mai 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Einfach den Wurm über den Haken schieben und ggf. noch das Vorfach hoch !
> 
> Der weltmeisterliche Brandungsangler Horst Hennings köder so sogar seine Wattie´s an


Ich nehme auch nur für Köfis eine Nadel. Würmer, auch Wattwürmer, schieb ich auch so auf den Haken. Nach paar mal geht das problemlos.


----------



## DenizJP (26. Mai 2021)

Seit halb neun am Ufer 

bisher Totengräberstimmung im Wasser…


----------



## DenizJP (27. Mai 2021)

ist auch bei der Totengräberstimmung geblieben...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Mai 2021)

Ich zieh morgen los, DEK oder Rhein dat weiß ich noch nicht!!!
Wollte schon diese Woche früher los, aber die Nachtsonne und Mistwetter sprachen dagegen...


----------



## kingandre88 (27. Mai 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich zieh morgen los, DEK oder Rhein dat weiß ich noch nicht!!!
> Wollte schon diese Woche früher los, aber die Nachtsonne und Mistwetter sprachen dagegen...


Die Nachtsonne hält mich dieses WE vom Angeln ab. Vllt Sonntag der erste Ansitz..Rhein ist für mich noch nix, Buhnen sind unter Wasser.


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. Mai 2021)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Die Nachtsonne hält mich dieses WE vom Angeln ab. Vllt Sonntag der erste Ansitz..Rhein ist für mich noch nix, Buhnen sind unter Wasser.


Davon lass Dich am DEK mal nicht abhalten. Im Zweifel ist es ne Ausrede, aber fangen kann man trotzdem.


----------



## kingandre88 (27. Mai 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Davon lass Dich am DEK mal nicht abhalten. Im Zweifel ist es ne Ausrede, aber fangen kann man trotzdem.


Ich werde es versuchen 
Bei unserem Kanal kann man das leider vergessen, inzwischen so klar wie die Lippe geworden(war zumindest Samstag so)
Vllt trifft man sich in nächster Zeit mal auf nen Ansitz, hab ne Woche Urlaub


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Mai 2021)

Der Mond geht in großen Schritten immer später auf... Heute um halb vor Mitternacht und morgen schon um halb eins und es dauert auch etwas bis in voller Pracht zu sehen ist...Gefangen habe ich auch bei Mondschein, allerdings war es öfters schlechter...
Will mich auch nicht beschweren, Stubenarrest ist aufgehoben also ab ans Wasser... Wetter wird auch besser...


----------



## kingandre88 (27. Mai 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Der Mond geht in großen Schritten immer später auf... Heute um halb vor Mitternacht und morgen schon um halb eins und es dauert auch etwas bis in voller Pracht zu sehen ist...Gefangen habe ich auch bei Mondschein, allerdings war es öfters schlechter...
> Will mich auch nicht beschweren, Stubenarrest ist aufgehoben also ab ans Wasser... Wetter wird auch besser...


Jap, allerdings sind meine Erfahrungen da meist sehr sehr schlecht gewesen bis auf eine einzige Ausnahme..Wird wohl am klaren Wasser hier liegen.Fahre Samstag auch mal zum D-E-K, muss nur gucken wo...Münster war letztes mal n reinfall gewesen für mich


----------



## vonda1909 (27. Mai 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> mal ne Frage technischer Natur zum Aalangeln ^^
> 
> aktuell nutze ich meist noch fertig gebunde Aalhaken. Meist VMC oder Owner. Owner hat gute Haken aber "relativ" dünnes Schnurmaterial.. VMC hat dicke Schnüre aber Riesenhaken...
> 
> ...


Schau doch das du Vorfachschnur bekommst das in der Tragkraft  gleich mit deiner 45 ist.Dann ist es beim binden leichter. Für Aal nehme  ich im welches 8bis9 kg.Und 2er Haken sind besser  .ich konnte feststellen  das 4er oft tief geschluckt worden.


----------



## vonda1909 (27. Mai 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Denke auch, gerade am Main ( Deniz Hausstrecke ) mit seinen guten Aalen und Welsen würde ich auch auf keinen Fall kleiner als 2er Haken gehen.
> 
> Eher 1er für 2-3 Taui´s - den zieht sich ein 55-60er Aal ganz locker rein !
> 
> ...


Über einen Kollegen hatten wir Nadel von35cm länge.Die konntest du besser wieder finden und gleich  2 Würmer aufziehen


----------



## DenizJP (27. Mai 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Schau doch das du Vorfachschnur bekommst das in der Tragkraft gleich mit deiner 45 ist.



jetzt muss ich doch nachfragen.

was ist denn der Unterschied zu Mono/FC in 0,45mm?

ist das nicht dasselbe?


----------



## vonda1909 (27. Mai 2021)

Ist nur fast das selbe Mono hat mehr Dehnung. Nur als Vorfach merkt du das eh nicht.


----------



## magi (27. Mai 2021)

Angeblich soll FC auch abriebsfester sein. Würde ich aus Erfahrungswerten nicht per se bestätigen. Vor allem ist gutes FC auch meist bedeutend teurer als Mono und gerade für Vorfächer zum Aalangeln stellt sich, aufgrund der mMn eher geringen Standzeit, die Frage, warum du dafür FC einsetzten willst? Und um ehrlich zu sein erst recht, warum es gleich die 0,45 mm sein muss?


----------



## DenizJP (27. Mai 2021)

An den Stellen wo ich angel ist das Vorfach schnell aufgeraut selbst ohne Fisch 

deshalb eigentlich


----------



## magi (27. Mai 2021)

Wenn das Vorfach so schnell aufgeraut ist, stellt sich die Frage, wie es dann auch deiner Hauptschnur (in Blei-Nähe) ergeht bzw. was du als Hauptschnur verwendest? Versuchen würde ich da an deiner Stelle mal die Stroft ABR und/oder Amnesia in 20 lbs. Beides deutlich günstiger und mMn auch besser als 0815 FC.


----------



## ExoriLukas (27. Mai 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Davon lass Dich am DEK mal nicht abhalten. Im Zweifel ist es ne Ausrede, aber fangen kann man trotzdem.


Genau so sehe ich das auch. Im letzten Jahr habe ich die beiden längsten und zugleich dicksten Aale in einer knallhellen Vollmondnacht gefangen. War eine geile Atmosphäre. Quasi taghell, mit dunklem Kontrast und eine der ersten warmen Frühlingsnächte,man sah seinen eigenen Schatten... Ich werds am Wochenende auch wieder probieren. Allen anderen ein dickes Petri Heil!


----------



## Snâsh (28. Mai 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> ist auch bei der Totengräberstimmung geblieben...


Ich befische die Strecke ja schon etwas länger und wir haben immer kleine Welshaken genommen, an 60er Fluo gebunden und 2x Tauwürmer drauf. Von Aal über Wels bis Karpfen hat schon alles gebissen.


----------



## DenizJP (28. Mai 2021)

Snâsh schrieb:


> 2x Tauwürmer drauf


aber normal aufgepickst oder? nicht aufgefädelt.


----------



## vonda1909 (28. Mai 2021)

Wie stark ist den deine Haubschnur.Und welch Tragkraft hat diese?


----------



## DenizJP (28. Mai 2021)

Hauptschnur ist einmal ne Climax Aal-Mono mit 0,30mm und 8kg sowie Stroft Mono in 0,35mm

ich korrigiere mich bzgl. vorherigen Aussagen ich seh grad die ABR ist ne braune Mono. Somit hab ich die net drauf.


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. Mai 2021)

Heute einen richtig schönen Abend am Kanal gehabt. Neben 13 Aalen gab es Rotaugen, Brassen, Barsch und Zander als Beifang. 7 passende Schlangen dürften mit nach Hause. War echt kurzweilig. Heute gingen die Aale sehr gut auf die Feederrute mit Madenkorb. Köder ebenfalls Maden.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Mai 2021)

Fettes Petri du Schlangengott ...
Morgen sind wegen dir die Madenkörbchen ausverkauft ...
Bei dir oder DEK ???


----------



## inextremo6 (29. Mai 2021)

Fettes Petri Aalzheimer!!!Endlich mal wieder, statt Hakengrössen  und Vorfachstärken, die ja mittlerweile das Hauptthema in Aale 2021 geworden sind, ein schoenes prallgefuelltes Eimerbild.So soll es sein!!!!


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. Mai 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Fettes Petri du Schlangengott ...
> Morgen sind wegen dir die Madenkörbchen ausverkauft ...
> Bei dir oder DEK ???


Danke Euch. Ich war quasi vor der Haustür am MLK


----------



## kingandre88 (29. Mai 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Heute einen richtig schönen Abend am Kanal gehabt. Neben 13 Aalen gab es Rotaugen, Brassen, Barsch und Zander als Beifang. 7 passende Schlangen dürften mit nach Hause. War echt kurzweilig. Heute gingen die Aale sehr gut auf die Feederrute mit Madenkorb. Köder ebenfalls Maden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, Petri....Ich werde es heute Abend mal versuchen


----------



## kingandre88 (29. Mai 2021)

So der erste Breitkopf knapp 50 hat gebissen auf Tauwurm...Leider ist das Bild schlecht.


----------



## Gerd II (30. Mai 2021)

Eeeeeennnndlich, beim vierten Ansitz an der Ucker der erste Aal. Und garnicht mal so ein schlechter 72cm / 660g.


----------



## kingandre88 (30. Mai 2021)

Petri Gerd  2 kleinere sind es bei mir noch geworden....


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. Mai 2021)

Schön Gerd. Das freut sich der Ofen


----------



## Gerd II (31. Mai 2021)

Ja Torsten, aber mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen. Einen Ofen werd ich wohl nicht voll bekommen. 
Der muss warten bis ich aus Norwegen zurück bin.


----------



## rolfmoeller (31. Mai 2021)

Allen Schlangenfängern ein fettes Petri.
Mal sehen wann die Elbe bei Hamburg auf Temperatur kommt.
Es kribbelt schon mächtig.


----------



## DenizJP (31. Mai 2021)

heute Abend mal ans Vereinsgewässer - dort schwimmen auch noch paar Aale rum die sich aus Langeweile rund fressen.


Kollege hatte letztens einen.


----------



## DenizJP (31. Mai 2021)

Schnürsenkel olé olé....


----------



## Slick (1. Juni 2021)

Petri zum Aal.

Dieses Jahr ist der Aal am Main echt schwierig.


----------



## DenizJP (1. Juni 2021)

Petri dank

vor allem nachdem ich letztes Jahr so einen verwöhnten Einstieg hatte xD


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. Juni 2021)

Abwarten , die Natur ist gefühlt etwa 2 Wochen zurück, es war lange sehr kalt im Vergleich.

1,2 Wochen 25Grad++ und es geht ab - zumindest an "meinen Baggerseen" und erstrecht an den Flüssen.

R.S.


----------



## vonda1909 (2. Juni 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Schnürsenkel olé olé....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 375743


Ist ein Geister Aal


----------



## Mooskugel (2. Juni 2021)

Habe heute im Vereinsgewässer für Aal Nachschub gesorgt.


----------



## DenizJP (2. Juni 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Abwarten , die Natur ist gefühlt etwa 2 Wochen zurück, es war lange sehr kalt im Vergleich.
> 
> 1,2 Wochen 25Grad++ und es geht ab - zumindest an "meinen Baggerseen" und erstrecht an den Flüssen.
> 
> R.S.



jo..

wenn mein Körper es erlaubt werde ich heute Abend ebenfalls Nachts raus ans Wasser gehen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Juni 2021)

Gerd II schrieb:


> Ja Torsten, aber mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen. Einen Ofen werd ich wohl nicht voll bekommen.
> Der muss warten bis ich aus Norwegen zurück bin.



Das wird schon noch Gerd. ansonsten weißt Du ja genug andere leckere Sachen zuzubereiten in Deinem Sportgerät.
Würde Dir ja ein paar mit der Post schicken, aber das ist bei dem Wetter keine so gute Idee


----------



## Gerd II (2. Juni 2021)

--------Würde Dir ja ein paar mit der Post schicken, aber das ist bei dem Wetter keine so gute Idee--------
Na da haste aber ne gute Ausrede.
War gestern noch mal los, aber außer ein paar Plötzen nichts. Nach 23.oo Uhr 
haben die Flußkrebse alles abgefressen. 
Auf Fisch auch nix. 
Seit 2/3 Jahren sind die Aale immer mit Kleinkrebsen vollgefressen. 
Vielleicht hat das auch Auswirkungen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Juni 2021)

Gerd II schrieb:


> --------Würde Dir ja ein paar mit der Post schicken, aber das ist bei dem Wetter keine so gute Idee--------
> Na da haste aber ne gute Ausrede.
> War gestern noch mal los, aber außer ein paar Plötzen nichts. Nach 23.oo Uhr
> haben die Flußkrebse alles abgefressen.
> ...


Hast du es denn schon Mal mit den Krebsen/Krabben probiert?


----------



## Gerd II (3. Juni 2021)

Krabben haben wir ja hier nicht. 
Vor zwei Jahren hatte ich mal einen zerlegt, aber nichts. 
Die haben auch nur ganz kleine , kaum zu erkennen, im Magen.


----------



## KadeTTHH (3. Juni 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Hallo Deniz,
> 
> es gibt auch Ködernadeln, die man auf die Hakenspitze setzt, dann hast du mit der Schlaufe nichts am Hut...
> Du meinst bestimmt diese Ködernadeln mit dem Klappör am Ende, oder?


Die sind eigentlich auch eher was für Köderfische oder Fetzenköder, etc...
Der Wurm wird innerlich ja fast gequirlt, mach das mal mit nem Wattwurm.  
Die sind ja Ruck-Zuck schlaff am Haken und ausgelutscht. 
Benutze auch immer die für die Hakenspitze, es gibt da so hohle Edelstahlnadeln, oder recht dünne, spitze Messingnadeln.
Finde die aus Messing nicht so gut, da man die Spitze nur ansetzen kann, mir rutscht die oft ab beim einfädeln, dass haste bei der Hohlnadel nicht.


----------



## KadeTTHH (3. Juni 2021)

> Über einen Kollegen hatten wir Nadel von35cm länge.Die konntest du besser wieder finden und gleich  2 Würmer aufziehen


Hab für's Brandeln eine von 45cm.^^
Da bekommst du locker 4 Watti's drauf.


----------



## kridkram (3. Juni 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Hab für's Brandeln eine von 45cm.^^
> Da bekommst du locker 4 Watti's drauf.


Mal ganz ehrlich, zum Wattwürmer aufziehen braucht man doch keine Nadel! Ich mache das schon ewig ohne, übrigens auch Tauwürmer auf Wurmhaken mit Plättchen.


----------



## KadeTTHH (3. Juni 2021)

kridkram schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich, zum Wattwürmer aufziehen braucht man doch keine Nadel! Ich mache das schon ewig ohne, übrigens auch Tauwürmer auf Wurmhaken mit Plättchen.


Wenn man es denn kann, mit meinen Wurstfingern und Abneigung gegen Wurmmatsch ist so eine Nadel echt super. 
Etwas figelinsch das Poloch vom Wurm genau zu treffen, aber dann... mit warmen Fingern und etwas Spucke, mit viel Gefühl einführen,... du merkst dann auch wie der Wurm sich entspannt,... dann immer tiefer stoßen, bis...  ... der Wurm aufgefädelt ist.
Jedesmal ein Höhepunkt... beim Angeln.


----------



## phirania (3. Juni 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> mit warmen Fingern und etwas Spucke, mit viel Gefühl einführen,... du merkst dann auch wie der Wurm sich entspannt,... dann immer tiefer stoßen, bis...  ... der Wurm aufgefädelt ist.
> Jedesmal ein Höhepunkt... beim Angeln.


Und danach sitzt er dann TIEFENENTSPANNT am Wasser.
Und bekommt das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht


----------



## necropolis (4. Juni 2021)

Viel Pech und Pannen am Rhein vom Mittwoch auf Donnerstag und eine Geschichte die mir so in der Form eigentlich noch nie passierte, obwohl ich seit über 40 Jahren Angler bin..
Zielfisch waren Zander und hautpsächlich Aal(Grundangelei)

Es ging schon bei der Anreise los:
Vor Ort(Anreise 1:30 Stunden) angekommen stellten wir fest, daß ein Rucksack fehlt.
Dadrin Anziehklamotten für meinen Sohn für die Nacht, Gasflasche für den Kocher  und das komplette Essen.
Meine Frau am Telefon: habt Ihr vor der Eingangstür des Hauses vergessen..
Toll, was machen?
Rückfahrt oder improvisieren?
Die Entscheidung ist schnell gefallen: Plan B muss her.
Mein Angelbuddy hatte zum Glück Wechselklamotten dabei, erstes Problem gelöst.
Das Essen, oder besser gesagt Essenersatz holten wir an einer nahliegenden Tankstelle:Chips,Chips, Chips, und Salzstangen..
Zurück zu der Angelstelle:
Beim Zurücksetzen des Autos hatte mein Kollege die Abstandssensoren akustik getreu wahrgenommen und einen Metal Pfosten leicht "geschubst".
Schaden, schätzungsweise 500 €
Egal: ab zu der Angelstelle über Kuhwiesen und Stacheldrahtzäune waren wir in ca 20 Minuten da.
"Unsere" Buhne war leider besetzt, deshalb mussten wir auf eine Buhne davor ausweiche(die auch gut ist).
Ruten aufgebaut und erstmal auf Grundel gestippt.
Das klappte auch diesmal nur mittelmäßig, dennoch konnten wir einige gute Köderfische überlisten.

Der Plan war, bis 23:00 Uhr ausschliesslich mit Köfis zu angeln, erst dann auf Aal versuchen.
So gegen 22:30 kamen dann auch zwei Zander - fast gleichzeitig raus( einer Ü 50 und einer U50).
Aber - Hänger, Hänger und noch viel mehr Hänger waren der stetige Begleiter dieser kuriosen Tour...
Dabei ging auch eine Spitze der Aernos zu Bruch.
Im Anschluss wurden die Ruten mit selbstgesammelten Tauis bestückt.
Es ging um ca. 01:00 Uhr gut los.
Einen knapp 60'er hatte mein Kumpel rausgeholt, zwei Bisse danach verfehlt.
Der nächste recht brutale Biss kam kurze Zeit später.
Nach einem kurzen aber spektakulären Drill, war der Aal - den ich auf Ü 80 schätze nah an die Steinpackung und schlitzte direkt vor dem Kescher(den wir viel zu spät geholt haben!) aus.
Nächstes Unglück war nicht weit entfernt...
Ca. 10 Minuten später der nächste Aal( ca. 60), der diesmal IM Kescher landete.
Diesmal war ich zu doof und hatte den -  nach dem er sich vom Haken im Kescher befreite - falsch angepackt und er ist aus dem Kescher direkt in die Steinpackung der Buhne abgehauen!
Das war irgendwie traumatisch neu und passierte mir zum ersten Mal.

Danach war beisstechnisch Ruhe und so richtig Bock hatten wir auch nicht mehr.

Ein lehrreiches Abenteuer wars allemal und um eine Erfahrung reicher bin ich jetzt auch.

Nächster Versuch folgt zum Monatsende, und falls es Jemanden interessiert berichte ich mal wieder.
Vielleicht haben wir dann mehr Glück.
Euch allen viel(mehr) Glück und gute Fänge. 
Thomas


----------



## Jason (4. Juni 2021)

necropolis schrieb:


> Viel Pech und Pannen am Rhein vom Mittwoch auf Donnerstag und eine Geschichte die mir so in der Form eigentlich noch nie passierte, obwohl ich seit über 40 Jahren Angler bin..
> Zielfisch waren Zander und hautpsächlich Aal(Grundangelei)
> 
> Es ging schon bei der Anreise los:
> ...


Spannender Bericht mit reichlich Pleiten, Pech und Pannen. Dennoch Petri Heil. Und selbstverständlich berichtest du das nächste mal von euren Abenteuern. So was hält das AB doch hoch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## necropolis (4. Juni 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Spannender Bericht mit reichlich Pleiten, Pech und Pannen. Dennoch Petri Heil. Und selbstverständlich berichtest du das nächste mal von euren Abenteuern. So was hält das AB doch hoch.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Danke Jason, sehr freundlich von Dir 
Ich hatte echt Bedürfnis darüber zu schreiben.


----------



## Jason (4. Juni 2021)

necropolis schrieb:


> Danke Jason, sehr freundlich von Dir
> Ich hatte echt Bedürfnis darüber zu schreiben.


Diese Bedürfnisse kenne ich. Ich berichte hier über über jeden Angelausflug, auch wenn ich geschneidert habe. Von so was lebt unter anderem ein Forum. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Juni 2021)

necropolis schrieb:


> Viel Pech und Pannen am Rhein vom Mittwoch auf Donnerstag und eine Geschichte die mir so in der Form eigentlich noch nie passierte, obwohl ich seit über 40 Jahren Angler bin..
> Zielfisch waren Zander und hautpsächlich Aal(Grundangelei)
> 
> Es ging schon bei der Anreise los:
> ...


mal verliert man, mal gewinnen die Anderen.
Dennoch ein schöner Bericht.
Danke


----------



## vonda1909 (5. Juni 2021)

Gut zu wissen das  es mir nicht  allein so ergeht
Wenn es schief läuft dann aber  richtig


----------



## Snâsh (10. Juni 2021)

Ich will mich dann auch mal einreihen. Ich will keine Aale fangen, aber er war schneller...


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Juni 2021)

Snâsh 
Da kannste nix machen, Grundeln lieben die einfach


----------



## Snâsh (11. Juni 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Snâsh
> Da kannste nix machen, Grundeln lieben die einfach


Definitiv. Derzeit aber nur die kleinen Grundeln. Hatten noch eine und einen wunderschönen Zanderbiss


----------



## DenizJP (14. Juni 2021)

Ich werd wenn es zeitlich hinhaut heute Abend mal erneut auf Aal gehen.

Diesmal eine Ruhe so ca 3-4m vom Ufer platziert die andere etwas weiter raus. Keine Gewaltwürfe..

vielleicht klappt es dann ^^


----------



## DenizJP (15. Juni 2021)

Einen Aal im Drill verloren und ein Schnürsenkel 

ich hoffe da geht mehr


----------



## DenizJP (16. Juni 2021)

Kollege aus Japan ist ebenfalls Aal-Angler.


weiß einer was es mit dem blauen Aal auf sich hat? Oder ist das nur ne Variation des asiatischen Aals?


----------



## Blueser (16. Juni 2021)

Der ist bestimmt schonmal aus dem Kochtopf entwischt (Aal blau)


----------



## tomxxxtom (16. Juni 2021)

es ist ein Russische Aal, ständig Blau.


----------



## hanzz (16. Juni 2021)

Blau(w)Aal


----------



## necropolis (16. Juni 2021)

Wir waren gestern erneut am Rhein und es lief besser als letztes mal.
4 Aale sind es geworden, davon zwei Schnürsenkel die wieder schwimmen durften.
Ärgerlich: Extrem viele Bisse, die Ausbeute eher mau.
Wir angelten ausschl.  Heavy Feeder Ruten je 3,60 mit Tangle Boom und 80'er Blei auf Grund.
Kurios: zum Teil heftige ein, zwei Einschläge in die Rutenspitze und dann nix mehr.
Noch kurioser: so richtig los ging es kurz vor halb drei bis halb VIER!
Am Kanal ist meistens ab 02:00 Uhr nachts Ruhe.


----------



## DenizJP (16. Juni 2021)

necropolis schrieb:


> Kurios: zum Teil heftige ein, zwei Einschläge in die Rutenspitze und dann nix mehr.


das hatte ich vorgestern auch genau so...


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Juni 2021)

Deniz, kam der blaue Aal aus Japan oder von hier ( Main ? )

R.s.


----------



## DenizJP (16. Juni 2021)

ne ist ein Foto von nem Bekannten  aus Japan  also ein japanischer Aal

war vielleicht eingangs etwas unklar.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Juni 2021)

necropolis schrieb:


> Kurios: zum Teil heftige ein, zwei Einschläge in die Rutenspitze und dann nix mehr.


Das könnten Zandermänchen sein, die ihr Nest bewachen.
Das hatte ich auch mal so erlebt und als es hell wurde, konnte ich es sogar sehen.
Die Einschläge waren echt heftig, hängen blieb aber keiner.


----------



## kingandre88 (18. Juni 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Das könnten Zandermänchen sein, die ihr Nest bewachen.
> Das hatte ich auch mal so erlebt und als es hell wurde, konnte ich es sogar sehen.
> Die Einschläge waren echt heftig, hängen blieb aber keiner.


Oder kleine Welse...Die beißen auch so


----------



## DenizJP (18. Juni 2021)

Oder aber kleine Aale 

hatte das heute Nacht mehrmals 
Kurze harte Einschläge und fertig 

hab dann mehrmals beobachtet wie die Rute nachzubbelt… also Anhieb 

beide Male waren es Schnürsenkel


----------



## vonda1909 (18. Juni 2021)

Am Rhein können es auch Krabben sein.


----------



## necropolis (18. Juni 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Am Rhein können es auch Krabben sein.


Ist die Krabbenaktivität nachts so stark?
Das könnte sogar passen, denn die Würmer waren binnen 10 Minuten komplett weg.
Allerdings mit solcher Präzision, daß die Schnur nebst Haken komplett verschont blieben.
Ideen??


----------



## Esox 1960 (18. Juni 2021)

necropolis schrieb:


> Ist die Krabbenaktivität nachts so stark?
> Das könnte sogar passen, denn die Würmer waren binnen 10 Minuten komplett weg.
> Allerdings mit solcher Präzision, daß die Schnur nebst Haken komplett verschont blieben.
> Ideen??


Da hast du noch Glück gehabt,das die Krabben gute Laune hatten.
Gerne kneifen die Burschen einem, auch das komplette Vorfach samt
Haken ab .Ja Krabben sind Tag und Nacht sehr aktiv und stürzen sich
auf alles, was fressbar ist.


----------



## vonda1909 (18. Juni 2021)

Wenn da welche von Handflächen größe zupacken geht die Spitze schon einmal gut runter und danach ist ruhe beim fressen. Den Wurm mit der Nadel weit auf die Schnur gezogen. Wenn dann alles wechselt ist sind es definitiv Krabben. Besser danach die Stelle wechseln.


----------



## KadeTTHH (18. Juni 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Da hast du noch Glück gehabt,das die Krabben gute Laune hatten.
> Gerne kneifen die Burschen einem, auch das komplette Vorfach samt
> Haken ab .Ja Krabben sind Tag und Nacht sehr aktiv und stürzen sich
> auf alles, was fressbar ist.


Geht mir an Elbe und Bille nur so, wenn Krabben da sind, ist jeder 2. Haken ab.


----------



## Esox 1960 (18. Juni 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Geht mir an Elbe und Bille nur so, wenn Krabben da sind, ist jeder 2. Haken ab.


Ich habe mal gehört,wenn man mit weichen Wollhandkrabben angelt,hätte man keine Probleme.
Sich gegenseitig fressen die sich wohl nicht auf.Aber weiche Krabben zu finden, ist sehr schwierig.
Ich bin mal in Stove,bei übe 30 Grad in den Buhnen Steinen rum gestolpert und habe dort einen Stein
nach dem anderen,bei der Krabben Suche umgedreht.Die zahlreichen Touristen,die da an dem Samstag
unterwegs waren,haben bestimmt gedacht,was ist denn mit dem los,hat der einen am Helm,oder was ?


----------



## kingandre88 (18. Juni 2021)

Der erste Aal ist gelandet...58 cm


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. Juni 2021)

Petri André…
Ist immer schön wenn vor Mitternacht was geht…Zieh noch welche…


----------



## kingandre88 (19. Juni 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Petri André…
> Ist immer schön wenn vor Mitternacht was geht…Zieh noch welche…


Petri Dank 
Gib mir Mühe...noch 2 weitere Bisse gehabt, aber leider losgelassen....Bisse kommen immer auf der gleichen Stellfischrute, die anderen beiden wie tot.


----------



## vonda1909 (19. Juni 2021)

Sind das auch Stellfischriten?


----------



## KadeTTHH (19. Juni 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal gehört,wenn man mit weichen Wollhandkrabben angelt,hätte man keine Probleme.
> Sich gegenseitig fressen die sich wohl nicht auf.Aber weiche Krabben zu finden, ist sehr schwierig.
> Ich bin mal in Stove,bei übe 30 Grad in den Buhnen Steinen rum gestolpert und habe dort einen Stein
> nach dem anderen,bei der Krabben Suche umgedreht.Die zahlreichen Touristen,die da an dem Samstag
> unterwegs waren,haben bestimmt gedacht,was ist denn mit dem los,hat der einen am Helm,oder was ?



Das stimmt, die Krabbenangler finden immer viele unter den Steinen, hab selbst auch noch nie eine gefunden.  
Ein Vereinskollege hältert die in einem alten Aquarium im Keller und eine Nacht bevor er los will kippt er den Inhalt einer Dose Sauerkraut ins Becken.
Er sagt das dann nach einem Tag alle Krabben gehäutet sind und er sie als Köder nimmt.
Siehe auch:


----------



## kingandre88 (19. Juni 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Sind das auch Stellfischriten?


Ja 8m, 7,5m und 6m ..Am Ende hatte ich auf jeder Rute n Biss...Schade das der um 3.05 nicht hing, das sah nach nem größeren aus


----------



## kridkram (19. Juni 2021)

Kann man die Krabben nicht knacken und nur das Fleisch ran hängen?


----------



## Esox 1960 (19. Juni 2021)

kridkram schrieb:


> Kann man die Krabben nicht knacken und nur das Fleisch ran hängen?


Nein,das geht leider nicht,die haben kein richtiges Fleisch eher,
so eine instabile dünn- flüssige Masse.Das hält überhaupt nicht
am Haken.


----------



## vonda1909 (19. Juni 2021)

Schau dir das Video an da zeigt er wie es mit den Kranben geht.


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Juni 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Nein,das geht leider nicht,die haben kein richtiges Fleisch eher,
> so eine instabile dünn- flüssige Masse.Das hält überhaupt nicht
> am Haken.


Ja,

hatte mal eine Aktion an einem kleineren Tidefluss , habe da die Steine rumgedreht und viele kleine, sehr flinke Krabben gesammelt.

Die waren so von 20-50Centstück Größe.

Panzer war hart ...  ich sah mich schon als Aal-König. Tiere in den Froster gelegt und sie so ruhiggestellt.

Anködern dann fast unmöglich und das Weiche Innere war auch nach Zerschneiden der Panzer in der Strömung sofort ausgewaschen:

NULL Bisse auf harte Krabben ! auch kleine Krabben ganz am Haken brachten keinen Zupfer.

Für mich ein komplizierter Köder .

R.S.


----------



## vonda1909 (20. Juni 2021)

Dann ist das angeln auf Krabbe wohl ein  Mythos wie  Nessi dann bin ich ja beruhigt.


----------



## phirania (20. Juni 2021)

Krabben und Krebse taugen nur als Köder,wenn die sich frisch Häuten.


----------



## kridkram (20. Juni 2021)

phirania schrieb:


> Krabben und Krebse taugen nur als Köder,wenn die sich frisch Häuten.


Zumindest bei Krebsen stimmt das nicht. Es gab bei uns ein kleines Staugewässer wo viele Krebse drinn waren. Ich hab auf einer Senke paar Fischstücke angebunden und so Krebse gefangen. Mit den Schwänzen hab ich geangelt und Aale sowie ab und zu Zander gefangen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. Juni 2021)

Moin zusammen,

ich war das Wochenende mal im schönen Norden an der Weser, mein jährliches "Brat-Aal-Wochenende" stand an.

Wollte mir den ein oder anderen Weseraal fangen zum Räuchern und wie gesagt braten...es gibt dort noch einen  guten Bestand an Aal, aber aufgrund der

Küstennähe eben auch viele Kleine zwischen 30 und 40cm.

Hatte mich an 2 Nächten hingesetzt mit schweren Karpfenruten und je nach Tide Bleien zwischen 80 und 180g.

Komplettiert wurde das Gerät von 2 großen Rollen der 5000er Größe und dünnen geflochtenen Schnüren , als Vorfach kam 0,35er zum Einsatz und 2er Aalhaken.

Beim Köder hatte mich boardie Aalzheimer ja super beraten... also ging es voller Vorfreude um 22:30 an meinen Stammplatz an der Weser.

Was ich da in den 2 Nächten erleben durfte, war einfach zu beschreiben : *Action pur und Aal satt....*

Habe sie nicht genau gezählt , es waren auch viele Fische dabei, die wieder rein kamen ( untermaßig ) , aber 25 Aale sind es ganz locker geworden !

8 Stück habe ich mitgenommen , davon 5 zum Räuchern.

Die Aale da sind zwar kurz aber unheimlich *dick , *werde mal auch die 45cm Fische räuchern lassen, müsste eigentlich gehen !

In der letzten Nacht um kurz nach 4 uhr morgens erlebte ich ein Highlight : Rutenspitze wurde mehrfach nach unten gezogen , sehr harter Biss und der Fisch hatte sich direkt selbst gehakt...nach dem Anziehen war die Rute direkt krumm und das Tauziehen begann, hatte um die 60m. Schnur draussen...

Widerstand deutlich heftiger, als von einem "maßigen" , der Fisch kämpfte wirklich hart und zwischendurch dachte ich noch - wird wohl keine Brasse von 5 Pfund sein ?

Als ich nach einigen Minuten den länglich-silbernen Körper an der Oberfläche sah, konnte ich den Zielfisch sehen - ein feister , dicker Aal wand sich an der Oberfläche.
Aus Bequemlichkeit hatte ich das Vorfach nicht gewechselt, obwohl ein Knoten drin war - Anfängerfehler - egal, der Fisch musste raus, hing nur ganz vorne an der Unterlippe...

Mit einem beherzten Schwung landete der Aal dann genau vor mir und war in sicherheit - der Knoten hatte gehalten ! 

Wie geil, mein dickster Weseraal war im Sack und die erfolgreiche Nacht hatte ihren krönenden Abschluss... War ein tolles Wochenende mit viel Fisch und schönen Erlebnissen ...

Petri,

R.S.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Juni 2021)

Du weißt doch hoffentlich als Angler, dass die Aale durch verschiedene Gewässer und Nebengewässer ziehen bevor die am Haken landen… 
Es könnten auch stark belastende Aufenthaltsorte dabei gewesen sein und somit der eine oder andere stark belastet… Gerade bei den kurzen und dicken Aalen ist der Fettanteil hoch wo sich die Schadstoffe ablagern !!!
Also nicht alle auf einmal essen, und bei den Dicken solltest du dir Gedanken machen, da ist das Risiko höher…. 
Hoffe für dich, dass die nur durch Schadstoffarme Zonen gezogen sind, ansonsten guten Appetit …


----------



## kingandre88 (29. Juni 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich war das Wochenende mal im schönen Norden an der Weser, mein jährliches "Brat-Aal-Wochenende" stand an.
> 
> ...


Wow Dickes Petri... Ich habe in 2 Wochen Urlaub und will dann auch mal zur Weser, nur muss ich dann mal gucken wo, habe da keine Kenntnis und Erfahrungen z,B. Köder, da ich noch nie an einem Tidengewässer angeln war..Aber 180 Gramm Blei vertragen meine Feederruten noch


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. Juni 2021)

@ Drillsucht as entsprechende Ministerium hat mir die Verzehrsfähigkeit der Aale schriftlich mitgeteilt ( kein Witz ) 

Die werden schön verteilt - an die bucklige Verwandschaft ... also MIR kann nix passieren 

R.S.

kingandre88 bei konkreten Fragen gerne pm ...


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (30. Juni 2021)

Kurz und Dick........     Glück  
Lang und schmal.....   Qual


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. Juni 2021)

Rheinspezie
erstmal ein dickes Petri das Du ebenfalls so erfolgreich warst an dem Wochenende 
Da hätten wir uns ja quasi über den Weg laufen können. Ich war ja auch von Freitagmorgen bis Sonntagmorgen da am Start. Wo genau warst Du?

Auch bei uns gab es reichlich Aal, auch wenn wirklich viel Kinderstube dabei war. Insgesamt hatte ich irgendwo zwischen 35-40 Aale.
Aber die meisten fielen durch das Sieb. Ich habe das Wochenende auch keine auffällig große Schlange fangen können. Die besten waren so um die 60.
Aber wie Du auch schreibst, und ich auch vorher berichtet habe, die sind dort meistens so dick, dass man auch 45er Aale getrost räuchern kann.
Ich vergleiche Sie gerne mit Mettwürsten. Einen kleinen Bericht und ein paar Bilder habe ich ja unter "Live am Wasser" da gelassen.

Ein wenig schmunzeln musste ich gerade doch. Der Kommentar von Thomas ( Drillsucht69 ) war echt witzig. Deine Antwort allerdings auch
Das soll es zu diesem Thema dann aber auch schon sein.

kingandre88
Für Dich noch ein paar wichtige Tipps, wenn Du es auch an der Gezeitenweser versuchen möchtest:

1. Feederruten sind keine gute Wahl, schon mal gar nicht in Verbindung mit geflochtener Schnur.
Wenn das Wasser kippt, hast Du in den ersten 1-2 Stunden sehr viel Grünalgen und sonstiges Fadenzeug auf dem Wasser.
Das hört dann zwar auf, aber in den 1-2 Stunden hast Du viel "Scheixxe" in der Schnur. Die kleinen Spitzenringe der Feederrute setzen sich schnell zu.
Das führt dann dazu, dass Du nicht mehr weiter einkurbeln kannst, und das Bleib in der langen Steinpackung (Tidenhub über 9m!!) hängen bleiben wird.
Du kannst es Dir dann zwar mit etwas Glück bei Ebbe wieder aus den Steinen suchen, Spaß machen wird das aber nicht!!
2. Dieses Grünzeug wird sich an der wahrscheinlich verwendeten geflochtenen Schnur so festsetzen, dass das abzupfen etwas für Leute ist, die Ihre Eltern
erschlagen haben. Da kannste besser abschneiden, runter ziehen und neu montieren. Nehme eine monofile Schnur 0,33-0,35, die, und das ist ganz wichtig,
auch den kalten Schlag des Werfens verträgt. Besonders gute Erfahrung haben wir hier mit der Shimano Technium gemacht.
3. Verwende große Rollen, ab 6000 aufwärts. Du brachst Hub. Nach dem Biss oder auch bei der einfachen Kontrolle muss Du zügig einholen. Dabei helfen diese Rollen entsprechend. Und wenn Du einen Fisch im Drill hast, höre niemals auf zu kurbeln, wenns zu schwer wird dann Pumpe!
4. Rutenlänge mindesten 3,60, besser noch 3,90 oder 4,20. Die Länge hilft ebenfalls dabei die Steinpackung besser zu bewältigen.
5. Würmerkontrolle nach spätestens 15-20 Minuten ohne Biss. Wenn die Fische aktiv sind, und es sind ja nicht nur Aale da, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Dein Haken  auch nach 10 Minuten schon wieder Originalzustand hat bei nahezu 100%. Aus diesem Grund nehme reichlich Würmer mit. Härtere Würme sind hier von Vorteil. Weiche Regenwürmer oder Kompostwürmer werden noch schneller abgezuppelt, oder verabschieden sich schon beim Aufschlag auf das Wasser. Du brauchst eigentlich nichts anderes als DB (Dendrobena) Würmer. Wenn du aktiv angelst rechne mit ca. 150-200 DB Würmern pro Angeltag.
6. Hakengröße. Zu Groß gibt es fast nicht. Aber zu Klein. Die Aale dort haken sich fast immer sauber in der Unterlippe. Mit etwas Glück brauchst Du also nicht viele   Haken. Ich setze mittlerweile fast nur noch 1er Aalhaken ein. Selbst ein 10-15cm Aal hakt sich damit sauber. Wie auch immer die das anstellen. Minimum sollten es aber 2er sein.
7. Setze auf Flügelblei. Gewicht 170 Gramm ist ideal. Die Bleie kommen nach dem Anhieb bzw. Hochkurbeln schnell an die Oberfläche und unterstützen dadurch wunderbar die Landung der Aale.
8. Achtung vor der Steinpackung. Du hast dort in den meisten Bereichen lose geschüttete Steine. Diese weisen 3 Färbungen auf. Die oberen Steine sind grau und lassen sich trocken gut begehen. Dann kommen die grünen, die bei einsetzender Ebbe etwas länger frei liegen. Hier wird es schon rutschig. Am Tag mit Sonne und Wind trocknen die gut ab, und lassen sich dann auch begehen. Nachts behalten die allerdings auch Arschlochcharakter. Ganz unten kommen dann die Braunen (keine politische Einstellung). Die liegen nur kurz zwischen Ebbe und Auflaufend frei. Laufen auf Schmierseife ist hier die richtige Beschreibung. Gehe langsam und Seitwärts runter. Schaue das Dein Fuß immer gegen einen Stein tritt. Ich sage Dir das, weil viele die versuchen, Ihre Aale von ober einfach hochzuziehen, dies mit dem Verlust des Materials und noch schlimmer mit dem gehakten Fisch riskieren, Meine Rutenständer wandern immer mit dem Wasser mit. Wenn das Wasser ganz unten ist (meine Lieblingszeit), und eine gute Bissfrequenz da ist, bin ich teilweise komplett unten. Bewaffnet mit Würmern und Lappen. Einen guten Aal kann man dann mal nach oben bringen. Beisst es nicht so gut oder die Steine sind am Tag gut abgetrocknet, mach ich mich zur Bergziege und kletter jedes mal. Mittlerweile habe ich mich da dran schon gewöhnt.  (Die Steinfärbung kannst du auf dem Bild bei Niedrigwasser (noch keine Ebbe) ganz gut erkennen)

Habe auch mal versucht, einen Biss eines (nicht schlechten) Aales zu filmen. Stelle da mal einen Link rein. Keine Ahnung ob das sonst irgendwie funktioniert. (dauert 16 Sekunden, ist glaube ich ne Endlosschleife, also nicht auf was Bahnbrechendes warten)

Das ist manchmal wirklich nur ein zuppeln. Richtig rummsen tut es selten. mein Kumpel hatte einen 90er Aal. Der hebt die Rute beim Bis dann hinten auch schon mal an.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/u8WB5SEpZtsh2y5w9

Wenn du noch fragen hast, kannste Dich aber auch melden.


----------



## kingandre88 (30. Juni 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Rheinspezie
> erstmal ein dickes Petri das Du ebenfalls so erfolgreich warst an dem Wochenende
> Da hätten wir uns ja quasi über den Weg laufen können. Ich war ja auch von Freitagmorgen bis Sonntagmorgen da am Start. Wo genau warst Du?
> 
> ...


Rheinspezie:
Ich glaube das ist nun nicht mehr nötig nach der ausgiebigen Erklärung.

Aalzheimer:
Vielen Dank 

Am Wurfgewicht, der Rutenlänge sowie der Rollengröße würde das bei mir nicht scheitern, da ich ja nur Feederruten mit einem WG über 200 Gramm fische mit mindestens 3,90m Länge, Rollen ab 6000er mit 30er Mono...Werde mir dann doch lieber noch ne Brandungsrute oder so wegen den großen Ringen besorgen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Juni 2021)

Super beschrieben , aalzheimer ,  Danke dafür !

auch wenn ich etwas anders angel, als Du - aber dem Wesermeister würde ich nieniemals widersprechen 

eine konkrete Frage habe ich aber noch - und zwar hattest Du ja das Kurz-video vom Aalbiss gezeigt - die Zupfen ja echt nur ein bischen rum.

Weil ich doch reichlich Fehlbisse ( Fehlanhiebe ) hatte - wann haust du denn normalerweise an?

Wenn es stetig zieht , so paar Sekunden gezupfe?  Gibt es einen gut erkennbaren Zeitpunkt für den Anhieb?

Kann übrigens bestätigen, dass die ganz große Menge leider Untermaßige waren , aber ein paar Brauchbare sind oft dabei...war übrigens mal bequem im weiteren Stadtgebiet unterwegs, die Packung wäre derzeit Nichts für mich ( Knorpelschaden im Knie )...auch wenn man an den bequemen ( Anleger ) Plätzen weniger fängt, für den Eigenbedarf reicht es mir allemal !

Es ist nicht unbedingt die Größe der zu erwartenden Fänge , aber es ist halt ständig "Äktschn" angesagt und die Aale dort sind ganz hübsch gefärbt ( silber/grün/leicht gelb ) ... schöne Tiere und schmecken ausgezeichnet , da hoher Fettanteil.

Für mich eines der besten Aalreviere überhaupt...

R.S.


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. Juni 2021)

Da hast Du recht, ein super Aal Revier. Dann waren wir ja doch ein paar Kilometer auseinander. Wir hatten das Wochenende auch wieder ein Platz mit einer Treppe bis ins Wasser (so 2-3 kenne ich). War aber dem Ältesten vorbestimmt. Da durfte ich junger Hüpfer nicht mal drüber nachdenken  . Habe das aber auch schon ein paar mal genießen dürfen. Super entspannt wenn man beim rausholen nicht darauf achten muss sich nicht die Haxen zu brechen.

Wenn es so beißt wie Du auf dem Video siehst, hängt der Aal und hat sich bereits gehakt. Das heißt immer wieder kehrendes Zupfen oder "Bibbern" deutet darauf hin. 
Größere Aale beißen auch mal kräftiger, auch hier sind die bereits gehakt, so lange das beißen nicht aufhört. Kommen nur einzelne, unterbrochene Zupfer, kann es auch Weißfisch oder eben kleine Aale sein. Da gibt es dann häufig nur den blanken Haken wieder, oder eben auch ein Knäuel schleimiger Schnur, manchmal mit Miniaal drin. Ich sehe das immer relativ entspannt. Hört die Bissanzeige nicht auf, mache ich mich langsam auf dem Weg zur Rute. Ansonsten warte ich meistens noch so 5-10 Minuten und schaue dann nach.


----------



## hanzz (30. Juni 2021)

Rheinspezie 

Wenn du Aale aus der Weser verzehrst, kannst du eigentlich auch welche aus dem Rhein nehmen









						Landesamt rät: Aale und Brassen aus Ems und Weser sollen nicht gegessen werden - noord360
					

Aale und Brassen aus der Ems und Weser sind weiterhin stark mit Schadstoffen und Giften belastet. Von einem regelmäßigen Verzehr raten die Experten nachdrücklich ab. Das geht aus einer Studie hervor, die auf der Seite des Niedersächsische Landesamt für Verbraucherschutz und...




					www.noord360.eu


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. Juni 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Rheinspezie
> 
> Wenn du Aale aus der Weser verzehrst, kannst du eigentlich auch welche aus dem Rhein nehmen
> 
> ...


bitte nicht schon wieder  
Lass uns doch einfach über Aalfänge und Methoden sprechen, und nicht über die Art und Weise des Freitodes den man wählt.
Da gibt es doch bestimmt schon irgendwo ein Tröööt wo man sich darüber auslassen kann, ob man die Hochnuklearen Fische, egal welcher Art und mit wie vielen Augen, nun essen darf, soll oder je nach Charakter sogar muss!?

Es geht mir da auch gar nicht um persönliches, oder das es nicht interessant ist. Aber mal ganz ehrlich, wenn ich im Jahr meine 10 Räucheraale aus dem Kanal, Rhein, Weser oder aus der Jauchegumpe von Opa esse, weil Sie mir schmecken, wird mich das nicht weniger oder mehr umbringen als Putenschnitzel, Tofu, Eier, Sonneinstrahlung, Alkohol, Zigaretten, zu viel Sport und Sex, Fettleibigkeit, Abgase und sonstiges Gedöns. 

Aber ich fange schon wieder an mich aufzuregen, Schluss jetzt, Nehmt´s mit Humor


----------



## hanzz (30. Juni 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> bitte nicht schon wieder


Einverstanden


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. Juni 2021)

Sehr schöner und ausführlicher Bericht Torsten …
Dafür fünf mal von fünf möglichen den Daumen hoch… 
Vielleicht könntest du noch paar Tipps zu den Rutenständer geben, damit man sich nicht wirklich ärgert wenn man da ein Versuch startet und nicht die richtigen dabei hat…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. Juni 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> bitte nicht schon wieder
> Lass uns doch einfach über Aalfänge und Methoden sprechen, und nicht über die Art und Weise des Freitodes den man wählt.
> Da gibt es doch bestimmt schon irgendwo ein Tröööt wo man sich darüber auslassen kann, ob man die Hochnuklearen Fische, egal welcher Art und mit wie vielen Augen, nun essen darf, soll oder je nach Charakter sogar muss!?
> 
> ...


Und wie sieht es aus bei 20 Stück im Jahr, ich kriege die buckelige Verwandtschaft einfach nicht kaputt  …
…


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Juni 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> wenn ich im Jahr meine 10 Räucheraale aus dem Kanal, Rhein, Weser



Die fängst du doch schon in einer Nacht.


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Juni 2021)

Hier scheiden sich die Geister , mir liegt eine Stellungnahme des bremer Senators für Umwelt etc. vor; sinngemäß heißt es dort, dass verglichen mit den Belastungen des Rheinstromes , eine vergleichbare Belastung der Weseraale mit Dioxin , nicht gegeben sei.

Der Amtsfischer Koch-Bodes verkauft in seinem Fischhandel ja auch Aal - und auf den Erlaubnisscheinen steht auch Nichts , was vor Aalverzehr warnt.

Laut bremischer Fischereiverordnung ist der Besitz und Einsatz von Reusen zum Aalfang sogar unweit des Weser-Wehres, bei entsprechenden Erlaubnispapieren,
erlaubt.
Sogn. Neben-erwerbsfischerei ist verbreitet und der Aal wird mit Sicherheit dementsprechend auch in größerem Ausmaß ( vgl. zur Angelei ) , verkauft werden.

Lediglich die Menge des in den Verkehr gebrachten Aales , muss akribisch dokumentiert werden, um die EU Schutzverordnung zu unterstützen.

Ich weiß da auch nich weiter, werde mir meine 3,4 Aale pro Jahr also weiterhin schmecken lassen...

R.S.


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. Juni 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es aus bei 20 Stück im Jahr, ich kriege die buckelige Verwandtschaft einfach nicht kaputt  …
> …


Dosis einfach immer weiter erhöhen. Vielleicht klappt es   Aber, einer meiner Angelkumpels isst jeden Monat Räucheraal
mit seiner Frau, und nicht nur einen und gerne nur die Dicken, aus denen man eigentlich nur noch Lampenöl macht, die sind jetzt beide über 70.


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. Juni 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Sehr schöner und ausführlicher Bericht Torsten …
> Dafür fünf mal von fünf möglichen den Daumen hoch…
> Vielleicht könntest du noch paar Tipps zu den Rutenständer geben, damit man sich nicht wirklich ärgert wenn man da ein Versuch startet und nicht die richtigen dabei hat…


Danke Dir Thomas.
Also im Normalfall, wenn die Steine geschüttet sind, nehme ich lange einzelne Banksticks (1,20-1,50m) und prokkel die nebeneinander in die Steine, so dass die Ruten schön dich zusammen stehen. Stelle die dann immer so, dass ich schön seitlich, je nach Fließrichtung drauf schauen kann. Nehmt schöne "hohe" V-Auflagen mit Schnurführung, dass die ruten da nicht so einfach raus können. Beispiel:


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. Juni 2021)

Am Wochenende hatte ich das erste mal gegossene Packung. Die meisten der Kollegen haben Dreibeine verwendet, wie man Sie auch vom Brandungsangeln kennt.
Ich habe mir mal einen Dreifachverteiler für die Bank-Sticks bestellt. Da kann ich lange oder kurze Sticks anschrauben und habe so ein Dreibein nach meinem Geschmack. Dazu hatte ich natürlich noch in die Rutenauflagen investiert. Verteiler + Auflage kosten zusammen 25 Euro. Die Sticks hatte ich sowieso schon. Kommen von diversen zelten und Schirmen. Steht super Stabil da auch sehr breit und lässt sich durch die verstellbaren Sticks super anpassen.  Du kannst auch sogar noch was zum Beschweren dran hängen.

Auf dem ersten Bild was ich letzten Freitag im Hintergrund gepostet habe, kannst Du es sehen, wenn Du es größer ziehst. Also nicht nur auf das Pils glotzen:


----------



## vonda1909 (30. Juni 2021)

Was  uns nicht TÖTET MACHT UNS HÄRTER...


----------



## kingandre88 (30. Juni 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Was  uns nicht TÖTET MACHT UNS HÄRTER...


Innerliche Konservierung


----------



## seatrout61 (8. Juli 2021)

Mal ne Frage zwischendurch: Ab wieviel cm nehmt ihr Aale mit bzw. setzt zurück?


----------



## kingandre88 (8. Juli 2021)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zwischendurch: Ab wieviel cm nehmt ihr Aale mit bzw. setzt zurück?


Ich persönlich ab 60, außer tief geschluckt, was zu. Glück selten passiert


----------



## Brutzel (9. Juli 2021)

Hallo. Hab es nach langer Zeit auch Mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft. Einer durfte mit in die Küche und drei U50 schwimmen weiter. Gefangen im RHK auf Tauwurm und Stellfisch.Der gute hat 79 cm und ist gut im Futter.


----------



## Brutzel (9. Juli 2021)




----------



## phirania (9. Juli 2021)

Petri zum Aal
Dazu die passende Unterlage....


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Juli 2021)

Brutzel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 379389



Schöne Unterlage - eben paar Würstchen aus dem Froster geholt und gleich mal noch Pilze besorgen , als Nachtisch joghurt 

R.S.


----------



## Brutzel (9. Juli 2021)

Leider war das schöne Packpapier vom Angelversand alle. Muss Mal die Regierung fragen ob ich was bestellen darf dann gibt es wieder 2qm.


----------



## rustaweli (10. Juli 2021)

Hab ich endlich auch einmal die Ehre mich hier bei den Fängern einzureihen.
Für meine Verhältnisse und Gewässer war es eine gute Aalnacht. Mein 2. Ansitz diese Saison. Alle auf Tauwurm. Der erste und Größte bis so spitz, das er sich im Kescher an Land selbst abhakte. Glück gehabt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Juli 2021)

Petri Heil, rusty!
Tolle Fische.


----------



## börnie (10. Juli 2021)

Petri ! Die sehen gut aus


----------



## Brutzel (10. Juli 2021)

Moinsen. Ich war die Nacht auch noch Mal los. Einmal 78 & 70 dürften die heimische Küche kennen lernen.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
p.s. wer jetzt los läuft Technik kaufen...ich brauche Batterien


----------



## Brutzel (13. Juli 2021)

Moinsen. War heute Nacht noch mal am  Kanal bevor die Sinn-Flut uns wegspült.
Der 67iger durfte mit und einige lütte schwimmen weiter.


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. Juli 2021)

Die Sinn-Flut gibt´s doch hier im a.b  

R.S.


----------



## DenizJP (21. Juli 2021)

Ne kleine Frage an die Aal-Jungs hier 


in letzter Zeit geht auf Tauwurm nur sehr zäh was... und KöFifetzen scheiden meist aus da ich es aktuell nur selten und nachts an Wasser schaffe.

habt ihr Erfahrung mit Rinderleber auf Aal? Manche schwören ja drauf als Aalköder.

was muss ich da beachten beim Einsatz?


----------



## vonda1909 (21. Juli 2021)

Wenn schon Leber dann Hähnchen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Juli 2021)

Deniz - zu kompliziert.

Leber fängt nicht besonders , wenn es das Gewässer nicht hergibt...hinter Pasagierschiffen mit Entsorgung von essbaren Abfällen sieht es allerdings anders aus.

Leber laugt schnell aus und übersteht weite Würfe und den Strömungsdruck nur bedingt.

Kauf´ Dir ein Päckchen Dendrobena und probiere die Stinker aus - wenn am Rhein nix auf Taui lief, dann da drauf.

Außerdem sind Bienenmaden einen Versuch wert - gerade, wenn die Aale vor Nahrungsüberangebot satt und träge sind KANN das DER Köder sein.

KANN aber auch floppen ....

R.S.


----------



## vonda1909 (22. Juli 2021)

Wachsmottenlarven​Immer eine gute Wahl  über der Steinpackung.


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. Juli 2021)

Korrekte Bezeichnung ... Wachsmottenlarven... die Dinger sind ja Schädlinge im Bienenstock und fressen sich da dick und rund , werden von den Bienen nicht erkannt, weil sie den 

Geruch des Stocks annehmen - die fressen die Waben leer inkl. der Bienenlarven...deswegen wohl auch "Bienenmaden".

Die Falter sind echt "riesig" - eine Larve von denen hatte sich mal unbemerkt in meinem Krempel eingesponnen und verpuppt - als ich die Sachen durchsuchte , flatterte ein Riesenteil von Falter raus - echt krasse Teile !

Also den Köder kann man mit gutem Gewissen mal probieren - sind allerdings "relativ" teuer....

R.S.


----------



## Esox 1960 (22. Juli 2021)

................................


----------



## Snâsh (22. Juli 2021)

Fang dir doch einfach ein paar Grundeln und frier sie ein? Oder hol dir in der Mittagspause schnell welche für den Abend. Das ist doch wirklich kurzweilig am Main.


----------



## Gert-Show (22. Juli 2021)

DenizJP Mit Leber habe ich es am Main auch schon mehrfach probiert -> Fehlanzeige! Es gibt allerdings eine Stelle, wo Futterreste über einen Zulauf in den Main gespült werden, da könnte es mit Leber klappen.
Auch mit Lockstoffen am Tauwurm habe ich es oft probiert. Vor Jahren war ein Tropfen Sensas-Aalkiller Gold wert (wenn das Fläschchen frisch geöffnet war und nicht schon 5 Jahren im Angelladen stand), mittlerweile ist bei mir der frische Tauwurm ohne irgendwelches Gedöns fängig genug. Die größeren Schlangen fängst du aber tatsächlich auf Grundel. Von daher hat Snâsh Recht.


----------



## DenizJP (22. Juli 2021)

Ok dann bleibt es bei den Klassikern


----------



## vonda1909 (22. Juli 2021)

Wachsmottenlarven am besten  im Zoofachhandel kaufen


----------



## kridkram (22. Juli 2021)

Wenn es nicht so richtig läuft oder kein Köderfavorit auszumachen ist, dann ist bei mir Zeit zum experimentieren. Versuche doch mal Knoblauch, reiben ihn an der Schnittfläche einfach am Wurm. Hat mir schon Bisse gebracht, wo sonst nix ging.


----------



## Minimax (22. Juli 2021)

Liebe Aalexperten,
Ich habe neulich am hellen Mittag (schwülheisser Tag, Gewitter lag in der Luft, Fangzeit daher nicht verwunderlich) völlig unerwartet beim Döbelangeln einen Aal auf currysiertes Frühstücksfleisch gefangen. Ist mir noch nie passiert auf den Köder. Kleiner Fluss, ca. 10min vorher ne kleine Handvoll vorgefüttert.
Vielleicht wär das ja ein interessanter Versuch für passionierte Aaljäger?
Hg,
Minimax


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Juli 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Liebe Aalexperten,
> Ich habe neulich am hellen Mittag (schwülheisser Tag, Gewitter lag in der Luft, Fangzeit daher nicht verwunderlich) völlig unerwartet beim Döbelangeln einen Aal auf currysiertes Frühstücksfleisch gefangen. Ist mir noch nie passiert auf den Köder. Kleiner Fluss, ca. 10min vorher ne kleine Handvoll vorgefüttert.
> Vielleicht wär das ja ein interessanter Versuch für passionierte Aaljäger?
> Hg,
> ...


Was für ein Currypulver benutzt du denn ???…


----------



## Minimax (22. Juli 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Was für ein Currypulver benutzt du denn ???…


Das billigste, und davon VIEL


----------



## DenizJP (23. Juli 2021)

der Klassiker Tauwurm hats am Ende wieder gerissen


----------



## vonda1909 (23. Juli 2021)

Früher das Knoblochsalz von Aldi mit in die Würmer gemischt war auch ni ht schlecht. 
Das beste war immer noch Krabbenoil aus echten Krabben doch heute  ist es nur noch h Chemie.


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Juli 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Liebe Aalexperten,
> Ich habe neulich am hellen Mittag (schwülheisser Tag, Gewitter lag in der Luft, Fangzeit daher nicht verwunderlich) völlig unerwartet beim Döbelangeln einen Aal auf currysiertes Frühstücksfleisch gefangen. Ist mir noch nie passiert auf den Köder. Kleiner Fluss, ca. 10min vorher ne kleine Handvoll vorgefüttert.
> Vielleicht wär das ja ein interessanter Versuch für passionierte Aaljäger?
> Hg,
> ...



Das würde bei mir nie funktionieren. Ich mag Curry und Frühstücksfleisch


----------



## rustaweli (25. Juli 2021)

Gewitter, Vollmond, Regen.
Knapp über Maß und schwimmt wieder.
Freue mich trotzdem.


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. Juli 2021)

Komisches Wetter ....

Vollmond, kühl, auch die Wassertemperatur für Ende Juli zu niedrig.

Trotzdem ging es zum großen Tidefluss auf Aal für 2 Ansitze.

Es war sehr schwierig dieses mal , kaum Bisse und sehr vorsichtig - die Aale wollten nicht richtig , sind auch nicht "gelaufen" sondern lagen eher passiv

in den Verstecken ( Packlage ).

Es gab insgesamt nur 8 Aale bei 2 Ansitzen , wobei 4 mitgenommen wurden. "Normal" für den Aufwand wären etwa 25-30 gelandete Fische gewesen , sie wollten nicht richtig.

Für diese Voraussetzungen war ich allerdings zufrieden - 2 Brataale und 2 für den Räucherofen sind es geworden.

R.S.


----------



## rustaweli (25. Juli 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Komisches Wetter ....
> 
> Vollmond, kühl, auch die Wassertemperatur für Ende Juli zu niedrig.
> 
> ...


Petri! 
25-30 Aale? 
Gibt es bei Euch Gastkarten? Wahnsinn solche Zahlen!


----------



## necropolis (25. Juli 2021)

War Jemand aus dem Raum Rhein/ Ruhr / Niederhein auch nach dem Hochwasser in NRW erfolgreich auf Aal?
Rhein schliesse ich da erstmal aus.
Wie siehts mit Kanälen aus?


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. Juli 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Petri!
> 25-30 Aale?
> Gibt es bei Euch Gastkarten? Wahnsinn solche Zahlen!



Moin,

das sind die Bestände an Norddeutschen ( Tide ) Gewässern.

Die Stückzahlen sind hoch, wobei geschätzt etwa 80% der Aale nicht verwertbar sind, da zu klein.

Ausnahmeaale sind dort schon 50er+. ( Große nat. nicht ausgeschlossen , doch sind sie meist in etwa 20-45cm. lang ).

Man muss sich also durch die Kleinen "durchangeln" , hängen aber fast immer ganz vorne.

Dafür sind die Fische gut im Futter und haben zartes, aromatisches Fleisch.

Die Angelei ist kurzweilig, manchmal zupft es im 2-Minutentakt....

R.S.


----------



## vonda1909 (26. Juli 2021)

Dann werde ich es nächste Woche mal an der Ems hinter Papenburg versuchen.Dort ist ja auch schon  Tide.


----------



## bonobo (26. Juli 2021)

Kann die Zahlen von Rheinspezie untermauern. Guter Beitrag. 

Nach einer Dekade hab ich wieder dem Aal nachgestellt. Elbe, Tidenbereich. Angeln mit zwei Ruten? Keine Chance. In drei Stunden gab es zehn Aale auf einer Rute. Nur einer (65 cm) größer als 55 cm, alle vorne gehakt.






Tagsüber sind die ganz Lütten zu scheu. Fänge zwischen 55 und 65 cm, Frequenz erträglich. Lege mal ein Foto bei, glaubt ja kaum einer, dass man tagsüber gezielt Aale fängt.




(Uferbereiche wurden überarbeitet)


Nochmal werde ich keine Dekade mit dem Aalfangen warten. Die Biester sind einfach zu lecker.





Werde im August noch mal an der Elbe vorstellig und bitte um Input von euch Experten...
Wie funktioniert das KöFi angeln auf Aal im Fließgewässer, speziell...
...KöFi auf einem Haken aufgezogen oder geht auch ein Zwilling?
...MUSS der Aal im Fließgewässer mit KöFi abziehen? Wegen der hohen Dichte an halbstarken Zandern, würde ich auf das Abziehen gerne verzichten.


----------



## Esox 1960 (27. Juli 2021)

Wer mal gucken möchte................
Mal wieder eine sehr gute Nord - Reportage,über Glasaale/ Aale,


----------



## KadeTTHH (27. Juli 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das sind die Bestände an Norddeutschen ( Tide ) Gewässern.
> 
> ...


Also in Hamburg bin ich froh, wenn ich mal mehr als 3 Bisse die Nacht habe. Wenn gut läuft, hab ich 6 bis 8 Bisse auf 2 Ruten. Wovon etwa 2 bis 3 Maßig sind und auch gut genug zum mitnehmen.  Einige Maßige setzt ich trotzdem zurück,  da an denen oft nichts dran ist. 60, oder länger ist eher die Ausnahme, da hab ich vielleicht 2, oder 3 im Jahr, bei ca. 15 Aalnächten. 2019 muß ich sagen, gab es sehr viel Schwimmblasenwürmer bei den Aalen, hab sonst nur 1, oder 2 Aale mit Wurm, aber 2019 waren es fast alle. Angel immer an der Bille und im Baakenhafen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Juli 2021)

bonobo schrieb:


> Kann die Zahlen von Rheinspezie untermauern. Guter Beitrag.
> 
> Nach einer Dekade hab ich wieder dem Aal nachgestellt. Elbe, Tidenbereich. Angeln mit zwei Ruten? Keine Chance. In drei Stunden gab es zehn Aale auf einer Rute. Nur einer (65 cm) größer als 55 cm, alle vorne gehakt.
> Anhang anzeigen 380748
> ...



Geni-aaler Beitrag, Bruder im Geiste !

Also Köfi ist an der Unterweser eher etwas für Zander und gelegentlich große Barsche.

Bei Dir ist es doch sehr gut gelaufen - also warum auf Köfi wechseln? Wurm und Raupe sind top am Strom.

Wobei ich doch tatsächlich das erste mal gesehen hatte, wie  ein kleinerer aber schöner Räucheraal eine etwa 6cm. lange Grundel ausgewürgt hat.

Wenn es denn sein muss, würde ich also kleinfingerlange Grundel aufziehen oder halbierte / ggf. schmal geschnittene Fetzen/Teile, damit man rel. zügig anschlagen kann.

Übrigens hatte ich mal eine DVD gesehen, wo der Angler im Spätherbst am Tag gute Aale aus der Elbe gezogen hat - kaum Kleine !

Mancher beendet die Saison viel zu früh !

R.S.


----------



## Esox 1960 (27. Juli 2021)

An der Tide-Elbe, beißen die Aale ,am besten bei auflaufendem Wasser.
Dabei ist das völlig "wurscht ",ob das bei Tag, oder Nacht ist.
Mit Köderfischen,kann man in den Sommermonaten eigentlich gar nicht angeln,
weil die Wollis ,den Köderfisch spätestens nach 20 Minuten völlig zerlegt haben.
Tauwürmer sollte man auch reichlich mithaben,die Krabben fressen alles.
Vorfächer werden auch gerne mal komplett, von den Krabben abgekniffen.
Der beste Köder auf Aal, ist das Fleisch von weichen Wollhand-Krabben.
Die Aale auf diesen Köder, sind meist auch viel größer und man hat Ruhe vor den Krabben.


----------



## Aalzheimer (31. Juli 2021)

Rheinspezie  und bonobo ,
Petri zu euren Tiden Fängen. Das deckt sich auch mit meinen Erfahrungen und Berichten


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. Juli 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Rheinspezie  und bonobo ,
> Petri zu euren Tiden Fängen. Das deckt sich auch mit meinen Erfahrungen und Berichten



Wobei es diesmal ECHT schwer war am "WunderAalfluss" überhaupt einen Biss zu bekommen - hätte ich im Leben nicht gedacht, dass man da auch mal

gegen nen´ lupenreinen Schneider anangeln muss !

Ich wollte eigenlich schon einpacken, da kam ein ganz netter Typ und hat mich bisle´ angetrunken an seiner Lebensgeschichte teilhaben lassen.

Der blieb geschlagene 2 Stunden da - aber hinderte mich so am einpacken - und als ich da gar nicht mehr dran geglaubt hatte, begann eine

Mini-Beißzeit von etwa 45Minuten, wo ein Untermaßiger, ein Brataal und ein schöner Räucheraal kamen - hat sich so also doch noch gelohnt !

R.S.


----------



## vonda1909 (31. Juli 2021)

Halte dir den Burschen warm....


----------



## ExoriLukas (31. Juli 2021)

Moin zusammen,

SInd ja schon wieder einige Schlangen rausgekommen seit meinem letzten Besuch hier. 

Bei mir läuft es dieses Jahr überhaupt gar nicht. Voller Euphorie durch das letzte "Aaljahr" bin ich dieses Jahr wieder gestartet, aber was soll ich sagen. Von 15 (fünfzehn) Ansitzen dieses Jahr, habe ich nur beim aller ersten Ansitz ordentliche Bissfrequenz und wenigstens etwas Ausbeute gehabt, es sind 2 Stk. gewesen.

Aber bei jedem anderen Ansitz bis auf zwei, drei kleine Mini Schnürsenkel nichts - gaaaarnichts. Wirklich seltsam. Da macht man sich natürlich Gedanken, woran das alles liegt. Wassertemperaturen sind hier etwas kälter, verglichen zum letzten Jahr. Ansonsten alles so gehandhabt, wie im letzten Jahr. 

Besonders "brisant" war jener Abend vor etwa drei Wochen. Ich habe meine Stellfischruten schön an der Packung gestellt, so wie immer - es riecht förmlich nach Aal , aber es kommt nichts. Kurz vor Sonnenuntergang ein Auto auf der anderen Seite an der durchgehenden Spundwand, Kofferraum auf , Ruten rein und ja .... was soll ich sagen. Es dauerte keine 15 Minuten, da hatte der gute Mann schon den ersten Aal, den ich aus etwa 150m Entfernung als ordentlichen Burschen ausmachte. Das ging dann etwa eine Stunde so weiter. Er hat sicherlich 5 - 6 Aale gefangen, was ich so im Schein der Kopflampe wahrnehmen konnte. Alles keine Schniepel. Danach war ich echt gefrustet. 

Ich werde eventuell kommendes Wochenende nochmal einen Versuch starten!  

In diesem Sinne,
Petri Heil!


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. August 2021)

Dann hast Du doch die Lösung Deines Problems : einfach den anderen Angler "kopieren" , so angeln wie er , an der gleichen oder ähnlichen Stelle.

Möglicherweise hat er mit Grundruten weiter draußen gefischt?!

Die Spundwandseite scheint also die Bessere zu sein , wenn Du die Taktik nicht änderst, bist Du selber "schuld".

Man muß angeln, wo der Fisch zieht und nicht da, wo man ihn gerne hätte.

Ich habe eine Stelle, da beißt es nur auf maximale Weite , kürzere Würfe bringen fast Nichts.

Ich habe das lange Zeit nicht gerafft - und mir teils sogar Schneider eingefangen - bis ich durch probieren und beobachten festgestellt habe,

dass der Köder auf max. Wurfweite vor einem großen Steinfeld zum Liegen kommt....das war der Schlüssel dort.

Man muss seine Plätze genau verstehen - kann eine Rinne sein oder ein Krautfeld oder was anderes.

Ein Kumpel behauptete : Aal fängt man überall, Platz egal, die riechen den Köder.

Dreimal mehr habe *ich* gefangen am See - weil ich die markanten Plätze gezielt angeworfen habe...wir saßen teils nur 15m. außeinander ... Sooo einfach

ist ( Aal ) angeln eben doch nicht.

R.S.


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. August 2021)

Wenn früher n älterer Angler was von "Gewässer lesen" faselte, landeten die Worte nahezu unmittelbar in meiner Kopfabteilung für Druiden, Wahrsager und Homöopathie - 
"Unnötiges Brimborium - Du fängst ja immer deine Fische" - so klang meine stets unausgesprochene Erwiderung darauf... 

Mit zunehmend klareren Gewässern, baulichen Veränderungen daran wurde es über die Jahre zunehmend schwieriger, nicht abzuschneidern - und so fing auch ich damit an, mir ernsthafte Gedanken über die Platzwahl zu machen...


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. August 2021)

Ich schaue bevorzugt nach Totholz, Wurzeln, reinhängendem Gestrüpp etc.

Dort angele ich dann mit Heftig-Tackle (zwecks Brutal-Kranen) und sitze unmittelbar an meinen Ruten (in Griff-Reichweite zwecks Sofort-Anschlag noch im Sitzen), damit sich da nix festsetzen kann.

Pennen, Unaufmerksam-Sein oder Erst-Hinlaufen-Müssen is da nich - da braucht es möglichst schnelle Reaktion plus komplett kompromissloses Vorangeh-Rausholen.

Andernfalls wäre das IMO nicht fair bzw. waidgerecht.


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. August 2021)

Sofortanschlag auf Aal - wie funktioniert das bzgl. Köder( Art,Größe ) und Anhakmethode ( Hakengröße? )

Gibt es da nicht sehr viele Fehlbisse?

R.S.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (1. August 2021)

ExoriLukas schrieb:


> Kurz vor Sonnenuntergang ein Auto auf der anderen Seite an der durchgehenden Spundwand, Kofferraum auf , Ruten rein und ja .... was soll ich sagen. Es dauerte keine 15 Minuten, da hatte der gute Mann schon den ersten Aal, den ich aus etwa 150m Entfernung als ordentlichen Burschen ausmachte. Das ging dann etwa eine Stunde so weiter. Er hat sicherlich 5 - 6 Aale gefangen, was ich so im Schein der Kopflampe wahrnehmen konnte.


Das finde ich beachtlich! Wieviel Candela hat deine Kopflampe denn?
Hast du auch ein Fernglas im Einsatz?

: )


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. August 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Sofortanschlag auf Aal - wie funktioniert das bzgl. Köder( Art,Größe ) und Anhakmethode ( Hakengröße? )



Ich fische auf Aal nur mit Wurm, da wir quasi nur Spitzköpfe haben. Köfi-Aale beim Zanderangeln in den letzten 10 Jahren lassen sich da an einer Hand abzählen.

Hakengröße hoch bis 1 (je nach Wurmmenge) - aber nicht dieses rot-geschwungene, unterdimensionierte Gamakatsu-Spielzeug, sondern "richtige" 1er.

Ich beobachte ständig meine Spitzen - bei uns beißen die Aale oft so zaghaft, dass nicht mal die Glocke klingelt.

Wenn ich in diesem Fall dann ca. 2 Sek. durchgängiges Leicht-Vibrieren in der Spitze sehe, bekommt der kräftig eine gezimmert. Und hängt dann sehr oft auch ganz vorne.

Deshalb sitze ich so nah an meinen Ruten, dass ich im Sitzen sofort und ungehindert mit der Hand rankomme. Man sollte da dann schon konzentriert bei der Sache sein und die Knicklichter an den Glocken immer im Blick haben.

Gibt aber natürlich auch mal Aale, die sich selber haken und kräftig läutend in der Spitze randalieren.

Auf Aal angle ich praktisch nur im langsamen bis mittelschnellen Fließwasser, da es das an den Stillgewässern meiner Region nicht sonderlich bringt - da geht am Fluss dann vergleichsweise deutlich mehr.

Die Fehlbiss-Anzahl hält sich in für mich gut vertretbaren Grenzen. Nach einer Weile hat man da ganz gut im Gefühl, ob man statt ca. 2 Sek. noch 1 Sek. dranhängen sollte, bis der Anschlag kommt.

Und man lernt zu unterscheiden, welche Spitzenzucker überhaupt anschlagswürdig sind - andernfalls würde man bei jedem Kleindöbel- oder Gründling-Abfressversuch reinhufen, was es ja auch nicht bringt.

So wie man irgendwann beim Spinnfischen ein Gefühl dafür entwickelt, ob das gerade Fisch- oder Astkontakt war.

Voraussetzung ist aber wie gesagt, dass man immer konzentriert bei der Sache ist und schnell, aber koordiniert und ganz gezielt im möglichst richtigen Moment reagiert. Das muss fix gehen, darf aber keinesfalls hektisch und/oder unkoordiniert ausfallen.

Wichtig ist da auch der Rutenwinkel - zu steil stellen ist genauso kontraproduktiv wie zu flach. Man muss eben rausfinden, bei welchem Winkel die Rute bei welcher Strömung und welchem Wind die beste Bissanzeige bietet.

Was für mich auch zur Feinabstimmung zählt. Das kann dann zwar anfänglich mal nen Moment dauern (bis es passt), macht sich dann aber im Nachhinein sehr bezahlt.

Irgendwann zupft man dann einfach bei abgestellter Rute und erfolgtem Bleikontakt vor der Rolle mit dem Finger ein paar Mal in die Schnur und schaut auf die Spitze - und weiß dann, was man wie stark noch korrigieren sollte, um das System optimal "einzupegeln".

Wer seine Ruten irgendwie steil auf Banksticks klatscht und immer drauf wartet, dass es klingelt (und womöglich noch zur Rute laufen muss), verpasst IMO sehr viele Bisse - die bekommt derjenige dann nicht mal mit. Der wird dann nur die Selbsthak-Hooligans fangen, während der Rest wieder abhaut.


----------



## schlotterschätt (1. August 2021)

PirschHirsch 
Haste vielleicht schon mal an den Gebrauch einer Feederrute gedacht ? Die jibbet ja von light bis ultra- heavy und mit den unterschiedlichen Spitzen siehste jeden Zupper.
Die Schlängler spüren auch nich sofort die volle Härte der Gerte und können Dir schön die sensible Spitze krumm zuppeln. Mit Mini-Knicklicht haste auch im Finstern voll den Durchblick. Ick meine ja mal bloß.


----------



## kingandre88 (1. August 2021)

Im hellen gabs schon n 63er auf Made/Bienenmade am D-E-K


----------



## kingandre88 (2. August 2021)

Leider gabs danach nichts mehr. Mit Einbruch der Dunkelheit war das Wasser wie tot.


----------



## vonda1909 (2. August 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Sofortanschlag auf Aal - wie funktioniert das bzgl. Köder( Art,Größe ) und Anhakmethode ( Hakengröße? )
> 
> Gibt es da nicht sehr viele Fehlbisse?
> 
> R.S.


Auf Aal habe  ich noch  nie anders gefischt in Fliesßgewässern.Die Ruten in Griff Nähe vor den Füßen. Anders wäre sehr riskant  in der Packlage am Rhein


----------



## DenizJP (2. August 2021)

das ist ein sehr interessantes Thema wie ich finde.

hier am Main im Rhein-Main Gebiet klappt es nur bedingt mit sofort anhauen da die Aale oft mim Köder spielen (zu scheinen) oder erstmal Schnur nehmen.


auch das sich ein Aal bei zugestellter Bremse selbst hakt hab ich kaum erlebt.



ist aber natürlich schwierig zu beurteilen - ich seh ja nicht was unter Wasser passiert bzw wer da am Köder rumlutscht ^^


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. August 2021)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Haste vielleicht schon mal an den Gebrauch einer Feederrute gedacht ? Die jibbet ja von light bis ultra- heavy und mit den unterschiedlichen Spitzen siehste jeden Zupper.



Nee, ich fische günstige Pilken (WG 180 g, 2,70 m) mit sehr weicher Glasfaserspitze. Das funzt hervorragend, ist sehr robust und hat auch nem größeren Beifang-Waller (mit dem ich immer rechnen muss) ordentlich was entgegenzusetzen.

Mit Feederruten fange ich gar nix an - viel zu lang für meine Gestrüpp-Angelei und viel zu filigran.

Da sind mir die oberen Ringe viel zu klein und die Spitzen viel zu empfindlich - nix fürs Holzhacken mitten im Busch.

Und ansonsten würde ich damit nix anfangen, da ich mit Feedern nix anfange.


----------



## kingandre88 (4. August 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Nee, ich fische günstige Pilken (WG 180 g, 2,70 m) mit sehr weicher Glasfaserspitze. Das funzt hervorragend, ist sehr robust und hat auch nem größeren Beifang-Waller (mit dem ich immer rechnen muss) ordentlich was entgegenzusetzen.
> 
> Mit Feederruten fange ich gar nix an - viel zu lang für meine Gestrüpp-Angelei und viel zu filigran.
> 
> ...


Also so ne Extra-Heavy Feeder mit WG über 200 hat schon ein gutes Rückrat, die Spitzen dienen ja nur der Bisserkennung. Und Filiigran ist ja wohl auch relativ dabei. Allerdings verständlich, wenn man nicht so viel Platz am Wasser hat. Da müssen die Ruten halt auch passen...Ich habe die Pilkruten bisher als wenig sensibel gefunden im Vergleich zu so ner 5 oder 6 oz spitze beim Feedern (Benutze meine Feederuten ja für alles, Aal,Zander,Karpfen etc.).

Allerdings kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung auch sagen, das sich Aale an der Feederruten nur mit einem leichten Zittern der Spitze bemerkbar machen. Daher kann ich dies auch nur jedem empfehlen, wenn er genug Platz an seinem Gewässer vorfindet.


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. August 2021)

Ich angle auf Aal immer mitten im Pampa-Gestrüpp unter überhängenden Bäumen - da muss man je nach Stelle teils schon mit ner 270er aufpassen, damit man nicht ständig hängenbleibt.

Lange Stecken sind da völlig unbrauchbar.


----------



## Snâsh (5. August 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich angle auf Aal immer mitten im Pampa-Gestrüpp unter überhängenden Bäumen - da muss man je nach Stelle teils schon mit ner 270er aufpassen, damit man nicht ständig hängenbleibt.
> 
> Lange Stecken sind da völlig unbrauchbar.


Absolut geile Idee. Ich bin teilweise beim Ansitzen mit einer Karpfenrute und einer uralten Heavy-Feeder unterwegs mit einem Wg. von 250gr. Klappt super, aber kompakt ist anders + Schlagschnurknoten für den Main machen überhaupt keinen Spaß... vielen Dank für die neue Idee für meinen inneren Angel-Shopping-Hund.


----------



## DenizJP (5. August 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Nee, ich fische günstige Pilken (WG 180 g, 2,70 m) mit sehr weicher Glasfaserspitze


interessant - bestimmte Modelle die man empfehlen kann?


----------



## Gerd II (5. August 2021)

Wer nicht aufgibt, fängt auch mal. 
Nach einen Kampf mit Treibgut
(es wurde gemäht) wollte doch noch ein Einpfünder in den Kescher.


----------



## Seele (5. August 2021)

Ich darf auch mal. Klein aber fein, gute 60cm


----------



## rustaweli (7. August 2021)

Trotz keinem schlechtem Aalwetter lief es gestern zäher als erwartet. Ein Rätsel bleibt mir immer noch was da stetig meine Köder bis in die Nacht abknabbert. Wurm, Mais, einfach alles.
Bei dem hier blieb es.




Die obligatorische Schleie durfte jedoch wieder nicht fehlen.




Toll am Abend war jedoch auf einen reinen Aalangler zu treffen. Er wollte eigentlich an meinen Platz und setzte sich dann eine Stelle weiter. Nettes Gespräch, Nummern getauscht und über Handy Meldung gegeben. Wohnt nicht Mal weit von mir. Auch bei ihm blieb es bei einem Aal. Er gab mir den Tipp weiter draussen zu angeln, was ich auch tat und dort fing, wie er seinen auch.
Vielleicht schaffe ich es heute nochmals für 2-3 Stunden raus. Aalangeln macht Spaß!


----------



## DenizJP (8. August 2021)

rustaweli petri

das war tatsächlich meine Methode letztes Jahr. Einfach in die Flussmitte rausgefeuert und dort meist auch gefangen


----------



## SimonHL (8. August 2021)

am NOK (nord-ostsee kanal) funzt das genauso:

eine karpfenrute (3,5lbs) mit 120g an/in die fahrrinne ... eine etwas näher an land und die dritte rute (posenrute) direkt am ufer knapp über die schüttung.und allen gemein:

kurze (20-30cm) vorfächer.dann sind die aale zu 99% alle vorne irgendwo im maul gehakt.


----------



## phirania (8. August 2021)

einen 2Platz den Ersten machte übrigens  eine  junge Frau. Vor allem  war es eine feuchtfröliche Veranstaltung.


----------



## necropolis (10. August 2021)

War Jemand von Euch am Niederrhein die Tage und kann berichten wie zur Zeit die Lage ist?(Wasserstand, Fänge)?
Danke.


----------



## kingandre88 (10. August 2021)

necropolis schrieb:


> War Jemand von Euch am Niederrhein die Tage und kann berichten wie zur Zeit die Lage ist?(Wasserstand, Fänge)?
> Danke.


Ich war am Wochenende...Es ging nix auf Aal, auch alle anderen die ich da gehört habe hatten nix Aalmäßiges bekommen... ist immer noch ordentlich Hochwasser, die Buhnen sind komplett unter Wasser gewesen. Dafür hab ich gefühlt 100 Kilo Brassen gefangen Und erfreulich, ne 39er Nase.


----------



## necropolis (10. August 2021)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Ich war am Wochenende...Es ging nix auf Aal, auch alle anderen die ich da gehört habe hatten nix Aalmäßiges bekommen... ist immer noch ordentlich Hochwasser, die Buhnen sind komplett unter Wasser gewesen. Dafür hab ich gefühlt 100 Kilo Brassen gefangen Und erfreulich, ne 39er Nase.


Danke für die Info.
Dann werden wir am WE leider auf Kanal umplanen müssen, es sei denn der Pegel fällt bis dahin stark, was ich allerdings nicht glaube..


----------



## hanzz (10. August 2021)

necropolis schrieb:


> es sei denn der Pegel fällt bis dahin stark, was ich allerdings nicht glaube..



Das bezweifle ich auch sehr stark. 
Wenn der Pegel jetzt stetig so weiter sinkt, wird es noch sicher 10 Tage dauern, bis die Buhnen wieder begehbar sind, zumindest im Raum Duisburg.

Also die Buhnen rund um Duisburg bis Voerde sind meist ab 4.00 - 4.20 m Pegel Land unter.
Es gibt die ein oder andere Buhne da geht es bis über 5m noch.

Wie es weiter stromab ausschaut kann ich dir nicht sagen.

schau mal hier, Pegel Duisburg Ruhrort mit Vorhersage:




__





						ELWIS  -  Wasserstände & Vorhersagen an schifffahrtsrelevanten Pegeln
					






					www.elwis.de
				




Rees und Wesel haben leider keine Vorhersage

hier Rees




__





						ELWIS  -  Wasserstände & Vorhersagen an schifffahrtsrelevanten Pegeln
					






					www.elwis.de
				




hier Wesel




__





						ELWIS  -  Wasserstände & Vorhersagen an schifffahrtsrelevanten Pegeln
					






					www.elwis.de
				





hier Emmerich mit Vorhersage




__





						ELWIS  -  Wasserstände & Vorhersagen an schifffahrtsrelevanten Pegeln
					






					www.elwis.de


----------



## andyblub (12. August 2021)

73cm Aal, gestern Abend in der Wupper (Höhe Leverkusen) auf 3 Dendrobenas gefangen (Grundmontage, 6er Haken).


----------



## vonda1909 (12. August 2021)

Heute mal am DEK


----------



## Seele (12. August 2021)

Bin gerade sehr kurzentschlossen raus. Aber denke das war noch früh genug. Petri an alle am Wasser


----------



## Seele (12. August 2021)

Passt. War ne gute Entscheidung, 95cm.


----------



## Seele (13. August 2021)

Wünsche euch allen ein erfolgreiches Aalwochenende.


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. August 2021)

Dickes Petri Seele 
Das ergibt allerfeinstes Lampenfett


----------



## Seele (13. August 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Dickes Petri Seele
> Das ergibt allerfeinstes Lampenfett


Danke, der Kollege wollte nen Aal, jetzt kriegt er seinen Aal. Da er eh nie laichen wird, geht das aber i.O. ansonsten hätte er wieder sausen dürfen.


----------



## Micha1450 (13. August 2021)

Elbe und Nebengewässer bringen dieses Jahr nur untermaßige und wenige Aale. Vielleicht reißt es Jahr der Spätsommer noch


----------



## sebbsN (14. August 2021)

Hat sich der erste Abendansitz doch gelohnt. 77er Aal


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. August 2021)

Es scheint wieder loszugehen mit den Schlanken "Ugly ones".

So nenne ich die mageren Blankaale mit den vergrößerten Augen und Flossensaum.

Farbe genauso wie bei Seeles Fisch - so schmuddel-lila metallisch.

Leider hatte ich diese Fische im letzten Jahr entnommen - bei rel. geringem Gewicht aber stattlicher Länge.

Leute, es lohnt die Zubereitung nicht !

Geräuchert waren diese Fische trocken und gummiartig-fest und zäh.

Hatte einige von 70-80cm. professionell räuchern lassen - lediglich der fette 80er war genießbar - die Anderen brachten "Reklamationen" aus Verwandten

und Bekanntenkreisen ... auch ich war beim Probieren sehr enttäuscht.

Da ist jeder gutgenährte 200Gramm  50cm. Gelbaal um Klassen besser !

R.S.


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. August 2021)

Stimmt einfach


----------



## kingandre88 (14. August 2021)

Petri an die Fänger!

War letzte Nacht mal an der Weser Nähe Bad Oeynhausen...Was soll ich sagen, insgesamt 7 Aale gefangen, 3 davon maßig. Der größte hat 62 cm.

Ein größerer ist leider ausgestiegen vorm Kescher


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. August 2021)

Rheinspezie 
da hast Du recht. in 8 von 10 Fällen ist das bei diesen aalen so.
Ist nur was für Leute, die die eh nicht o fettig mögen,
Aber ich sage es ja immer wieder, 50-60cm, und gut im Futter. 
Was besseres gibt es nicht.


----------



## kingandre88 (19. August 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Rheinspezie
> da hast Du recht. in 8 von 10 Fällen ist das bei diesen aalen so.
> Ist nur was für Leute, die die eh nicht o fettig mögen,
> Aber ich sage es ja immer wieder, 50-60cm, und gut im Futter.
> Was besseres gibt es nicht.


Das stimmt...Probiere es heute nochmal an der Weser, hoffe es bleibt so bewölkt


----------



## kingandre88 (20. August 2021)

So... Insgesamt gab es 8 Aale bis 3 Uhr, allerdings nur 2 zum mitnehmen. Die Bisse waren so vorsichtig, das ich Sie nicht ohne Feederrute gesehen hätte, lag wahrscheinlich am Mond.


----------



## DenizJP (23. August 2021)

Da ich es immer beneidenswert finde wenn ich auch YouTube Videos sehe wo mit Pose am Kanal auf Aal geangelt wird:



gibt es (außer Stellfischrute) irgendeine Möglichkeit hier bei uns am Main gescheit auf Aal mit Pose zu angeln? Oder ist man da wirklich auf fast komplett beruhigte Bereiche limitiert? Bzw. wie sollte / müsste eine Montage hierfür aussehen?


----------



## nostradamus (23. August 2021)

Hi,
Schwimmer kurz vorm ufer anbieten hinter bäumen und gebüschen! Fangen so recht gut ...


----------



## DenizJP (23. August 2021)

lässt du dann abtreiben bzw stellst mit Freilauf so ein dass die Pose seitlich nur gedrüvckt wird?


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. August 2021)

Abtreiben lassen kommt bei Aal überhaupt nicht gut...die wollen den lieber stationär.

Also Stellfischrute oder leicht zu tief einstellen, so dass ein Teil der Bebleiung inkl. des schweren wurmbündels, sich in der ( leichten ) Strömung hält.

Pose liegt dann leicht schräg...aber nur, wo keine Steine sind !

R.S.


----------



## nostradamus (23. August 2021)

Rheinspezie​hat alles bestens geschrieben!


----------



## nostradamus (23. August 2021)

Achso, waren gestern auch mal unterwegs und zu zweit nur 2 Aale und eine Forelle.


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. August 2021)

Ist doch ok - 2 Aale und eine Forelle !

Hatten die Fische denn eine annehmbare Größe? 

R.S.


----------



## DenizJP (24. August 2021)

sinniere ob ich heut Abend auf Ansitz gehen soll....

gestern zu dritt mit 6 Ruten - in 5h gab es einen Aal für nen Kollegen auf KöFi..

ansonsten Totenruhe...


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. August 2021)

Probieren!
Das kann heute schon wieder ganz anders sein.


----------



## kingandre88 (24. August 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> sinniere ob ich heut Abend auf Ansitz gehen soll....
> 
> gestern zu dritt mit 6 Ruten - in 5h gab es einen Aal für nen Kollegen auf KöFi..
> 
> ansonsten Totenruhe...


Bei dem Mond an vielen Stellen auch kein Wunder...ich warte noch


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. August 2021)

Petri allen Fängern !!!
Ich geh vielleicht morgen mal wieder… Drei Tage vor dem Vollmond hat es auch geklappt… Bevorzuge aber auch die dunklen Nächte lieber…
Am Sonntag hatte ich mal ne Ladung im Rauch vergoldet…


----------



## vonda1909 (24. August 2021)

Gestern  2leichte Schwimmer Ruten  bis die große  Leuchte über die Bäume kam gegen 22.30  sechs Stück über 50 danach  war es Stille


----------



## vonda1909 (24. August 2021)

Gestern  2leichte Schwimmer Ruten  bis die große  Leuchte über die Bäume kam gegen 22.30  sechs Stück über 50 danach  war es Stille


----------



## vonda1909 (24. August 2021)

Das zweite sollte ein  Bild sein.


----------



## nostradamus (25. August 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ist doch ok - 2 Aale und eine Forelle !
> 
> Hatten die Fische denn eine annehmbare Größe?
> 
> R.S.



Hi
Da hast du natürlich recht. Wir waren etwas enttäuscht,  da wir sofort nachdem es etwas dunkel war den Aal gefangen haben und danach war Flaute....
Man hofft auf eine.mega Nacht...

Mario


----------



## phirania (26. August 2021)




----------



## kingandre88 (26. August 2021)

phirania schrieb:


>


Kann ich mir sehr gut als Kombination mit Buttervanille-Aroma vorstellen, habe damit schon ganz gute Erfolge gehabt, ist allerdings Gewässerabhängig.


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. August 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Das zweite sollte ein  Bild sein.


Dann hau das Bild doch mal rein vonda1909. 6 Stück bis 22:30 ist eine sehr gute Hausnummer. 
Wo hast Du gefischt, also Gewässertype, Kanal, See, Fluss?


----------



## andyblub (26. August 2021)

Gestern gabs 3 Aale am Rhein (~30cm, ~50cm und ~70cm) bei Leverkusen, mit Wurm auf Grund, Beißzeit 21:30-23:00. Keine Bilder, da der Handyakku sparsam eingesetzt werden musste.

Angeltechnisch war recht viel Betrieb, in meinem Sichtfeld waren noch 3 weitere Gruppen (7 Angler) und überall wurde gelegentlich vom Kescher Gebrauch gemacht. Kombiniert mit dem herrlichen Wetter in roter Abendsonne war's wohl allgemein eine tolle "Aalnacht"


----------



## vonda1909 (27. August 2021)




----------



## vonda1909 (27. August 2021)

Ein kleiner  Altarm der Ems


----------



## Blueser (27. August 2021)

Das sind doppelt so viele, wie ich dieses Jahr gefangen habe ...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (27. August 2021)

Dickes Petri von mir, sehr schöne Schlangen,toll


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. September 2021)

Was ist los an der Schlangenfront? Nur noch ab und zu ein paar Einträge unter Live am Wasser, ansonsten sehr ruhig geworden.
Alle schon den Bedarf gedeckt für dieses Jahr, keine Zeit oder kein Erfolg?

Ich war schon seit 3 Wochen nicht mehr am Kanal. Auch wenn der letzte Ansitz noch erfolgreich war (ich berichtete in Live am...),
so scheint es aktuell bedeutend ruhiger an unseren Kanalabschnitten zu werden. Die aktiven Kumpels berichten nicht gerade von guter
Frequenz am Wasser, sondern eher das Gegenteil. Auch der Zander scheint muffelig zu sein aktuell. Ich glaube nächste Woche muss ich 
mal wieder angreifen, dann ist Dosis "LangelandWoche " aufgebraucht und die Entzugserscheinungen setzen ein.


----------



## Blueser (8. September 2021)

Kurz und knapp: Kein Erfolg...


----------



## vonda1909 (8. September 2021)

Bin nächste  Woche  wieder  am Wasser


----------



## kingandre88 (8. September 2021)

Leider nicht so die Zeit momentan dafür...Und hier bei uns an der Lippe oder Kanal ist dieses jahr kaum was zu holen an Aal


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. September 2021)

Moin Aalzheimer ,

ich für meinen Teil fische schon seit Wochen nicht mehr auf Aal - die Truhe ist mit ausreichend Aal gefüllt durch 4 Ansitze an unserem geliebten

Tidefluss . Von meinen langen aber rel. dünnen  Baggersee-Aalen letztes Jahr war ich kulinarisch ja schwer enttäuscht - also warum am See drauf ansitzen?

Ich mache das nicht mehr , zu "bunkern" - reicht es , dann reicht es .

In der Familie bin ich der einzige "wirkliche" Fischesser ... gestern hatte ich wieder Glück beim Spinnfischen und mein Jahresbedarf ist gedeckt ( Hecht ).

Ein paar Barsche hole ich mir noch , vllt. noch 1 Ansitz am See - dann aber lieber mit Welsbeifang !

Will auch keine "Massen" an Fisch ( Aal inkl. ) mehr lagern, die in der Truhe nur älter und schlechter werden.

Petri !

R.S.


----------



## vonda1909 (8. September 2021)

Regelmäßig veredeln...
Heute gönne ich mir den letzten  geräucherten den hatte ich eingefroren


----------



## Blueser (8. September 2021)

Tote Hose:


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. September 2021)

Blueser 
Ging denn noch was? 20:45 ist ja noch früh


----------



## Blueser (9. September 2021)

Drei vorsichtige Bisse, die ich eher irgendwelchen Krebsen zuordne. Nachbar hatte ne 30er Schleie, das wars ....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. September 2021)

Ich finde der „Aalfred 2021“ ist dieses Jahr viel zu kurz gekommen… 
Nach zweimal schneider, werde ich aber trotzdem noch auf Aal versuchen, aber auch nur wenn mir der Zander nicht dazwischen kommt, grins…


----------



## DenizJP (9. September 2021)

Dieses Jahr ist es echt zäh....

bis auf das Highlight letzten Samstag gab es dieses Jahr vielleicht 10-15 Aale wovon 4 Stück gerade mal maßig waren....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. September 2021)

Erst die kalten Monate im Frühjahr, dann Angies Stubenarrest abends haben mich auch aus der Bahn geworfen und somit mich die „sucht“ nicht richtig gepackt hat, dass ich dann regelmäßig gegangen bin… 
War dadurch nicht wirklich oft angeln dieses Jahr, aber es ist noch lange nicht zu Ende…


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. September 2021)

.... und es kommen noch gute Monate. Im Kanal, Fluss, See, überall. Das Ende der Saison ist durchaus nochmal spannend.
Aber mir persönlich reichen die diesjährigen Fangzahlen in diesem Jahr. So richtig gezielt nur auf Aal wird es bei mir
wohl nicht mehr viel geben. Wenn sich dann mal einer auf den Köfi verirrt, wird der natürlich gerne genommen.
Aber die alljährlichen 1-2 Herbstansitze auf der "Madenstrecke" müsste ich eigentlich noch machen


----------



## kingandre88 (9. September 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> .... und es kommen noch gute Monate. Im Kanal, Fluss, See, überall. Das Ende der Saison ist durchaus nochmal spannend.
> Aber mir persönlich reichen die diesjährigen Fangzahlen in diesem Jahr. So richtig gezielt nur auf Aal wird es bei mir
> wohl nicht mehr viel geben. Wenn sich dann mal einer auf den Köfi verirrt, wird der natürlich gerne genommen.
> Aber die alljährlichen 1-2 Herbstansitze auf der "Madenstrecke" müsste ich eigentlich noch machen


Respekt wer bei den kalten Nächten dann am Wasser sitzt.. Ich hab ehrlich gesgt fast noch nie großartig Aale nach September gefangen, mal ganz seltene Ausnahmen im Oktober und einen einzigen im November an der Lippe.


----------



## inextremo6 (9. September 2021)

Petri Zokker, hat sich doch richtig gelohnt. Wegen diesen Burschen schlag ich mir jedes Jahr 3/4 der Nächte im Urlaub  um die Ohren. Immer mit dem Gedanken endlich mal wieder den Meter zu knacken.
@kingandre 
Für mich ist September/Oktober unter normalen  Umständen die beste Zeit des Jahres. Nicht so die Massenfänge a dafür
teilweise auch mal Ausnahmegrössen. Naja und kalt ist es im September o Oktober eher in Spitzbergen u nicht in unseren Breiten.


----------



## börnie (9. September 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Was ist los an der Schlangenfront? Nur noch ab und zu ein paar Einträge unter Live am Wasser, ansonsten sehr ruhig geworden.





Aalzheimer schrieb:


> .... und es kommen noch gute Monate.


....hm...also hier an der Seenplatte läuft es nicht sooo schlecht, aber auch nicht berauschend.
Bin oft draußen auf dem Wasser, aber dann ist man wieder zu faul zu berichten . Oder es fehlt die Zeit.
Und "ja"....die (meine) Schleicher-Lieblings-Wochen kommen erst noch.
LG !


----------



## DenizJP (10. September 2021)

Gestern war so ne Nacht, da wäre bestimmt was gegangen...

Mitternacht und noch immer schwülwarm - aber leider keine Zeit ^^


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. September 2021)

Ich wollte gestern auch los, zwar nicht auf Aal sondern auf Zander… Wollte mal für mich checken wie so ein Wetter auf die Strolche wirkt, war aber zu faul bzw. kein bock auf nassen Arxxx und glitschige Steinpackung…
Heute denke ich mir, wäre ich mal doch gefahren …


----------



## jkc (10. September 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Gestern war so ne Nacht, da wäre bestimmt was gegangen...
> 
> Mitternacht und noch immer schwülwarm - aber leider keine Zeit ^^


Bei der letzten Gassirunde gestern bin ich die kürzeste Strecke zum Wasser gefahren und ne Runde an dem Gewässer gelaufen, kein Tackle, nur ne Funzel dabei, darf da eh nicht angeln, da nicht mein Verein.
Naja, in einer Flachwasserzone von vielleicht 30 bis 50cm Wassertiefe und 20x30m Fläche ging's aalmäßig richtig ab. Bei 11 habe ich aufgehört zu zählen, da ich auch keine Fische doppelt zählen wollte; Fast alles richtige Trümmer, mehrere Fische bei denen ich denke, dass sie den Meter hatten und nur 2 die ich so unter 80cm gesehen habe.
Um Mitternacht waren es noch 18°c, 2, 3 Grad mehr als das Wasser hat, dazu hatte es den Abend 3 Stunden oder so geregnet und an der Stelle ist ein Einlauf der entsprechend mehr Wasser als sonst gebracht hat.
In Kindertagen haben wir genau an der Stelle unter solchen Bedingungen im Herbst beim Schwarzangeln mal Sternstunden gehabt und über Tag 6 Aale gefangen, die waren aber eher halb so groß wie die Viecher die ich gestern da gesehen habe.


----------



## JottU (10. September 2021)

Ich versuche es heute auch noch mal. Aber dieses Jahr ist echt mies, von sechs gefangenen Aalen waren gerade mal drei massig.


----------



## JottU (11. September 2021)

Ich wollte gerade einpacken. Da kam dann doch noch einer.
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 vielleicht bringt ja der Herbst doch noch einige Schlangen an Land.


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. September 2021)

Und wie teuer war der? 

R.S.


----------



## DenizJP (13. September 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> und es kommen noch gute Monate. Im Kanal, Fluss, See, überall. Das Ende der Saison ist durchaus nochmal spannend.


nicht für mich xD ab 1.10. ist für mich offiziell Schicht im Schacht.


----------



## SimonHL (13. September 2021)

grade der oktober bringt noch mal aal ... versteh ich irgendwie nicht,warum man dann schluß macht mit dem aalen.solange wetter und wassertemperaturen passen,gibts keinen grund,mit dem aalangeln aufzuhören.

außer man muß vorm dunkelwerden schon zu hause sein.


----------



## andyblub (13. September 2021)

Bei uns in NRW sagt die Rennleitung 'nein', ab 1.10 hat der Aal Schonzeit (zumindest im Rhein, für Seen gilt das nicht, so weit ich das richtig interpretiere).


----------



## DenizJP (13. September 2021)

Korrekt 

ab 1.10 hat der Aal in Hessen Schonzeit


----------



## SimonHL (13. September 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Korrekt
> 
> ab 1.10 hat der Aal in Hessen Schonzeit


ok ... das ist natürlich ein argument.keine frage.


----------



## DenizJP (14. September 2021)

Vor der Schonzeit nochmal die Chance nutzen dachte ich mir.

alter war das ne Nacht!

10 Bisse, teils richtig brutal.

nen 50er schwimmt wieder.

dann diese schöne Schlange ausm Main!

81cm und knapp ein Kilo 

der zweitgrößte Aal nach meinem 85er letztes Jahr


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. September 2021)

Sauber DenizJP .
2 1/2 Wochen haste noch


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. September 2021)

Ich habe mich auch Mal seit sehr langer Zeit wieder aufgerafft für 2-3 Stündchen. Bin schon entlohnt worden..


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. September 2021)

Es war wirklich ein milder Abend gestern. Habe bis 23:00 Uhr gesessen, und nur einen Pullover über gezogen, damit die Insekten nicht noch weitere Freude an mir haben. Action, na ja. Auf die Stellfisch mit Wurm gab es noch einen Schnürsenkel. Auf Köfi noch 2 Fehlbisse. Haben die Grundel wieder los gelassen. Waren zu 100% Aale, tippe aber auf auch auf Kleine, da die besseren die kleinen Grundeln sonst eigentlich Ratz-Fatz weg haben. Aber immerhin nach fast 4 Wochen Kanalpause mal wieder da gewesen, und Schneider war ich auch nicht. Der Aal im Eimer kam ebenfalls auf Grundel und dürfte die 60 so knapp überschreiten. 

Und es war das erste Angeln seitdem ich versuche mir das Rauchen abzugewöhnen  . Durchgehalten, auch wenn der Mitangler und alle Besucher mir kräftig einen vorgequalmt haben.


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. September 2021)

Moin und Petri Dir !

Einer der letzten Aale hatte auch eine etwa 4-5cm. kleine Grundel ausgespuckt.

Würdest Du mir verraten, wie lang Deine Ködergrundeln ( auf Aal ) so maximal sein dürfen?

Und werden die dann auch vom Zander genommen - oder da besser Größere nehmen?

Grüße,

R.S.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. September 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Es war wirklich ein milder Abend gestern. Habe bis 23:00 Uhr gesessen, und nur einen Pullover über gezogen, damit die Insekten nicht noch weitere Freude an mir haben. Action, na ja. Auf die Stellfisch mit Wurm gab es noch einen Schnürsenkel. Auf Köfi noch 2 Fehlbisse. Haben die Grundel wieder los gelassen. Waren zu 100% Aale, tippe aber auf auch auf Kleine, da die besseren die kleinen Grundeln sonst eigentlich Ratz-Fatz weg haben. Aber immerhin nach fast 4 Wochen Kanalpause mal wieder da gewesen, und Schneider war ich auch nicht. Der Aal im Eimer kam ebenfalls auf Grundel und dürfte die 60 so knapp überschreiten.
> 
> Und es war das erste Angeln seitdem ich versuche mir das Rauchen abzugewöhnen  . Durchgehalten, auch wenn der Mitangler und alle Besucher mir kräftig einen vorgequalmt haben.


Fettes Petri zum Schleicher Torsten  !!!
Das mit den milden Abend habe ich auch richtig bemerkt als ich nach dem CL- Spiel Barca :  Bayern noch Kippen holen war, habe ich richtig gestaunt und mir auch gedacht warum ich nicht in der ungewöhnlich warmen Nacht am Wasser bin…

Halte durch mit dem abgewöhnen, nur schade dass es keine Bilder mit der Kippe im Mund und den Aal in der Hand mehr gibt …
Dafür erhoffe ich mehr Aale in der Zukunft ohne Nikotin an den Fingern  …

DenizJP  : Natürlich auch ein Fettes zu den schönen Schleicher…


----------



## Gert-Show (15. September 2021)

Petri DenizJP auch hier im Board!



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Würdest Du mir verraten, wie lang Deine Ködergrundeln ( auf Aal ) so maximal sein dürfen?
> 
> Und werden die dann auch vom Zander genommen - oder da besser Größere nehmen?
> 
> ...


Ich habe hier am Main immer ca. 10-cm-lange Grundeln genommen, damit haben 75-80er Schleicher kein Problem. Und Zettis nehmen die auch auf vom Grund.


----------



## kingandre88 (15. September 2021)

Benutzt ihr die Grundeln als ganzes?

Ich hab noch nie ein Biss auf ganze Grundel gehabt, immer nur wenn ich den Kopft abgeschnitten habe und Quasi ab Mitte die Grundel angeboten habe.


----------



## Gert-Show (15. September 2021)

Yep, ganze Grundel. Mit der Ködernadel aufgezogen (vom Kopf/Nacken unmittelbar unter der Fischhaut bis zur Schwanzwurzel geführt) , damit tritt der Hakenbogen an der "dicksten" Stelle der Grundel aus, was Fehlbisse vermeidet.


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. September 2021)

Auch ich verwende ganze Grundeln. Am liebsten so zwischen 8-12cm.

Drillsucht69 
Aber die mochten meine Nikotingrapscher


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. September 2021)

Der Torsten hat da eine einzigartige und spezielle Anköderung, was auch sein Erfolg auf Aale ausmacht !!! Einfach unschlagbar !!!
Bleibt aber geheim wegen vollsten Vertrauen, sonst würde ja jeder fangen…

…


----------



## Esox 1960 (15. September 2021)

Anködern, hat hier zwar nicht mit Grundeln zu tun,
wer aber gern mal gucken möchte..........


----------



## Packy (19. September 2021)

Hallo, ich hab da ein kleines Problem.
Breitkopfaal mit 55cm aus dem Rhein-Herne-Kanal.

Mir sind beim Ausnehmen Schwimmblasenwürmer in allen Größen entgegengekommen.
Am Rückenmark sind mir schwarze Punkte aufgefallen die ich nicht entfernt bekomme. Sind das wohl die Larven oder andere Parasiten?
Die Punkte werden in der Nieren-Gegend mehr.

Es sieht absolut nicht so sauber aus wie hier (Mitte der Seite unter Punkt 5):








						Aal töten und ausnehmen [Anleitung]
					






					www.netzwerk-angeln.de
				





Was tun? Ich bring doch keine Fische um, um sie in die Tonne zu entsorgen? Auch wenn ich ihm wahrscheinlich tatsächlich geholfen habe.
Aber Parasiten essen? argh


----------



## inextremo6 (19. September 2021)

Für die Schwiegermutter,  falls du eine hast. Ansonsten an einen anderen unbeliebten Bekannten verschenken. Oder du blendest 
den Ekel aus,aber das kostet schon ne Menge Überwindung


----------



## kridkram (19. September 2021)

Katzen kommen auch in Frage!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. September 2021)

Ich würde den Aal, wie schon von anderen geschrieben, einfach einer sinnvollen Verwendung außerhalb des menschlichen Verzehres zuführen.
Sicherlich lässt sich mit den Stücken noch auf Hecht fischen oder aber die Katze vom Nachbarn freut sich. Natürlich ist es schade, wenn man einen schönen Fisch auf diese Art & Weise "entsorgen" muss aber ich denke aufgrund der Parasiten, von denen Du nun einmal weißt, nimmt einem das niemand übel und man selbst sollte sich lieber auf den nächsten schönen Fisch für die Pfanne freuen. Dass Du Dir trotzdem darum Gedanken machst, das sollte dem Fisch eigentlich ausreichend Respekt gezollt haben.


----------



## jkc (20. September 2021)

Moin, viele der blau markierten Stellen auf dem Bild sehen für mich eher nach Rückständen der Niere aus.
In unserer Gegend ist ein sehr hoher Anteil der Aale mit Schwimmblasenwürmern befallen, ich meine sogar der Anteil liegt über 50%.
Die Verwendung als Köderfisch, ist bei Fischen die Mindestmaß haben, in NRW nicht erlaubt.

Grüße JK


----------



## kingandre88 (20. September 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, viele der blau markierten Stellen auf dem Bild sehen für mich eher nach Rückständen der Niere aus.
> In unserer Gegend ist ein sehr hoher Anteil der Aale mit Schwimmblasenwürmern befallen, ich meine sogar der Anteil liegt über 50%.
> Die Verwendung als Köderfisch, ist bei Fischen die Mindestmaß haben, in NRW nicht erlaubt.
> 
> Grüße JK


Bin da voll bei dir.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. September 2021)

Rein vom Foto her täte ich ebenfalls sagen, dass es sich beim Großteil der markierten Stellen lediglich um Reste der Niere handeln dürfte. Jedenfalls schauen meine ausgenommenen Fische am Rückgrat gelegentlich auch so aus, falls ich beim Herausschrubbeln mit einer alten Zahnbürste einmal nicht alle Rückstände entfernen konnte. Wobei ich den gezeigten Zustand schon als sehr sauber empfinde, dagegen sehen einige Fische vom Fischhändler aber noch sehr schlecht ausgenommen aus.

Allerdings hatte ich den Aal auch nicht selbst vor Augen, von daher ist das natürlich nur eine Annahme von mir. Mir täten allerdings schon Würmer im Inneren des Fisches reichen, um mir den Appetit zu verderben. Selbst wenn ich diese beim Ausnehmen augenscheinlich alle entfernt hätte, Fisch muss appetitlich sein. Da sind wir als Angler schon im großen Vorteil, weil wir vorher ganz genau sehen, was später bei uns auf dem Teller landet.

Vor vielen Monden war ich einmal mit der Jugendgruppe des örtlichen Angelvereines in Norwegen. An einem Tag angelten wir in einem Hafen von der Kaimauer aus. Die Erwachsenen hatten uns extra Sandaale und auch Fischkisten von irgendeinem Fischereibetrieb im Hafen organisiert. Wir fingen sehr gut und hinter uns in den Fischkisten stapelten sich die Pollacks. Aber als wir wieder am Schlachtplatz an den Hütten angelangt waren, da kamen uns beim Öffnen sämtlicher Fische leider auch viele Würmer entgegen, so dass man das Fleisch nicht essen bzw. verwenden mochte.

Bei den Fischen die wir von den Booten aus _- vor der Küste -_ fingen war das zum Glück nicht so. Lediglich direkt am Schlachtplatz / Bootssteg fing ich noch am Tag unserer Ankunft _- die Boote durften wir erst am Folgetag entern - _einen großen Plattfisch, welcher leider ebenfalls mit Würmern befallen war. Wie Jugendliche so sind, kratze ich die Würmer einfach heraus und schenkte den Fisch später einem anderen Jugendlichen aus der Gruppe, da ich den Typen nicht mochte. Soweit ich weiß lebt er heute aber noch.


----------



## vonda1909 (20. September 2021)




----------



## vonda1909 (20. September 2021)

Gestern Abend der Größe  ist  65 und einige kleine durften  wieder   .


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. September 2021)

Packy schrieb:


> Am Rückenmark sind mir schwarze Punkte aufgefallen die ich nicht entfernt bekomme. Sind das wohl die Larven oder andere Parasiten?
> Die Punkte werden in der Nieren-Gegend mehr.
> 
> Es sieht absolut nicht so sauber aus wie hier (Mitte der Seite unter Punkt 5):
> ...


Also Schwimmblasenwürmer sind beim Aal ja doch meistens inklusive, tun dem Ganzen aber kein Abbruch. Ich habe Deinen Aal natürlich auch nicht gesehen,
hätte mich persönlich aber nicht daran gestört. Die Rückstände halte ich für Rückstände der Nieren. Ich bin beim säubern der Schlangen immer recht penibel, und meistens glänzen meine Aale von innen wie eine polierte Billiard Kugel. Aber ich habe schon Aale von anderen Anglern und auch Fischhändlern gesehen, die könnten sich bei der Sauberkeit Deines Fisches noch eine Scheibe abschneiden. Aber das ist ein schwieriges Thema und nur meine Meinung. Wenn Du Dich nicht wohl fühlst damit, dann gebe Ihn wie von den Vorrednern beschrieben weg. Aber dann denke daran, dass wirklich viele Aale Schwimmblasenwürmer haben. Aber die heißen ja auch nicht umsonst so. Im Fleisch findest Du die nicht.


----------



## DenizJP (20. September 2021)

ganz vergessen - 4 Aale von der Aalnacht am Freitag durften mit heimgehen.

langsam ist ja auch Pause bei mir angesagt ^^

alle zw. 70-80cm


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. September 2021)

Packy schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hab da ein kleines Problem.
> Breitkopfaal mit 55cm aus dem Rhein-Herne-Kanal.
> 
> Mir sind beim Ausnehmen Schwimmblasenwürmer in allen Größen entgegengekommen.
> ...




Völlig normal.

Meine Erfahrung/ Meinung ( über 30 Jahre )

*die schwarzen Pünktchen gehören da hin , Schwimmblasenwürmer sind für den Verzehr auch total uninteressant.

Der Aal kann bedenkenlos verzehrt werden* - der Befall ist auf die Schwimmblase begrenzt - wenn ich da empfindlich wäre, könnte ich an einem Gewässer

praktisch fast jeden Aal entsorgen.

R.S.


----------



## vonda1909 (21. September 2021)

Petri  zum Fang


----------



## Packy (24. September 2021)

OK habe heute einen gut maßigen Spitzkopf im Rhein-Herne-Kanal gefangen, der hatte ebenfalls die selbe Häufung an schwarzen Punkten und nur ganz leichten Schwimmblasenwurmbefall. Schwimmblase noch rund 99% nutzbar. Wird nun wie der vorherige Breitkopf erstmal eingefroren. 
Unlustig fand ich aber diesmal, dass trotz Wirbelsäulenschnitt auf Höhe der Brustflossen bei dem natürlich spürbar der Aal erschlaffe und sich. auch nicht mehr bewegte, das Herz 3 Stunden später noch geschlagen hat. Ich mache mir einfach viele Gedanken um das was ich töte. Also wird in Zukunft wohl direkt ausgenommen. Wie ist das in NRW vorgeschrieben?


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. September 2021)

Direktes Töten ist Vorgeschrieben. Ausnehmen nicht. Aber nehme Dir das beim Aal nicht so zu "Herzen", wenn da mal noch was zuckt und pocht.
Das gehört einfach mit dazu. Und wenn Du Dir generell zu viele Gedanken darum machst, dann brate Dir bitte niemals einen frisch gefangen Aal 
oder Aalstücke. Danke.


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. September 2021)

Postmortale Zuckungen können bei Aalen schon mal richtig funky ausfallen - bisweilen wollen se mit dem Messer im Genick gleich noch wegzombieren 

Manche werden auch zur Totanaconda und wollen einem jordanjenseitig noch kräftig den haltenden Unterarm abwürgen. 

Gibt kaum Fische, die nachm Exitus noch so abgehen können wie Aale. Die bringen teilweise echt ne Nummer à la geköpftes Huhn - definitiv hinüber, aber dennoch kaum zu stoppen  Das rappelt im Karton.

Die legendären Movements in der Pfanne hatte ich persönlich aber noch nie. Käme auch mal abgefahren.


----------



## Vanner (24. September 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Und wenn Du Dir generell zu viele Gedanken darum machst, dann brate Dir bitte niemals einen frisch gefangen Aal
> oder Aalstücke. Danke.


Wohl wahr, ab und an gibt es, bei Frischen, echt Ramba Zamba in der Pfanne.


----------



## vonda1909 (25. September 2021)

Das  mit dem Töten  nehmen viele nicht so genau  besonders  wenn da Bilder von Aalen in Eimern  gezeigt  werden. Wie so vieles steckt  noch das alt eingefahrenen in den Generationen  die noch mit lebenden Fischen geangelt haben ihren Fang im Setzkescher gehältert hatten


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. September 2021)

Wegen dieser Denkweise haben wir heutzutage so viele Verbote.


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. September 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wegen dieser Denkweise haben wir heutzutage so viele Verbote.


Wir haben so viele Verbote wegen idiotischer Denkweisen


----------



## vonda1909 (25. September 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Wir haben so viele Verbote wegen idiotischer Denkweisen


Genau so ist es


----------



## zokker (25. September 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> ... Wie so vieles steckt  noch das alt eingefahrenen in den Generationen  die noch mit lebenden Fischen geangelt haben ihren Fang im Setzkescher gehältert hatten



Ja ja ... wir sterben ja langsam aus ... dann wird alles besser ...


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. September 2021)

Aale in Eimern, wenn der gross genug ist, fällt unter:


			§ 9 TierSchlV - Einzelnorm


----------



## inextremo6 (25. September 2021)

Wer frei von Schuld werfe den 1.ten Stein. Deshalb schreibe ich nur noch selten in Aale 21. Nur Diskussionen um Schnüre,Eimerhaltung, Aal liegt nicht im Winkel von 90 Grad.....
Setzt doch jemand mal, wie früher seine Fänge  rein gibts Schelte.Da wird jedes Schreiben noch ausgeschlachtet um auch mal was zum Thema Aale beitragen  zu können.


----------



## andyblub (25. September 2021)

Aalangeln und moderne Selbstdarstellungshochglanzfotografie mit grünem Aufkleber vertragen sich nicht gut, weder die Rahmenbedingungen (viel Dunkelheit) noch der Zielfisch (hält nicht still und Töten ist ein deutlich aufwendigerer Prozess als bei den meisten anderen Fischarten) spielen hier gut mit.

Davon abgesehen ist es womöglich die letzte Angelmethode, die sich in den letzten 50 Jahren so gut wie gar nicht verändert hat. Man genießt die Einfachheit sowie die Tatsache, dass man es häufig im gefühlt weniger regulierten Raum (z.B. nachts alleine am Fluss) betreibt. Man muss es nicht gut heißen oder mögen, aber für nicht wenige Aalfreunde, die ich kenne, macht das auch den Charme aus.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (25. September 2021)

Packy schrieb:


> Also wird in Zukunft wohl direkt ausgenommen.


Dann vergiss nicht das "Packl" hinter dem Waidloch rauszuholen. Bestimmt nervig im Dunkeln, aber dann isser noch etwas "toter". Vermute mal, das manche Angler das manchmal vergessen .


----------



## Minimax (25. September 2021)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Wer frei von Schuld werfe den 1.ten Stein. Deshalb schreibe ich nur noch selten in Aale 21. Nur Diskussionen um Schnüre,Eimerhaltung, Aal liegt nicht im Winkel von 90 Grad.....
> Setzt doch jemand mal, wie früher seine Fänge  rein gibts Schelte.Da wird jedes Schreiben noch ausgeschlachtet um auch mal was zum Thema Aale beitragen  zu können.


Ich finde gerade der Aalthread ist ziemlich sachlich, unaufgeregt und nah an Fisch&Methode. 
Hinsichtlich Packy Bedenken über tot, nichttot oder untot bei den Aalen: Ich hab für mich Lösung gefunden, die paar Aale die ich im Jahr fange, der Einfachheit halber direkt zu enthaupten (ich räuchere nicht sondern mache nur Brataal), dann kann ich sicher sein das der Aal tot ist, egal ob das Herz noch pocht oder der Hintern Samba tanzt.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. September 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Ja ja ... wir sterben ja langsam aus ... dann wird alles besser ...


Hallo,

aber Mathias etwas mehr Selbsbewusstsein  .
Wenn wir abtreten, wird alles schlechter, das ist doch wohl klar.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## seatrout61 (25. September 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Aale in Eimern, wenn der gross genug ist, fällt unter:
> 
> 
> § 9 TierSchlV - Einzelnorm


Würde ich zur Hälterung auch als ok ansehen...Aale schlachten oder töten ist da auch geregelt... Aale dürfen, "wenn sie höchstens bis zu einer Zahl von 30 Tieren pro Tag gefangen und verarbeitet werden, durch einen die Wirbelsäule durchtrennenden Stich dicht hinter dem Kopf und sofortiges Herausnehmen der Eingeweide einschließlich des Herzens ohne vorherige Betäubung geschlachtet oder getötet werden."

Sehe da kein Problem über das sich hier zu streiten lohnt...es wird nur das wie und nicht das wann vorgeschrieben...muss ja nicht sofort nach Fang am Wasser sein.


----------



## ragbar (26. September 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> bisweilen wollen se mit dem Messer im Genick gleich noch wegzombieren


Wer da noch einen draufsetzen will,lege sich mit Meeraalen an.


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. September 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Genau so ist es
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mein Beitrag war schon genauso gemeint und ich habe mich hierzu schon mehrfach bekannt. Damit reicht das dann aber auch. Viele Eimerbilder werden folgen. In dem Sinne.....


----------



## AllesAusHolz (26. September 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Ja ja ... wir sterben ja langsam aus ... dann wird alles besser ...


hoffe doch nicht will noch seeeeeeeehr oft ans Wasser


----------



## zokker (26. September 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> ... Viele Eimerbilder werden folgen. In dem Sinne.....



so muß das ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. September 2021)

Hoch lebe der Aaleimer …


----------



## börnie (27. September 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Hoch lebe der Aaleimer …


...richtig, aber groß genug sollte er sein ;-)
Ich durfte jetzt gerade am Samstag bei einem "Sportsfreund" miterleben, wie es eben nicht sein sollte. 
Winziges ca. 10L Eimerchen, darin 2 schöne Aale zusammengepfercht, in 3 Liter blutrot gefärbtem Wasser. Diskutieren half da leider auch nicht...
Es gibt überall (z.B. Ebay) für schmales Geld schöne große (20-30L) Eimer ...und das Wasser kann man schließlich auch mal erneuern. 
Soviel sollten uns unsere Lieblingsfische wert sein oder ?

Ich werde auch weiterhin Eimer und Setzkescher beim Aalangeln einsetzen. Auch wenn ich kaum noch Bilder davon zeige.
Ich halte eine Hälterung für schonender, als z.B. nachts unter schwierigsten Bedingungen , zB. auf einem wackeligen Boot oder irgendwo in der Pampa, Aale waidgerecht zu töten


----------



## vonda1909 (27. September 2021)

Jeder kann es für sich an seinem  Gewässer machen wie er mag .Doch wenn es gegen geltendes Recht verstößt  und damit  alle anderen  in  ein schlechtes  Licht rückt  ist es  nicht gut.Aus solchen Gründen wird ja drauf gedrängt  gleich ein Aal entnahmeverbot durch zu setzen. Siehe Holland  Frankreich. Es müssen den Tierrechtlern  nicht noch die passenden Argumente  frei  Haus geliefert werden.


----------



## vonda1909 (10. Oktober 2021)




----------



## vonda1909 (10. Oktober 2021)

Heute noch mal los


----------



## börnie (2. November 2021)

..ich war am We nochmal raus auf Schlangenjagd. Vermutlich ein letztes mal in diesen Jahr 

Wetter war recht kühl, aber ruhig und somit angenehm zu fischen. 
Es gab genau einen einzigen Biss. In ca. 9m Tiefe. 
Am Ende der Leine hing nochmal ein brauchbares Räucherfischchen. Ansonsten tote Hose.
In der Woche davor war an gleicher Stelle noch erheblich mehr los und es gab sogar nochmal einen Doppelbiss. 
Ich denke, die Aale haben jetzt die Winterruhe angetreten und es sich tief im Schlamm gemütlich gemacht.


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. November 2021)

Schöner November Aal börnie. Dazu dickes Petri    

Meine Herbstsaison bzw. die 2. Jahreshälfte ist leider aus privaten Gründen eine ziemlich Maue geworden. 
Immerhin konnte ich mir letzte Woche an der Weser noch meinen "Oktoberaal" sichern. Das es in diesem Jahr einen Novemberaal
geben wird, glaube ich mit Blick auf den Terminkalender leider nicht. Im großen und Ganzen war es aber trotzdem wieder ein schönes 
und erfolgreiches Aaljahr. Jetzt haben sich die Schlangen Ihre Winterpause verdient und das warten und freuen auf die Saison
2022 kann beginnen. Hoffentlich dürfen wir auch weiterhin dem geilsten Fisch überhaupt nachstellen.


----------

